# Story of Seasons! <3



## Lolipup

*Please tell me I am not the only one wanting this game?? ;w;
It looks so cute oh my gosh~~​*
























*
I am like, so hyped for this game! It's the new Harvest Moon game and, wow it looks so cute and the character designs, and the whole making your own character aspect, that customization! Eeep! I'm super excited! <3*


----------



## Holla

OMG yes! I've been waiting for this game since it came out in Japan! (Just wish they'd stop pushing back the release date for us). Who's your favourite Bachelor/Bachelorette? ^.^

Glad I'm not the only one who's super excited for this game! I hope to download it from the eshop at launch.


----------



## Lolipup

Holla said:


> OMG yes! I've been waiting for this game since it came out in Japan! (Just wish they'd stop pushing back the release date for us). Who's your favourite Bachelor/Bachelorette? ^.^
> 
> Glad I'm not the only one who's super excited for this game! I hope to download it from the eshop at launch.


 Me too! ;w; I felt like it's been too long, I Pre-ordered the game like forever ago, so now I'm just waiting for it to release, apparently it's coming out next month! I'm getting all of my hopes up! </3



Nadi! <3 I love his design, he looks so fantastic, that hair..and those eyes, Yip, he's my favorite! 
how about you?? ^^


----------



## Holla

Lolipup said:


> Me too! ;w; I felt like it's been too long, I Pre-ordered the game like forever ago, so now I'm just waiting for it to release, apparently it's coming out next month! I'm getting all of my hopes up! </3
> 
> 
> 
> Nadi! <3 I love his design, he looks so fantastic, that hair..and those eyes, Yip, he's my favorite!
> how about you?? ^^



Nadi sure is pretty awesome! So far I'm leaning towards Mistel, but with so many really good characters in the end I really have no idea who my favourite will be. I do like the fact that the localization company decided to keep the original Japanese names though. For example they were going to rename Mistel Michael, and Kamil Cam, but in the end decided against it.


----------



## Lolipup

Holla said:


> Nadi sure is pretty awesome! So far I'm leaning towards Mistel, but with so many really good characters in the end I really have no idea who my favourite will be. I do like the fact that the localization company decided to keep the original Japanese names though. For example they were going to rename Mistel Michael, and Kamil Cam, but in the end decided against it.


 Aww, that's cute. <3 though the fun thing is you'll be able to decide once it comes out?? ^^ ..however...ewwww ;w; I'm also glad they decided to keep the Japanese names! I'm not exactly a fan of those names, the original sound so much better. </3


----------



## Lady Timpani

I'm super excited for Story of Seasons, but I probably won't be able to get it at launch. I'm kind of leaning towards playing as a boy and crossdressing, but I'm not sure if I will. Harvest Moon games tend to not use pronouns a whole lot, but knowing my luck, I'd marry the girl whose daily dialogue is "you're such a great husband" or something like that lol. 

Not sure which bachelorette I'd go for (it's between Iris and Licorice/ Reina, but Elise is kind of cute too), but I'd probably marry Klaus in my girl file. I've never been interested in Kamil/ Cam, Mistel looks like he's twelve, and I'm not super interested in anyone else for now. And it also seems like a lot of the boys have the same personality this time around? Could just be me though.


----------



## Holla

Lolipup said:


> Aww, that's cute. <3 though the fun thing is you'll be able to decide once it comes out?? ^^ ..however...ewwww ;w; I'm also glad they decided to keep the Japanese names! I'm not exactly a fan of those names, the original sound so much better. </3



Oh yes, playing the game will help me get to know the personalities of all the characters, and then I will probably have a definite favourite. ^.^


----------



## Lolipup

Lady Timpani said:


> I'm super excited for Story of Seasons, but I probably won't be able to get it at launch. I'm kind of leaning towards playing as a boy and crossdressing, but I'm not sure if I will. Harvest Moon games tend to not use pronouns a whole lot, but knowing my luck, I'd marry the girl whose daily dialogue is "you're such a great husband" or something like that lol.
> 
> Not sure which bachelorette I'd go for (it's between Iris and Licorice/ Reina, but Elise is kind of cute too), but I'd probably marry Klaus in my girl file. I've never been interested in Kamil/ Cam, Mistel looks like he's twelve, and I'm not super interested in anyone else for now. And it also seems like a lot of the boys have the same personality this time around? Could just be me though.


 oh my, well that's different at least! ^^ though Klaus reminds me of Sebastian for some reason- (Black butler reference- ) I think he's pretty cool though! <3 (Mistel does look very young, it's a little odd but, it happens I guess? D: )

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> Oh yes, playing the game will help me get to know the personalities of all the characters, and then I will probably have a definite favourite. ^.^


 But of course! that way you can check who suits you best, I'm just Nadi turns out to be totally amazing and all I'm expecting his character to be. xP


----------



## Holla

It's just too bad that the release date was March 10th, and is now pushed back to March 31st as my Birthday is March 25th oh well. Birthday money time I suppose. xD


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Seeing these pictures is really cool because I'm really excited for Story of Seasons. But seeing these pictures is kind of off putting for me because if the game is like A New Beginning, I'm going to dislike that. A lot. 
A New Beginning got extremely boring for me very quickly and I really don't want Story of Seasons to be like that because Harvest Moon is one of my favorite series. And no, I did not condone the making of The Lost Valley, nor did I buy it. 

The characters look really cute and the game looks great, I'm just really hoping it's not like A New Beginning.


----------



## Amissapanda

I'm DEFINITELY excited about this. Oh my god. _A New Beginning_ was really great, so I'm excited to see how this is going to turn out to be!

I also swore that I wasn't going to look at potential-bachelor/ettes until I got the game so I could be surprised and not form preconceptions, but then you posted this.....






I think future-husband has already been found. Oops.


----------



## Lolipup

ShinyYoshi said:


> Seeing these pictures is really cool because I'm really excited for Story of Seasons. But seeing these pictures is kind of off putting for me because if the game is like A New Beginning, I'm going to dislike that. A lot.
> A New Beginning got extremely boring for me very quickly and I really don't want Story of Seasons to be like that because Harvest Moon is one of my favorite series. And no, I did not condone the making of The Lost Valley, nor did I buy it.
> 
> The characters look really cute and the game looks great, I'm just really hoping it's not like A New Beginning.


 I actually quite loved a new beginning, it was very exciting for me and a nice new pace, though I love the original style too...so I'm conflicted. ;w; however the customization sells it for me honestly, and the design. <3

The lost valley never happened, what is that- *pretends* ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I'm DEFINITELY excited about this. Oh my god. _A New Beginning_ was really great, so I'm excited to see how this is going to turn out to be!
> 
> I also swore that I wasn't going to look at potential-bachelor/ettes until I got the game so I could be surprised and not form preconceptions, but then you posted this.....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think future-husband has already been found. Oops.


 Me too! I'm like super psyched I cannot wait! <3 <3

...oopsies, I didn't mean to spoil you! ;w; or spoil your future husband to you- ;w;


----------



## Jeff THE Best

Aaaaah! It looks so awesome! I should have waited for this one instead of buying Harvest Moon lost valley... Right now, I'm kind of disappointed about that, but oh well... Too late :/


----------



## Amissapanda

Lolipup said:


> Me too! I'm like super psyched I cannot wait! <3 <3
> 
> ...oopsies, I didn't mean to spoil you! ;w; or spoil your future husband to you- ;w;



I'm sad they pushed it back a bit, but it's coming out just about a week before my birthday, which kind of ends up being a plus! XD

Haha, nothing for you to apologize about! I knew this would have stuff like that and I still chose to click on the thread anyway. It's my own fault. XD Though now that you posted that other guy in the comments, he may have competition... definitely liking the choices so far! (My character married Sanjay in ANB.)


----------



## Lolipup

Jeff THE Best said:


> Aaaaah! It looks so awesome! I should have waited for this one instead of buying Harvest Moon lost valley... Right now, I'm kind of disappointed about that, but oh well... Too late :/


 This one is defiantly amazing! ^^ I'm expecting great things out of it!~ <3

Oh snap...sorry about that, I almost made the mistake of buying Lost Valley. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I'm sad they pushed it back a bit, but it's coming out just about a week before my birthday, which kind of ends up being a plus! XD
> 
> Haha, nothing for you to apologize about! I knew this would have stuff like that and I still chose to click on the thread anyway. It's my own fault. XD Though now that you posted that other guy in the comments, he may have competition... definitely liking the choices so far! (My character married Sanjay in ANB.)


 Me too...but at least it's coming out by your birthday! that will make it easier to get, plus it will feel like a present? <3

Aww, okie dokie~ though totally...Nadi is just, umpf. <3 (I also married Sanjay in ANB! oh my~) You should check the other bachelors too, they have some really good ones this time around! ^^


----------



## Holla

ShinyYoshi said:


> Seeing these pictures is really cool because I'm really excited for Story of Seasons. But seeing these pictures is kind of off putting for me because if the game is like A New Beginning, I'm going to dislike that. A lot.
> A New Beginning got extremely boring for me very quickly and I really don't want Story of Seasons to be like that because Harvest Moon is one of my favorite series. And no, I did not condone the making of The Lost Valley, nor did I buy it.
> 
> The characters look really cute and the game looks great, I'm just really hoping it's not like A New Beginning.



I liked ANB but my biggest issue with it was the fact that it was too easy due to money being way too easy to make. As far as I've heard in SOS merchants only visit the town every few days and you can only sell goods to them which is unlike ANB with it's shipping box that's available 24/7. So hopefully SOS will be at least a bit more challenging.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Holla said:


> I liked ANB but my biggest issue with it was the fact that it was too easy due to money being way too easy to make. As far as I've heard in SOS merchants only visit the town every few days and you can only sell goods to them which is unlike ANB with it's shipping box that's available 24/7. So hopefully SOS will be at least a bit more challenging.



That's what I'm hoping for. I found ANB really easy and I got bored very quickly. I stopped playing after I got married and that never happens when I play HM games. Granted, I've been playing HM games for a LONG time and I just really love the difficulty of the older games.


----------



## queertactics

I'm really stoked for this too! Still a liiiiiiitle peeved they put off same-gender relationships until the next game. But at least the characters are super customizable now. That was really ANB's best selling-point. 

I think I _might _try and play this game without the use of fogu. But since it's rumored to be harder than ANB, I don't know. I'm not gonna do any pre-planning though! I wanna go into the game with fresh eyes. I've seen some of the Japanese trailers but that's it. I don't even know if there's new animals; isn't there like, an ostrich? When are we getting goats back? I want like, 6 goats.


----------



## Holla

queertactics said:


> I'm really stoked for this too! Still a liiiiiiitle peeved they put off same-gender relationships until the next game. But at least the characters are super customizable now. That was really ANB's best selling-point.
> 
> I think I _might _try and play this game without the use of fogu. But since it's rumored to be harder than ANB, I don't know. I'm not gonna do any pre-planning though! I wanna go into the game with fresh eyes. I've seen some of the Japanese trailers but that's it. I don't even know if there's new animals; isn't there like, an ostrich? When are we getting goats back? I want like, 6 goats.



There's supposed to be a safari feature in the game that includes Elephants, Penguins etc. But as far as farm animals I'm not sure though I've heard something about rabbits.


----------



## queertactics

Holla said:


> There's supposed to be a safari feature in the game that includes Elephants, Penguins etc. But as far as farm animals I'm not sure though I've heard something about rabbits.



oh yeaaaaah, yeah i heard about the rabbits too! wool.


----------



## isebrilia

ahhh I am so excited! I might end up buying it on release. 
I haven't played a Harvest Moon game since the game cube? :c


----------



## mdchan

Now that the release is a month away, I've been counting down the days.  I have yet to find a title as good as "Friends of Mineral Town", but this looks like it could be it.

I also hope it's not too much like "A New Beginning"; I don't want to be responsible for placement of stuff in a town in a Harvest Moon game.  If I want that, I'll boot up my copy of AC:NL.  I don't mind unlocking new neighbors as the farm grows more prosperous (like in "Island of Happiness"...which wasn't a bad title, but it became difficult to make sure to talk to everyone to keep them from moving out again once more and more folks showed up), but I hated having to manage the town and my farm in that game.

*fingers crossed*


----------



## Eldin

For those of you worried about it being like ANB... it's pretty much a partner to that game like HM always does (Island of Happiness=Sunshine Islands, Tree of Tranquility=Animal Parade, etc). So it's pretty much guaranteed to be similar. That being said, the second similar game usually fixes a lot of the problems with the first, so I'm not saying it will be bad. Just don't expect it to be completely different, because the graphics/mechanics and things are practically identical and I'm sure there will be other similarities. 

Anyways, I will probably buy it, but not on release. I own ANB and I usually don't buy paired games but damnit I love HM so I'll probably grab it down the road. c;


----------



## Lolipup

isebrilia said:


> ahhh I am so excited! I might end up buying it on release.
> I haven't played a Harvest Moon game since the game cube? :c


You should totally buy it on release! I have it Pre-ordered- oh yeah guys! D: *IF you pre-order it, you'll get a cute bunny plush!*

- - - Post Merge - - -



mdchan said:


> Now that the release is a month away, I've been counting down the days.  I have yet to find a title as good as "Friends of Mineral Town", but this looks like it could be it.
> 
> I also hope it's not too much like "A New Beginning"; I don't want to be responsible for placement of stuff in a town in a Harvest Moon game.  If I want that, I'll boot up my copy of AC:NL.  I don't mind unlocking new neighbors as the farm grows more prosperous (like in "Island of Happiness"...which wasn't a bad title, but it became difficult to make sure to talk to everyone to keep them from moving out again once more and more folks showed up), but I hated having to manage the town and my farm in that game.
> 
> *fingers crossed*


I'm quite excited! I don't mind if it's like A new beginning, since I loved that game! though, I don't want to be responsible for the town...;; I don't mind getting to customize my farm, that was fun! I actually made my own little place on the left field in ANB, and boy was it cute and fun to design. ^^ the only thing I didn't like in that game was that the forest wasn't that big to explore, and building the town was weird...but otherwise it was great.


----------



## Beardo

After the last one, I don't have my hopes set too high. It does look really good though...
I JUST WANT TO HAVE A NICE LESBIAN RELATIONSHIP WITH MICHELLE! IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?! SHE'S SO ****IN CUTE!


----------



## Lolipup

Beardo said:


> After the last one, I don't have my hopes set too high. It does look really good though...
> I JUST WANT TO HAVE A NICE LESBIAN RELATIONSHIP WITH MICHELLE! IS THAT TOO MUCH TO ASK?! SHE'S SO ****IN CUTE!


 I think you could always cross dress? and if it's like the last one, you can change their phrase if they say 'husband'?? D: though this one looks really good! I think you should try it! ^^


----------



## Lady Timpani

queertactics said:


> I'm really stoked for this too! Still a liiiiiiitle peeved they put off same-gender relationships until the next game.



Same. While it's nice that you can crossdress to achieve the desired result, it's still... not the same haha. I think Marvelous is definitely getting to that point, though I'm kind of confused as to why they haven't been building up to it since the best friends system in DS Cute. But I don't know how well that was received in Japan, so depending on the reaction, that may have set the tone for the other games. 

I know XSEED is lobbying them for same-sex options, though, so here's hoping!


----------



## mdchan

Lolipup said:


> You should totally buy it on release! I have it Pre-ordered- oh yeah guys! D: *IF you pre-order it, you'll get a cute bunny plush!*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm quite excited! I don't mind if it's like A new beginning, since I loved that game! though, I don't want to be responsible for the town...;; I don't mind getting to customize my farm, that was fun! I actually made my own little place on the left field in ANB, and boy was it cute and fun to design. ^^ the only thing I didn't like in that game was that the forest wasn't that big to explore, and building the town was weird...but otherwise it was great.



I don't typically pre-order things, but I might consider it for the plushie...dunno.  I know it's just a gimmick to make people pre-order the game, but it's kinda working...  XD

I didn't mind ANB, and it was fairly enjoyable, I just sorta neglected the town in favor of the farm.  ^^;
Though, I also agree that the forest was way too small.  I could work on my farm, go explore the forest, and then have time to sit and twiddle my virtual thumbs.


----------



## Beardo

I WANT THE BUNNY! 

I'll have to go pre-order it


----------



## snowblizzard24

Definitely want this game so badly. I have been waiting for this so long, I hated how they pushed the release date so many times. Hopefully all the wait is worth it. When they released it in Japan and LinandKo played it, I just knew I wanted it. The art and gameplay looks so pretty.

Also I want the bunny too!


----------



## Holla

snowblizzard24 said:


> Definitely want this game so badly. I have been waiting for this so long, I hated how they pushed the release date so many times. Hopefully all the wait is worth it. When they released it in Japan and LinandKo played it, I just knew I wanted it. The art and gameplay looks so pretty.
> 
> Also I want the bunny too!



Awesome you've watched some of LinandKo's stuff too! Finally someone else who has. They can be spoilery at times but considering they translate the Japanese language in games that have not come out anywhere else is really nice.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Holla said:


> Awesome you've watched some of LinandKo's stuff too! Finally someone else who has. They can be spoilery at times but considering they translate the Japanese language in games that have not come out anywhere else is really nice.



I watched LinandKo when they were playing this game and it was really cool to watch as they played the Japanese game. They really made me wish I knew how to speak Japanese. I only watched a few minutes of the beginning because I didn't want I spoil much for me. 

I'm so jealous, Japan gets everything way before we do, in terms of Nintendo. I'm pretty excited for this game to come out, I might just preorder it.


----------



## Lolipup

Guys, pre-order it! <3 

By the way, for anyone wondering, THIS is the adorable bunny you get for pre-ordering.


----------



## Amissapanda

Now that I caved and looked up all the bachelors, I'm actually torn between 3 or 4 of them... so I guess it's going to take deciding in-game, after all. XD 

Too many good choices, this time around. And I'll have to narrow it down to two for the two files that we'll be given. This is going to be quite difficult.


----------



## Lolipup

Amissapanda said:


> Now that I caved and looked up all the bachelors, I'm actually torn between 3 or 4 of them... so I guess it's going to take deciding in-game, after all. XD
> 
> Too many good choices, this time around. And I'll have to narrow it down to two for the two files that we'll be given. This is going to be quite difficult.


 Oh snap, which ones are you trying to decide between?? <3 though yeah, Two files is usually the way to go! makes it a little bit easier. ^^


----------



## Holla

Lolipup said:


> Oh snap, which ones are you trying to decide between?? <3 though yeah, Two files is usually the way to go! makes it a little bit easier. ^^



Haha in a New Beginning I had two save files, one as a girl and the other as a guy though as I never really cared too much for the bachelors in that game. In my guy file I married the Witch Princess though I love her attitude and her artwork is really cute. 

In Story of seasons I love several of the bachelors though so it shouldn't be an issue this time around. I still might make a male file too just so I can woo one of the girls haha.


----------



## Lolipup

Holla said:


> Haha in a New Beginning I had two save files, one as a girl and the other as a guy though as I never really cared too much for the bachelors in that game. In my guy file I married the Witch Princess though I love her attitude and her artwork is really cute.
> 
> In Story of seasons I love several of the bachelors though so it shouldn't be an issue this time around. I still might make a male file too just so I can woo one of the girls haha.


 I actually just made one file on ANB and married Sanjay <3 I didn't really care for most of the bachelors in that game either...it was weird, but Sanjay was perfect so yeah. D; I MIGHT make a guy file randomly on Story of Seasons but we'll see. ^^


----------



## Holla

Lolipup said:


> I actually just made one file on ANB and married Sanjay <3 I didn't really care for most of the bachelors in that game either...it was weird, but Sanjay was perfect so yeah. D; I MIGHT make a guy file randomly on Story of Seasons but we'll see. ^^



Sanjay sure was sweet and I love his personality too. I'm just not a fan of the whole white hair thing, but kudos to those of you who love it anyways.


----------



## Amissapanda

Lolipup said:


> Oh snap, which ones are you trying to decide between?? <3 though yeah, Two files is usually the way to go! makes it a little bit easier. ^^



These ones:
http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Reager_(SoS)
http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Klaus_(SoS)
http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Kamil_(SoS) (since I never did finish courting him in ToTT)
http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Nadi_(SoS)

Fritz is kinda cute in a way, too, but not really the type I go for, since he looks a bit on the young side, like the other remaining bachelor. But yeah. I'm still not sure. I'll have to see how I adapt to the game before I make any solid decisions.


----------



## Lolipup

Amissapanda said:


> These ones:
> http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Reager_(SoS)
> http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Klaus_(SoS)
> http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Kamil_(SoS) (since I never did finish courting him in ToTT)
> http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Nadi_(SoS)
> 
> Fritz is kinda cute in a way, too, but not really the type I go for, since he looks a bit on the young side, like the other remaining bachelor. But yeah. I'm still not sure. I'll have to see how I adapt to the game before I make any solid decisions.


I recommend Reager, he looks like someone that belongs in Tokyo ghoul and it's amazing. D:

NADI is still my favorite, I need to play the game too but I'm pretty much set I think. owo


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I always end up courting all the bachelors. It's not a very smart idea because I get so torn between some of them and picking one to marry can be hard  

But I'll probably end up still doing that anyway


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

I recently got The Lost Valley as my first harvest moon game. I have to say, this one looks WAY better. When's the release date, or is it not confirmed yet?


----------



## Lolipup

BirdsAreCoolYo said:


> I recently got The Lost Valley as my first harvest moon game. I have to say, this one looks WAY better. When's the release date, or is it not confirmed yet?


...the fact that MONSTROISITY was someone's first harvest moon game hurts me....since it's a TERRIBLE game and really a harvest moon rip off. D:

As far as I know it comes out March 10th, PLEASE get it. owo


----------



## Holla

Lolipup said:


> ...the fact that MONSTROISITY was someone's first harvest moon game hurts me....since it's a TERRIBLE game and really a harvest moon rip off. D:
> 
> As far as I know it comes out March 10th, PLEASE get it. owo



The release date was March 10th, but I've heard it was pushed back yet again to March 31st unfortunately. I would have liked SOS as a birthday present but my birthday is March 25th oh well.


----------



## Beardo

HOMYGOD I'm pre-ordering it today I'm pretty sure! *squeals* I want that bunny plush

The only good thing about Lost Valley was the little dog plush that came with it. Now my dog will have a friend <3


----------



## Lolipup

Beardo said:


> HOMYGOD I'm pre-ordering it today I'm pretty sure! *squeals* I want that bunny plush
> 
> The only good thing about Lost Valley was the little dog plush that came with it. Now my dog will have a friend <3


I didn't even GET lost valley ;w; though yes! the plush bunny is worth it, it's so cute! <3 I wish they didn't push the date again but....It's not so bad so I'm going to deal and just wait for my game. ^^


----------



## Iris Mist

Lolipup said:


> ...the fact that MONSTROISITY was someone's first harvest moon game hurts me....since it's a TERRIBLE game and really a harvest moon rip off. D:
> 
> As far as I know it comes out March 10th, PLEASE get it. owo



It's not that bad of a game, not particularly good either. I don't mind it, but I lost interest quickly. At least I got it cheap, and I plan on trading it for Story of Seasons at EB Games anyway.


----------



## Amissapanda

I've been watching some of LinandKo Let's Play of the game to get a feel for it, but... man, this honestly is looking like it's taking steps _backward_, as far as Harvest Moon games go. It's similar to _A New Beginning_ in a lot of ways, but also similar to _A Tale of Two Towns_ in a number of ways, too. 

The problem I'm having so far is that they seem to be over-simplifying just about _everything_ in the game and taking out a number of things that were fun and helped save energy in the last game (like the whole trading with others thing). I'm going to keep watching the LP for a bit (I'm up to part 12 or so), but this is looking like a disappointment so far, in my opinion. Which kind of sucks, because it's the best batch of bachelors I've seen in a long time.

I'm kind of glad this whole thread provoked me into looking more into, though, or I might have blindly bought the game without realizing what was in store. For those of you who aren't sure, have a look at the LP for yourself and see what you think of it. I'm by no means trying to sway anyone either way, but just voicing my opinion on this after seeing how the game plays and what's in store with it, etc.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> I've been watching some of LinandKo Let's Play of the game to get a feel for it, but... man, this honestly is looking like it's taking steps _backward_, as far as Harvest Moon games go. It's similar to _A New Beginning_ in a lot of ways, but also similar to _A Tale of Two Towns_ in a number of ways, too.
> 
> The problem I'm having so far is that they seem to be over-simplifying just about _everything_ in the game and taking out a number of things that were fun and helped save energy in the last game (like the whole trading with others thing). I'm going to keep watching the LP for a bit (I'm up to part 12 or so), but this is looking like a disappointment so far, in my opinion. Which kind of sucks, because it's the best batch of bachelors I've seen in a long time.



This has made me one sad Harvest Moon fan. This is exactly what I was hoping wouldn't happen :/ I'll probably still end up getting the game, but I might also just end up buying some of the older games I haven't played yet.


----------



## Amissapanda

ShinyYoshi said:


> This has made me one sad Harvest Moon fan. This is exactly what I was hoping wouldn't happen :/ I'll probably still end up getting the game, but I might also just end up buying some of the older games I haven't played yet.



Well, honestly, don't just take my word for it. Give it a look, yourself? I'm kind of critical, since I'm not one of the younger generation and I get kind of bored when they spell things out too much or make me go through insanely long tutorials and stuff. I thought they would have cut that out after the last game, but this one's got one that's even longer, apparently. I was just hoping to see something really new and exciting about this game that would make me say "WOW, I GOTTA BUY THAT!", but I haven't seen that moment yet. They're talking about eventually doing trade with different "countries" in-game, but I'm less than dazzled. I think they really should have waited another year and given more thought to making something shiny and new.

...Though part of me is wondering if they hurried with the release of this one due to _The Lost Valley_ trying to make use of the HM title.


----------



## Lady Timpani

ShinyYoshi said:


> This has made me one sad Harvest Moon fan. This is exactly what I was hoping wouldn't happen :/ I'll probably still end up getting the game, but I might also just end up buying some of the older games I haven't played yet.



Same. I've found myself kind of dissatisfied with the newer titles and all their wacky gimmicks, and I had heard that SoS wasn't like that lol. I've seen a couple gifs here and there, but I'll probably check out some videos just in case. Thanks, Amissapanda.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Amissapanda said:


> Well, honestly, don't just take my word for it. Give it a look, yourself? I'm kind of critical, since I'm not one of the younger generation and I get kind of bored when they spell things out too much or make me go through insanely long tutorials and stuff. I thought they would have cut that out after the last game, but this one's got one that's even longer, apparently. I was just hoping to see something really new and exciting about this game that would make me say "WOW, I GOTTA BUY THAT!", but I haven't seen that moment yet. They're talking about eventually doing trade with different "countries" in-game, but I'm less than dazzled. I think they really should have waited another year and given more thought to making something shiny and new.
> 
> ...Though part of me is wondering if they hurried with the release of this one due to _The Lost Valley_ trying to make use of the HM title.



I did see a little bit of LinandKo playing SoS and I stopped watching after the first few because I didn't want to spoil anything for myself, but from my experience I absolutely hate how they take so much time to explain everything and not give me an option to skip it. And if it's worse than A New Beginning, I might just lose my mind. The tutorial sessions in that game drove me insane and I couldn't get out of them. I KNOW HOW TO PLAY HARVEST MOON GAMES! I just think they're gearing the games more toward younger audiences and I've been suffering trying to deal with it. 

I loved the older games and their styles and I can clearly see they've been steering away from those styles and kind of "dumbing" everything down. I'll most likely still end up getting the game. But the confirmation of it being another "dumbed down" games just makes me less excited :T


----------



## Lolipup

Amissapanda said:


> I've been watching some of LinandKo Let's Play of the game to get a feel for it, but... man, this honestly is looking like it's taking steps _backward_, as far as Harvest Moon games go. It's similar to _A New Beginning_ in a lot of ways, but also similar to _A Tale of Two Towns_ in a number of ways, too.
> 
> The problem I'm having so far is that they seem to be over-simplifying just about _everything_ in the game and taking out a number of things that were fun and helped save energy in the last game (like the whole trading with others thing). I'm going to keep watching the LP for a bit (I'm up to part 12 or so), but this is looking like a disappointment so far, in my opinion. Which kind of sucks, because it's the best batch of bachelors I've seen in a long time.
> 
> I'm kind of glad this whole thread provoked me into looking more into, though, or I might have blindly bought the game without realizing what was in store. For those of you who aren't sure, have a look at the LP for yourself and see what you think of it. I'm by no means trying to sway anyone either way, but just voicing my opinion on this after seeing how the game plays and what's in store with it, etc.


...this sounds scary, I'm going to have to take a look even though I don't want to. ;w; I'm getting a little scared, though I'll get it either way considering I Pre-ordered, I just hope it didn't go too far backwards.


----------



## Amissapanda

Lady Timpani said:


> Same. I've found myself kind of dissatisfied with the newer titles and all their wacky gimmicks, and I had heard that SoS wasn't like that lol. I've seen a couple gifs here and there, but I'll probably check out some videos just in case. Thanks, Amissapanda.



Yeah, definitely check them out if you get the chance. I could just be way too critical/cynical. And this is speaking as someone who actually LOVED _A New Beginning_. I thought the game was a great step forward to them and really interesting, despite a rather widespread dislike of it. 



ShinyYoshi said:


> I did see a little bit of LinandKo playing SoS and I stopped watching after the first few because I didn't want to spoil anything for myself, but from my experience I absolutely hate how they take so much time to explain everything and not give me an option to skip it. And if it's worse than A New Beginning, I might just lose my mind. The tutorial sessions in that game drove me insane and I couldn't get out of them. I KNOW HOW TO PLAY HARVEST MOON GAMES! I just think they're gearing the games more toward younger audiences and I've been suffering trying to deal with it.
> 
> I loved the older games and their styles and I can clearly see they've been steering away from those styles and kind of "dumbing" everything down. I'll most likely still end up getting the game. But the confirmation of it being another "dumbed down" games just makes me less excited :T



It is a shame that things have changed so much. I have yet to find a game I enjoyed as much as _Harvest Moon: Animal Parade_. I've also been increasingly upset that newer titles have completely done away with rival marriages. It gave an extra incentive to gain friendship with the bachelors/bachelorettes so you could see them all get married. Plus, I just liked seeing other couples get married, have kids, and basically have their own lives apart from interacting with the player character. 

But yeah, too much tutorial is nuts. It got to me in _A New Beginning_, but at least once it was done, it was basically done. About all they bugged you for after that was an occasional festival or someone new coming into town. I could handle that. This game starts off with a _seven day initiation_. I could hardly believe it. And even after that, they had more tutorial stuff. Even Lindsey, who was playing, got annoyed with how the game was basically holding the player's hand.

They probably are trying to appeal to the younger generation, but Nintendo doesn't seem to realize that their core customers are in the 20's+ range. Because not only have they been around since Nintendo became popular, but they also make a lot of their own money to buy new Nintendo games/consoles/etc whenever they release. We've been Nintendo fans forever, basically.



Lolipup said:


> ...this sounds scary, I'm going to have to take a look even though I don't want to. ;w; I'm getting a little scared, though I'll get it either way considering I Pre-ordered, I just hope it didn't go too far backwards.



Gahhh, please don't get freaked out or anything. I emphasize again that it's completely my opinion. But at the same time, I couldn't come here and start pretending that I loved what I saw of it when I actually didn't. I wanted to at least be honest about what I thought. 

It may still be right up your alley. At the very least, I doubt you'll end up really regretting buying it or anything. I may still buy it down the line. I'm just not nearly as excited for it as I was a day or two ago.


----------



## Lolipup

> ,Gahhh, please don't get freaked out or anything. I emphasize again that it's completely my opinion. But at the same time, I couldn't come here and start pretending that I loved what I saw of it when I actually didn't. I wanted to at least be honest about what I thought.
> 
> It may still be right up your alley. At the very least, I doubt you'll end up really regretting buying it or anything. I may still buy it down the line. I'm just not nearly as excited for it as I was a day or two ago.



I'm trying not to be freaked out but it sounds scary~ ;w; I'm too timid to check but I'm trying to work up my courage so I can see what the game looks like, I was so excited by the screenshots but I'll be a little sad if they dumbed down Harvest moon, I hope it's still a fun and relaxing game~ </3


----------



## Amissapanda

Lolipup said:


> I'm trying not to be freaked out but it sounds scary~ ;w; I'm too timid to check but I'm trying to work up my courage so I can see what the game looks like, I was so excited by the screenshots but I'll be a little sad if they dumbed down Harvest moon, I hope it's still a fun and relaxing game~ </3



I doubt the game itself has lost its core charm. I just feel the charm is a little dulled just because it's very similar to past games and doesn't have any big stand-out qualities that I can see yet. It may down the road for all I know, but I don't think I can sit through the LP that long to find out, and thus I don't think I'd be able to play it that long to find out (unless the bachelor courting was REALLY driving me). I don't really think you'll be spoiling that much, since you've apparently already seen the marriage prospects. Harvest Moon games don't have much else you can really be spoiled on, in general, besides a very basic story.

That's my opinion, though. I think it will still have enjoyable factors to the game and I don't think it's a bad purchase for anyone to make. I'm just a little disappointed, myself. It's 2015 and I was expecting something a little more new and exciting.


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm very excited for this game! This is the real harvest moon game, not the other one that goes by the Harvest Moon title. I've already decided I'll probably marry Klaus, he's dashing and I love dark hair hehe the farming aspect seem so much easier than before and I'm not sure if I like that or if I'll be happy about it. I loved spending a lot of time taking care of my crops but now that it's faster and easier, I can spend time doing other things around town. I hope this game trumps ANB.


----------



## Holla

One thing Harvest Moon Needs is a difficulty setting like in Rune Factory 4, as I've found the newer Harvest Moon games to be too easy. I've liked them but they need to be more difficult, and giving an option to set difficulty would help. Also harder difficulties could drop the tutorials as well.

That way the younger audience the games are more geared towards can still enjoy it as well as us older more experienced die hard fans of the series.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I doubt the game itself has lost its core charm. I just feel the charm is a little dulled just because it's very similar to past games and doesn't have any big stand-out qualities that I can see yet. It may down the road for all I know, but I don't think I can sit through the LP that long to find out, and thus I don't think I'd be able to play it that long to find out (unless the bachelor courting was REALLY driving me). I don't really think you'll be spoiling that much, since you've apparently already seen the marriage prospects. Harvest Moon games don't have much else you can really be spoiled on, in general, besides a very basic story.
> 
> That's my opinion, though. I think it will still have enjoyable factors to the game and I don't think it's a bad purchase for anyone to make. I'm just a little disappointed, myself. It's 2015 and I was expecting something a little more new and exciting.



Just as a warning there is one major part of the story that's pretty unique to SOS and it's covered in one of the videos of LinandKo's lets play. It's a major spoiler that's for sure, so please watch their lets play with caution as I've seen one huge spoiler that's better left to surprise you while playing the game.

I wish I hadn't seen t myself now, but just as a warning to others.


----------



## Amissapanda

Kaiaa said:


> I've already decided I'll probably marry Klaus, he's dashing and I love dark hair hehe t



I'm pretty much stuck between him and Raeger. The dashing appearance does definitely tip the scales a bit, though...



Holla said:


> One thing Harvest Moon Needs is a difficulty setting like in Rune Factory 4, as I've found the newer Harvest Moon games to be too easy. I've liked them but they need to be more difficult, and giving an option to set difficulty would help. Also harder difficulties could drop the tutorials as well.
> 
> That way the younger audience the games are more geared towards can still enjoy it as well as us older more experienced die hard fans of the series.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Just as a warning there is one major part of the story that's pretty unique to SOS and it's covered in one of the videos of LinandKo's lets play. It's a major spoiler that's for sure, so please watch their lets play with caution as I've seen one huge spoiler that's better left to surprise you while playing the game.
> 
> I wish I hadn't seen t myself now, but just as a warning to others.



I would really love if they had a difficulty setting, but I guess with Harvest Moon games, it's a little different. The difficulty settings in Rune Factory aren't for the story or the farming, but rather for the battles. I'm not sure how they would really handle setting difficulties in HM games. If they would just give an option to skip the tutorial or put it in a menu for accessing when you want/need it, that would be preferable for me. 

And thanks for the warning. I won't watch too far in, then. I still may end up getting the game, since the bachelor choices themselves are a big draw, even if the game doesn't seem to be bringing many new things to the table.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

There is Normal and Seedling/Beginner mode in SoS as fas as I know. Marvelous created patch for download from j-eShop.


----------



## Lolipup

Kaiaa said:


> I'm very excited for this game! This is the real harvest moon game, not the other one that goes by the Harvest Moon title. I've already decided I'll probably marry Klaus, he's dashing and I love dark hair hehe the farming aspect seem so much easier than before and I'm not sure if I like that or if I'll be happy about it. I loved spending a lot of time taking care of my crops but now that it's faster and easier, I can spend time doing other things around town. I hope this game trumps ANB.


Klaus is quite dashing~ though I'm still leaning more towards Nadi, I really love the variety in the bachelors this time around though! there are so many to pick from, though really there is no way to know until we get to play it what we will think of this game in the long run, It might be amazing! and that's honestly what I'm hoping for. ^^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Isabelle for president! said:


> There is Normal and Seedling/Beginner mode in SoS as fas as I know. Marvelous created patch for download from j-eShop.


 ^-- this, sounds amazing, just playing on normal would be good and make it where it isn't too easy~

- - - Post Merge - - -



Amissapanda said:


> I doubt the game itself has lost its core charm. I just feel the charm is a little dulled just because it's very similar to past games and doesn't have any big stand-out qualities that I can see yet. It may down the road for all I know, but I don't think I can sit through the LP that long to find out, and thus I don't think I'd be able to play it that long to find out (unless the bachelor courting was REALLY driving me). I don't really think you'll be spoiling that much, since you've apparently already seen the marriage prospects. Harvest Moon games don't have much else you can really be spoiled on, in general, besides a very basic story.
> 
> That's my opinion, though. I think it will still have enjoyable factors to the game and I don't think it's a bad purchase for anyone to make. I'm just a little disappointed, myself. It's 2015 and I was expecting something a little more new and exciting.


 ohh...well I do understand that aspect, I myself do want something fresh but...even if it's extremely similar to other harvest moons I cannot say I mind? <3 I love the classic feel, so I won't be disappointed I believe. ^^ I'm a little disappointed to hear the story is quite basic, but otherwise I'm still really hyped for this game again! I saw a few more trailers as I'm too scared to watch the LP and disappoint myself. </3 but in the longrun I do think this is a good choice to play, I feel the only reason it might not be...too new? is because of Lost valley, the developers probably just needed to hurry up the release to get a real harvest moon game on the table?

Either way, it's a new harvest moon, new faces, new animals, and maybe just raising the bunnies will be quite fun? (I know the alpacas in the previous ANB really excited me. ;w; they were so cute!) so even though there are only a few new things...I think it's best to savour them. <3


----------



## BirdsAreCoolYo

Lolipup said:


> ...the fact that MONSTROISITY was someone's first harvest moon game hurts me....since it's a TERRIBLE game and really a harvest moon rip off. D:
> 
> As far as I know it comes out March 10th, PLEASE get it. owo


It was that bad? I'll preorder now!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I'm getting it! This is gonna be my first harvest moon game I own :3 Got $40 eshop for my birthday and I'm planning to get it on launch


----------



## Holla

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I'm getting it! This is gonna be my first harvest moon game I own :3 Got $40 eshop for my birthday and I'm planning to get it on launch



Me too! Though I won't be getting money until my Birthday (March 25th), but at launch on March 31st I will be downloading off the eshop!  This will be my third Harvest Moon game though following Harvest Moon DS, and Harvest Moon A New Beginning.


----------



## Lolipup

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I'm getting it! This is gonna be my first harvest moon game I own :3 Got $40 eshop for my birthday and I'm planning to get it on launch


 Aww, go for it! ^^ I think you will  really love it, it looks so good. ;w;

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> Me too! Though I won't be getting money until my Birthday (March 25th), but at launch on March 31st I will be downloading off the eshop!  This will be my third Harvest Moon game though following Harvest Moon DS, and Harvest Moon A New Beginning.



Aww cute! if you haven't tried some of the older harvest moon games, might I recommend some you might enjoy?? <3


----------



## Holla

Lolipup said:


> Aww, go for it! ^^ I think you will  really love it, it looks so good. ;w;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Aww cute! if you haven't tried some of the older harvest moon games, might I recommend some you might enjoy?? <3



I'd love to play some GBA or GameCube Harvest Moon games, but GBAs are hard to come by and I do have an original Wii but no GameCube controllers or memory cards. :/

But, games like Friends of Mineral Town, Magical Melody, a Wonderful Life etc. look really good in my opinion though I've never played them.


----------



## Lolipup

Holla said:


> I'd love to play some GBA or GameCube Harvest Moon games, but GBAs are hard to come by and I do have an original Wii but no GameCube controllers or memory cards. :/
> 
> But, games like Friends of Mineral Town, Magical Melody, a Wonderful Life etc. look really good in my opinion though I've never played them.


 aww....maybe you should invest in some game controllers and memory cards? D: It would be the worth while, I assure you! Magical melody is actually one of my favorites, along with Another wonderful life. <3


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Holla said:


> I'd love to play some GBA or GameCube Harvest Moon games, but GBAs are hard to come by and I do have an original Wii but no GameCube controllers or memory cards. :/
> 
> But, games like Friends of Mineral Town, Magical Melody, a Wonderful Life etc. look really good in my opinion though I've never played them.



They're probably going to be hard to find, but if you're up for the search I promise you will not be disappointed. Friends of Mineral Town and A Wonderful Life are two of my top favorites and I have played MANY Harvest Moon games. I haven't played Magical Melody but I have been looking into getting it recently since I've been kinda let down by these newer HM games. 

I will say, Friends of Mineral Town will be more "difficult" than the games they have out now, but there's so much cool stuff to do in the game. It never gets old. And A Wonderful Life is seriously a beautiful HM game. The gameplay and graphics are awesome.


----------



## Holla

ShinyYoshi said:


> They're probably going to be hard to find, but if you're up for the search I promise you will not be disappointed. Friends of Mineral Town and A Wonderful Life are two of my top favorites and I have played MANY Harvest Moon games. I haven't played Magical Melody but I have been looking into getting it recently since I've been kinda let down by these newer HM games.
> 
> I will say, Friends of Mineral Town will be more "difficult" than the games they have out now, but there's so much cool stuff to do in the game. It never gets old. And A Wonderful Life is seriously a beautiful HM game. The gameplay and graphics are awesome.



Well, I have played Harvest Moon DS (yes the glitchy boy version) and I remember it being more difficult then the current day games. I might invest in some GC stuff someday when I have some money to spend lol. I've always wanted to try the original Animal Crossing too, as I started with Wild World in the series.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Holla said:


> Well, I have played Harvest Moon DS (yes the glitchy boy version) and I remember it being more difficult then the current day games. I might invest in some GC stuff someday when I have some money to spend lol. I've always wanted to try the original Animal Crossing too, as I started with Wild World in the series.



I had the extremely glitchy boy version, too. It made it so I couldn't see heart events and I basically could never marry. But that game is pretty difficult! There were a lot of sprite requirements and it took me a long time to get there. On DS and DS Cute. While Friends of Mineral Town doesn't have as many requirements for things, it's still more challenging than A New Beginning and I would chose FoMT over ANB any day.


----------



## snapdragon

thanks to this thread i found out about this game, and i definitely want it! *.*


----------



## LyraVale

I'm excited about it! I'd never played a HM game before, so I got A New Beginning as a sort of warm up to Story of Seasons...to see if I should bother to be excited, or bother to wait for it. While I have a lot of complaints about ANB, if someone were to ask my opinion of it, I also can honestly say I love it. I had to put it down and step away from it for a while...and I started playing Fantasy Life now. But I think I'll definitely go back to ANB in a while...just to maybe have my baby with Neil!!! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -

BTW, do they have the same characters in each game? I mean is Neil going to be in SOS? I hope so...


----------



## Eldin

LyraVale said:


> BTW, do they have the same characters in each game? I mean is Neil going to be in SOS? I hope so...



No, I think it's an all-new cast except for Licorice (Reina from ToTT), Kamil (Cam from ToTT), & Witchie (Witchkin from SI).


----------



## Holla

LyraVale said:


> I'm excited about it! I'd never played a HM game before, so I got A New Beginning as a sort of warm up to Story of Seasons...to see if I should bother to be excited, or bother to wait for it. While I have a lot of complaints about ANB, if someone were to ask my opinion of it, I also can honestly say I love it. I had to put it down and step away from it for a while...and I started playing Fantasy Life now. But I think I'll definitely go back to ANB in a while...just to maybe have my baby with Neil!!! <3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> BTW, do they have the same characters in each game? I mean is Neil going to be in SOS? I hope so...



I agree, ANB was a great game but has many issues too. I think SOS will be a better game though as ANB was the first true Harvest Moon game on 3DS (Tale of Two Towns was on 3DS first but it was basically a port of the DS version of the same name). That being said ANB was a bit of a guinea pig for bringing Harvest Moon to 3DS, so they will have worked out many problems that ANB had in SOS.

Also, sadly Neil is not in SOS. Most Harvest Moon games have many new and unique characters, and only a few are reused in some games. It's not all bad though as there are some amazing new bachelors to choose from in SOS!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Edit: if you don't mind spoilers scroll to the bottom of this webpage to see images of all the characters in SOS including the bachelors and bacholrettes.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

The bachelors and bachelorettes all seem great.

If I decide to create a male character I will probably pick (iris) or possibly (licorice).
Or if I create a female than I'll pick (mistel) or (raeger). 

Does anyone know if story of seasons will have a multiplayer portion? Or is it only single player? I've never played a harvest moon before so I don't know much of this game but I'm still extremely excited.


----------



## Holla

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> The bachelors and bachelorettes all seem great.
> 
> If I decide to create a male character I will probably pick (iris) or possibly (licorice).
> Or if I create a female than I'll pick (mistel) or (raeger).
> 
> Does anyone know if story of seasons will have a multiplayer portion? Or is it only single player? I've never played a harvest moon before so I don't know much of this game but I'm still extremely excited.



Yes, it has multiplayer. I've seen it on LinandKo's let's play on Youtube (they do a word for word translation of the Japanese version). ANB also had a very limited multiplayer. SOS's multiplayer still seems limited but at least it seems you can actually check out the other player's farm, while in ANB you were limited to a boring field. Also it seems you can select from a few pre-selected messages to send while ANB had no chat feature what so ever.


----------



## LyraVale

Holla said:


> Edit: if you don't mind spoilers scroll to the bottom of this webpage to see images of all the characters in SOS including the bachelors and bacholrettes.



Aw, too bad about Neil. :C It was love at first sight between us. lol
On the other hand Klaus looks pretty tempting. And the rest of them (the bachelorettes too) all look really adorable.

I feel safe discussing my obsession with the romance/marriage-aspect of this game on this thread...you guys won't judge right? lol, it IS pretty hard to explain it without sounding like a weirdo to people who don't play the games. XD

Also I can't wait to be able to use the multiplayer feature...since I didn't get to try it out with ANB. I can't imagine it would be easy to show someone around your farm without being able to chat though, if they make it so you can do that.

On ACNL it was hard enough to type out short messages, and that seemed like the bare minimum you could get away with, if you wanted a misunderstanding-free visit...I can't imagine having even less. Could cause a lot of interesting situations, or at least some very short visits.


----------



## Holla

LyraVale said:


> I feel safe discussing my obsession with the romance/marriage-aspect of this game on this thread...you guys won't judge right? lol, it IS pretty hard to explain it without sounding like a weirdo to people who don't play the games. XD



Yes you are safe haha, you are right though you really need to talk about marriage candidates with fellow Harvest Moon fans or else you will get weird looks. Klaus is very dashing that's for sure! ^.^ So far I'm leaning towards cute little Mistel despite his young looks, but it will all depend on what happens in game really as I learn each character's personality my choices may change. If I do make a boy file I'm leaning towards Agate right now as a bachelorette, but that's if I make another save file.


----------



## Cou

almost there.... march..... please hurry..


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I recently stumbled upon this game and it looks like it'll be good. I'm definitely planning on getting this.


----------



## LyraVale

Holla said:


> Yes you are safe haha, you are right though you really need to talk about marriage candidates with fellow Harvest Moon fans or else you will get weird looks. Klaus is very dashing that's for sure! ^.^ So far I'm leaning towards cute little Mistel despite his young looks, but it will all depend on what happens in game really as I learn each character's personality my choices may change. If I do make a boy file I'm leaning towards Agate right now as a bachelorette, but that's if I make another save file.



I agree about waiting to see personalities. With ANB, I planned on getting to know all the bachelors before I picked, but Neil was the first one I think, and his personality is exactly the kind of guy I fall for IRL, so it was a done deal. lol

The bachelorettes are all really cute, so can't go wrong with them. I don't think I'd like to play as a boy though...I like to pretend I'm really living in the town as me. Even with ACNL, I tried making a male character a few times, and would always end up deleting them...

I'll miss Neil, but I think it's good that things are different...it wouldn't be fun if it was the same game again. I can't wait to see what else is different. I watched a little bit of the LinandKo Youtube LP's...but just enough to realize I wanted to get the game and try it out for myself. So I'm patiently going to wait and find out for myself. It's fun to get excited about new games.


----------



## Lolipup

oh my goodness! <3 I didn't know this thread got alive again~ but I just want to say I'm also super excited for this game to come out like omg, I cannot wait! ^^


----------



## tokkio

me too! really excited for the release! I really hope it won't disappoint lol


----------



## Lolipup

tokkio said:


> me too! really excited for the release! I really hope it won't disappoint lol


 I think it won't disappoint! I'm actually thinking this will be one of my favorite games, I LOVED ANB and I'm currently replaying The tale of two towns just because I need to play an Harvest Moon game. D; 

And these graphics just...Man, I'm really hyped for it! ^^


----------



## LyraVale

Lolipup said:


> I think it won't disappoint! I'm actually thinking this will be one of my favorite games, I LOVED ANB and I'm currently replaying The tale of two towns just because I need to play an Harvest Moon game. D;
> 
> And these graphics just...Man, I'm really hyped for it! ^^



And now you've got me hyped for it! I mean more than I was already, lol. 
I'm accepting the fact that getting hyped for games is half the fun. XD


----------



## Lolipup

LyraVale said:


> And now you've got me hyped for it! I mean more than I was already, lol.
> I'm accepting the fact that getting hyped for games is half the fun. XD


 I don't even KNOW how hyped I am honestly~ <3
It really is, being so excited and then finally getting to play is the best experience. owo


----------



## Emily

I'm really excited for this game but I doubt Europeans like me won't be able to play it for at least 6 months if Marvelous/XSEED follow the usual pattern of game releases :[ Also looking forward to Lord of Magma too.


----------



## Holla

We should turn this into an exciting hype/countdown thread! Only 27 more days till release! ^.^


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Holla said:


> We should turn this into an exciting hype/countdown thread! Only 27 more days till release! ^.^



Sheesh, weren't we just celebrating the New Year a few weeks ago? Now we're into March? *.*
The release date is getting closer!


----------



## Lolitia

Man i can't wait. Seems like the release date was pushed back till the 31st of March. I swear, it was February now March. Hopefully they don't hold it back even further.

Other than that, i'm totally psyched for this game. I've played the older version that were never on the 3ds.
Can't wait to see how much they've changed.
The bachelors look super hawtt, or is that only me?
Hopefully there would be extra copies left when it releases. ouo

Ever since i saw LinandKo play this game, i'm just on the verge of dying.
The cuteness overload kills me.
ahh, soo cutee.


----------



## Holla

Lolitia said:


> Man i can't wait. Seems like the release date was pushed back till the 31st of March. I swear, it was February now March. Hopefully they don't hold it back even further.
> 
> Other than that, i'm totally psyched for this game. I've played the older version that were never on the 3ds.
> Can't wait to see how much they've changed.
> The bachelors look super hawtt, or is that only me?
> Hopefully there would be extra copies left when it releases. ouo
> 
> Ever since i saw LinandKo play this game, i'm just on the verge of dying.
> The cuteness overload kills me.
> ahh, soo cutee.



I agree the game is super cute, and it's not just you, the bachelors are awesome! The only one I find to just be ok is Fritz, but the others are super amazing! ^.^


----------



## Lolipup

Holla said:


> I agree the game is super cute, and it's not just you, the bachelors are awesome! The only one I find to just be ok is Fritz, but the others are super amazing! ^.^


I also agree about the bachelors, they have really good choices this time around! <3

Though I still Nadi is the best, I also quite like the others, so it might be hard once I learn their personalities to choose. ;w; though if any of them as Sadistic or Snarky, I'm probably going for them xD


----------



## Holla

26 more days till release guys! ^.^


----------



## Eldin

I wasn't sure if I was going to pre-order this game or wait, and then I realized I'm such an HM fanatic I might as well get it anyways for my collection. Also I pretty much enjoy the games no matter what, so I know I'll play it to death anyways. ;-; And I'll probably be done with my AC town and looking for a new game to get addicted to.

Pre-ordered from EB Games and it says shipping is within ten days. I don't really mind if it doesn't come right on release date though. c:


----------



## ThatLancer

Haven't played a Harvest Moon game since Animal Parade, mostly because none of the titles afterwards really appealed to me. But this one, _this one_, I really want.


----------



## Holla

Only 25 more days! Getting closer every day lol. ^.^


----------



## LyraVale

Ack 25 days to "finish" my obsession with Fantasy Life. I can only get obsessed with one game at a time.

Although, I probably won't get it right when it's released. So that gives me a full month. 

I'm excited to be able to wifi this time, since this is the first HM game I'll be playing when there are others still playing it and able to wifi. BTW, is that option totally out for ANB? 

I mean would I be able to wifi with others if they are still playing ANB...or the service disabled like the old Animal Crossing games?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

It would have been so nice if this game was released over Spring break. I would be playing it so much.


----------



## Holla

LyraVale said:


> Ack 25 days to "finish" my obsession with Fantasy Life. I can only get obsessed with one game at a time.
> 
> Although, I probably won't get it right when it's released. So that gives me a full month.
> 
> I'm excited to be able to wifi this time, since this is the first HM game I'll be playing when there are others still playing it and able to wifi. BTW, is that option totally out for ANB?
> 
> I mean would I be able to wifi with others if they are still playing ANB...or the service disabled like the old Animal Crossing games?



Not quite sure what you are asking, but as far as I'm aware ANB still works online just fine. The old Animal Crossing games were discontiued as all original Wii and DS online support was discontinued. ANB is for 3DS so it should be fine. To be honest though ANB's online features are pretty lackluster. There's no form of any kind of chat and you're thrown into a field with your animals and other players. You don't even get to check out other people's farms like in SOS. I always found I'd end up in a room with Japanese players most of the time in ANB.


----------



## Eldin

Yeah, ANB's wifi definitely still works. c: I really enjoyed it for leveling up your animals hearts really quickly without any time passing in-game, like before a festival. But for trading it was a pain because you could only trade one item at a time. 

I honestly don't know much about wifi this time around, other than the fact that people can visit each other's farms or something? Honestly I don't know a ton about the game in general, but I think I'm just going to keep it that way and have everything as a bit f a surprise. c:


----------



## LyraVale

Holla said:


> Not quite sure what you are asking, but as far as I'm aware ANB still works online just fine. The old Animal Crossing games were discontiued as all original Wii and DS online support was discontinued. ANB is for 3DS so it should be fine. To be honest though ANB's online features are pretty lackluster. There's no form of any kind of chat and you're thrown into a field with your animals and other players. You don't even get to check out other people's farms like in SOS. I always found I'd end up in a room with Japanese players most of the time in ANB.



That's what I was trying to ask, lol...so you answered my question. ^.^

I just always felt I was missing out on something from not playing with other on ANB, but then when I read about it, doesn't seem like too much to do. Can you even exchange items, or just take care of animals? Meh, I can do that on my own. I guess I'll just look forward to SOS hopefully having better multiplayer features. 

It would be fun if you could bring your husband/wife and double date! XD I'm a dork lol.


----------



## Jaebeommie

Debating on whether or not to get this game. It looks really cute.


----------



## Chiisanacx

Jaebeommie said:


> Debating on whether or not to get this game. It looks really cute.



Me too D: I don't know, hesitating because I regret buying disney magical world <-- crappiest game ever like srsly. I hope Story of Seasons is good like Rune Factory 3 I loved that game <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

I really hope they don't push the date back further T_T I remember for RF 4 I had to see it push back for 3 months lol 8'D


----------



## Chiisanacx

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I really hope they don't push the date back further T_T I remember for RF 4 I had to see it push back for 3 months lol 8'D



Over here Story of Seasons gets released in stores in a few days so I'm really excited!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Chiisanacx said:


> Over here Story of Seasons gets released in stores in a few days so I'm really excited!



Ooooo dats good news to my ears *crosses fingers for march release xD*


----------



## Holla

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I really hope they don't push the date back further T_T I remember for RF 4 I had to see it push back for 3 months lol 8'D



I believe XSEED (the localization company for SOS) also did Rune Factory 4 and I have heard that they are a fairly small company compared to others, which probably explains the pushed back release dates. If this is the case they should really think about expending by hiring more staff.


----------



## LyraVale

Chiisanacx said:


> Me too D: I don't know, hesitating because I regret buying disney magical world <-- crappiest game ever like srsly. I hope Story of Seasons is good like Rune Factory 3 I loved that game <3



Off topic--but I'm surprised you didn't like DMW! I loved it for a good couple of months. How far in did you get? Because it does start out stupidly easy for the first half or so of the stickers...but around 60 it starts picking up and gets more interesting.

- - - Post Merge - - -

More off topic, but related--which Rune Factory is good if you've never played it? Should I just wait for the next RF game, or is there one that everyone agrees is good?


----------



## isebrilia

LyraVale said:


> More off topic, but related--which Rune Factory is good if you've never played it? Should I just wait for the next RF game, or is there one that everyone agrees is good?


I think you should get it! Rune Factory 4 has been on my wishlist for awhile and really the only place you can get it is on Amazon or eBay as it's not in print anymore. I've read lots of reviews (I've played Harvest Moon, but never a Rune Factory game) and I've watched some lets play (you should watch some to see if you would like it!) which made me want to get it. Rune Factory 4 is the first Rune Factory game where you can choose to be a female (all prior games only allowed you to be male) so it's nice to have diversity. The world is also bigger, more crops, more dungeons/monsters, and you also have more storage space which is nice. I'm planning to get Story of Seasons first than Rune Factory 4 eventually c:


----------



## Holla

isebrilia said:


> I think you should get it! Rune Factory 4 has been on my wishlist for awhile and really the only place you can get it is on Amazon or eBay as it's not in print anymore. I've read lots of reviews (I've played Harvest Moon, but never a Rune Factory game) and I've watched some lets play (you should watch some to see if you would like it!) which made me want to get it. Rune Factory 4 is the first Rune Factory game where you can choose to be a female (all prior games only allowed you to be male) so it's nice to have diversity. The world is also bigger, more crops, more dungeons/monsters, and you also have more storage space which is nice. I'm planning to get Story of Seasons first than Rune Factory 4 eventually c:



There's also the eshop which is where I bought my Rune Factory 4. It's a pretty good game and that's saying a lot as I'm not a huge RPG fan.


----------



## LyraVale

isebrilia said:


> I think you should get it! Rune Factory 4 has been on my wishlist for awhile and really the only place you can get it is on Amazon or eBay as it's not in print anymore. I've read lots of reviews (I've played Harvest Moon, but never a Rune Factory game) and I've watched some lets play (you should watch some to see if you would like it!) which made me want to get it. Rune Factory 4 is the first Rune Factory game where you can choose to be a female (all prior games only allowed you to be male) so it's nice to have diversity. The world is also bigger, more crops, more dungeons/monsters, and you also have more storage space which is nice. I'm planning to get Story of Seasons first than Rune Factory 4 eventually c:



It sounds very similar to Fantasy Life...which I'm loving right now. I might get it after Story of Seasons and Fantasy Life. lol...a little bit like your plan, except Fantasy Life is involved too. I always worry half way through a game I'm obsessed with that I won't ever find another game to love. It's nice to have my gaming plan for the next few months all settled now. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -



Holla said:


> There's also the eshop which is where I bought my Rune Factory 4. It's a pretty good game and that's saying a lot as I'm not a huge RPG fan.



I'll probably get it from the eshop then. Thanks for the info. ^^


----------



## isebrilia

LyraVale said:


> It sounds very similar to Fantasy Life...which I'm loving right now. I might get it after Story of Seasons and Fantasy Life. lol...a little bit like your plan, except Fantasy Life is involved too. I always worry half way through a game I'm obsessed with that I won't ever find another game to love. It's nice to have my gaming plan for the next few months all settled now. XD


I love Fantasy Life! Haven't played it in awhile though (and yet I named my town Lunares lol) ;-;
I got upset over having difficulties with the spirit bosses in the wizard life so I haven't had motivation to play in awhile lol.
I can't wait for Story of Seasons as I haven't played a Harvest Moon game since A Wonderful Life


----------



## LyraVale

isebrilia said:


> I love Fantasy Life! Haven't played it in awhile though (and yet I named my town Lunares lol) ;-;
> I got upset over having difficulties with the spirit bosses in the wizard life so I haven't had motivation to play in awhile lol.
> I can't wait for Story of Seasons as I haven't played a Harvest Moon game since A Wonderful Life



lol I am having the same issue with my wizard life...it was the first life I started on, and tbh I think it was a good choice for battles, but it's very hard to level up past Expert. I keep leveling up all the other lives anyway...hoping it'll come back around somehow. XD

It's hard to stay on topic in this thread, because all we can keep posting is "Yay! So excited for SOS! I love HM! Can't waittttt!" lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

***And yet I like to read when people post that anyway...since it keeps things exciting.


----------



## Eldin

@LyraVale; In regards to the best RF to start with - you could start with RF4 and everything would still make sense, so no worries there. Also it is probably the RF that most people agree is the best to date.

That being said, some people find it hard to go back to the older games once playing the new ones, like any series. I've only played RF1, RF4, and Tides of Destiny. I have no problem going to back to RF1 once in a while for a break because it's much simpler and simply a fun game, but it doesn't hook me like it did the first playthrough, since I've played newer titles since so there isn't as much to do. 

Basically if you want to try the older versions (which are also great), I would do so before playing 4. But if you don't care then jump right into 4, haha.

Honestly the only reason I haven't played 2 and 3 is because they are so hard to find. They just didn't print a ton of them (especially 3), so they're hard to come across now. :c So 4 would definitely be easier to get ahold of, especially since it is on the eShop.

And RF4 is _sort of_ similar to Fantasy Life, but there is so much more to do and the storyline is much much deeper (there's literally tiers to it, haha). Also the whole marriage and farming aspect like HM.


----------



## LyraVale

Eldin said:


> @LyraVale; In regards to the best RF to start with - you could start with RF4 and everything would still make sense, so no worries there. Also it is probably the RF that most people agree is the best to date.
> 
> That being said, some people find it hard to go back to the older games once playing the new ones, like any series. I've only played RF1, RF4, and Tides of Destiny. I have no problem going to back to RF1 once in a while for a break because it's much simpler and simply a fun game, but it doesn't hook me like it did the first playthrough, since I've played newer titles since so there isn't as much to do.
> 
> Basically if you want to try the older versions (which are also great), I would do so before playing 4. But if you don't care then jump right into 4, haha.
> 
> Honestly the only reason I haven't played 2 and 3 is because they are so hard to find. They just didn't print a ton of them (especially 3), so they're hard to come across now. :c So 4 would definitely be easier to get ahold of, especially since it is on the eShop.
> 
> And RF4 is _sort of_ similar to Fantasy Life, but there is so much more to do and the storyline is much much deeper (there's literally tiers to it, haha). Also the whole marriage and farming aspect like HM.



I agree about older versions of games. ACNL is my first game in the series, and while I wish I'd experienced the others before it, I realize I can't go backwards. I've watched a few videos of Wild World, and even though it looks like fun and there are differences that would make it worth trying, the graphics and whatnot seem sort of uncomfortably old. Sad, because it's only a few years old really, and also I know lots of people enjoy the nostalgia of even older games. It's not for me though. 

The only reason I'd go back to older games in a series is if there's a continuous story, like in Kingdom Hearts. I've never been able to play that, only because I feel like there's so much to catch up on, across different game systems too--it's just not possible for me. 

Anyway, I'm watching a RF4 playthrough on youtube, and it does look like a good game. I'm adding it to my wishlist of games. After SOS of course.


----------



## Holla

LyraVale said:


> I agree about older versions of games. ACNL is my first game in the series, and while I wish I'd experienced the others before it, I realize I can't go backwards. I've watched a few videos of Wild World, and even though it looks like fun and there are differences that would make it worth trying, the graphics and whatnot seem sort of uncomfortably old. Sad, because it's only a few years old really, and also I know lots of people enjoy the nostalgia of even older games. It's not for me though.
> 
> The only reason I'd go back to older games in a series is if there's a continuous story, like in Kingdom Hearts. I've never been able to play that, only because I feel like there's so much to catch up on, across different game systems too--it's just not possible for me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm watching a RF4 playthrough on youtube, and it does look like a good game. I'm adding it to my wishlist of games. After SOS of course.



I've played AC since Wild World, so I've also played City Folk. Both were great games of their time, but after New Leaf I no longer have any interest in playing them. So for certain types of games you really need to play them when they are at their greatest, meaning while they are still the most current in the series. It's sad but it's the truth.


----------



## LuckyCalico

I been wanting Story of Seasons since I heard about it in December. I liked A New Beginning pretty well so I'm looking forward to this one. I just kind of wish the spouse and children would help out with the chores like in Animal Parade.


----------



## Diamondarcadia

LyraVale said:


> I agree about older versions of games. ACNL is my first game in the series, and while I wish I'd experienced the others before it, I realize I can't go backwards. I've watched a few videos of Wild World, and even though it looks like fun and there are differences that would make it worth trying, the graphics and whatnot seem sort of uncomfortably old. Sad, because it's only a few years old really, and also I know lots of people enjoy the nostalgia of even older games. It's not for me though.
> 
> The only reason I'd go back to older games in a series is if there's a continuous story, like in Kingdom Hearts. I've never been able to play that, only because I feel like there's so much to catch up on, across different game systems too--it's just not possible for me.
> 
> Anyway, I'm watching a RF4 playthrough on youtube, and it does look like a good game. I'm adding it to my wishlist of games. After SOS of course.


 
Kingdom hearts is a game you can just pick up and try, it really doesn't matter if you have played the 18 other side games they've created lol the premise to the series is the same, and honestly all that dark hearts vs light crap in the game confused me to all hell. I just love the games and playing all the disney worlds. Especially with the new remixed versions that just came out for PS3, you don't even need a ps2 to play them anymore! Sweeeeet.

And yeah... To stay on topic rune factory looks... Boring to me. And I played a harvest moon game for 3ds... Think it was a lost valley or new beginning and fell asleep. It bored me to all heck haha


----------



## Lolipup

LuckyCalico said:


> I been wanting Story of Seasons since I heard about it in December. I liked A New Beginning pretty well so I'm looking forward to this one. I just kind of wish the spouse and children would help out with the chores like in Animal Parade.


 Me too! ^^ It just looks so fun honestly, and the graphics are so adorable too, I think personally it would be really neat if the spouse and children would help you like in animal parade since I also really loved that feature~ <3 it was neat and made them seem a lot more helpful then just being there, plus it was cute to watch the kiddies help with the farm. ^^


----------



## Beardo

Is there an official release date?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Beardo said:


> Is there an official release date?



GameStop's relase dates are pretty accurate. They have it as 3/31/2015. Usually they set it to 12/31/Year when they don't know.


----------



## Heartcore

I haven't played a harvest moon type game since [Another] Wonderful Life for gamecube. I had both the boy and girl versions. I really loved that game. Kinda wish they'd release something similar for WiiU, as I have a hard time getting into handheld Harvest Moon type games for some odd reason. However, Story of Seasons looks really cute. I might pick it up eventually.


----------



## Holla

So I bought The Tale of Two Towns off the eshop last night to help keep me busy until SOS comes out as I've exhausted ANB. It's only $20 now now so I figured why not. I passed on it a few years ago cause I heard about a major glitch that plagued the 3DS version, but it's apparently fixed in the digital eshop version. 

So far I'm liking it. It's definitley a step back from ANB but I try not to compare older games to newer ones in the series as it's not fair. I like the fact that you have two very different towns to live in (makes making a male and a female file more enjoyable). Also I don't mind not having customization as I find the main character to be really cute as is and you do have a choice between 7 different outfits as you progress which is better than none.

In my girl file I'll be going after Cam (aka Kamil in SOS) as he's the only bachelor of interest to me and SOS has many other great bachelors to choose from. In my boy file I'll be going after Georgia I just absolutely love her design! 

My only major complaint with this game so far is the "tacked on" 3D as it is originally a DS game after all. There are points when the 3D makes things like your character and house appear like they are floating off the ground. An easy fix to this is to just dial down the 3D a bit or turn it off completely. But overall not a bad game for $20 still beats that fail of The Lost Valley though (glad I never bought that one).

Tott is mainly just something to keep me busy I still can't wait for Story of Seasons! ^.^ How about you guys what are you doing to keep you busy in the meantime?


----------



## LuckyCalico

Lolipup said:


> Me too! ^^ It just looks so fun honestly, and the graphics are so adorable too, I think personally it would be really neat if the spouse and children would help you like in animal parade since I also really loved that feature~ <3 it was neat and made them seem a lot more helpful then just being there, plus it was cute to watch the kiddies help with the farm. ^^



That was one of the things I really liked about Animal Parade. I might had gotten a bit lazy with the farm chores at that point, but it make it more life-like to have your family helping out haha. I also liked in Animal Parade how the children had the spouse's hair and eye color. I wish they included that feature more often.


----------



## Lolipup

LuckyCalico said:


> That was one of the things I really liked about Animal Parade. I might had gotten a bit lazy with the farm chores at that point, but it make it more life-like to have your family helping out haha. I also liked in Animal Parade how the children had the spouse's hair and eye color. I wish they included that feature more often.


 Me too honestly~ <3 It felt a lot better with your little family helping out, and it might sound weird but it helped encourage me to want to play the game a little. oh my gosh, and the children were adorable! I also loved how you could have two kids in that game. ^^

I also loved how in Animal parade you could pick ANY pet you wanted besides just a dog or a cat, I ended up getting the white weasel and the little black shiba inu and I have no regrets whatsoever about it, and the many clothes choices in that game was astounding as well, I really enjoyed how you could dress up your character without much requirements. <3 that's the only thing I really wasn't a fan of in A new beginning..;; it was REALLY hard to get the items you needed for clothes, I still don't have over half of the clothes I wanted. ;w;


----------



## NessCuddles

OMG I'm SOOO hyped for SoS too  It looks like it might be one of the better HM games imo. It looks amazing. Its about time. My friend and I have been waiting for over a year (about the time it came out in japan) Hopefully this'll be the last time they push it back. Just 3 more weeks!


----------



## Sundance99

I have preordered my SoS. I'm am really excited about this game.  I've only played a couple of HM games but this looks great!  I've watched a couple of videos and now I can't wait for the game to come out!


----------



## LuckyCalico

Lolipup said:


> Me too honestly~ <3 It felt a lot better with your little family helping out, and it might sound weird but it helped encourage me to want to play the game a little. oh my gosh, and the children were adorable! I also loved how you could have two kids in that game. ^^
> 
> I also loved how in Animal parade you could pick ANY pet you wanted besides just a dog or a cat, I ended up getting the white weasel and the little black shiba inu and I have no regrets whatsoever about it, and the many clothes choices in that game was astounding as well, I really enjoyed how you could dress up your character without much requirements. <3 that's the only thing I really wasn't a fan of in A new beginning..;; it was REALLY hard to get the items you needed for clothes, I still don't have over half of the clothes I wanted. ;w;



Me too.^^ It was pretty nice to have two kids. The children were really planned out really well in the game. It made the game after the main storyline a lot more enjoyable.

Yes, forgot about that! I loved all the choices of pets and clothes. I always tried to get the panda, but making the trip to island each day was a bit annoying. Agree about the clothing being difficult to get in A New Beginning. It took a while for me to even get Yuri to move in and then getting friendship and the items took way too long.


----------



## LyraVale

LuckyCalico said:


> Agree about the clothing being difficult to get in A New Beginning. It took a while for me to even get Yuri to move in and then getting friendship and the items took way too long.



Omg, I just gave up on the clothes lol...it's too darn hard. Even after she was there for a long time, I never had the materials. I think I was only at Fall or Winter of my 2nd year. I play really slowly though, it takes me almost an actual real life day to get through 3-4 days in game. XD 

I keep planning to go back to ANB, because I do think it's a fun game, but I'm distracted atm by Fantasy Life. And then I'll be distracted by SOS...I wonder what changes there will be. It'll be interesting for me, since I only have ANB to compare it to.

I'm curious, how long do you guys take to get through each day in game?


----------



## LuckyCalico

LyraVale said:


> Omg, I just gave up on the clothes lol...it's too darn hard. Even after she was there for a long time, I never had the materials. I think I was only at Fall or Winter of my 2nd year. I play really slowly though, it takes me almost an actual real life day to get through 3-4 days in game. XD
> 
> I keep planning to go back to ANB, because I do think it's a fun game, but I'm distracted atm by Fantasy Life. And then I'll be distracted by SOS...I wonder what changes there will be. It'll be interesting for me, since I only have ANB to compare it to.
> 
> I'm curious, how long do you guys take to get through each day in game?



Yeah, I had the same problem. I did eventually do it the easy way and went into the wifi rooms to get some of wool and stuff needed. Otherwise it did take forever.
That's me. I got Fantasy Life a couple weeks ago and I've been playing it so much.^^
Not sure how long it took me in game days. It's been a while since I played ANB so I can't really remember.


----------



## Lolipup

LuckyCalico said:


> Me too.^^ It was pretty nice to have two kids. The children were really planned out really well in the game. It made the game after the main storyline a lot more enjoyable.
> 
> Yes, forgot about that! I loved all the choices of pets and clothes. I always tried to get the panda, but making the trip to island each day was a bit annoying. Agree about the clothing being difficult to get in A New Beginning. It took a while for me to even get Yuri to move in and then getting friendship and the items took way too long.



Eeep, it really did! though I was always stuck on what to name the kids because they were so adorbs. <3 <3 on the other hand, It just made me more excited to get married and have the children in that game, in my opinion it was the best Harvest moon game to have them. 

Me too~ though yeah... the Weasel took me quite awhile since I had to navigate the forest. ;w; but honestly I liked how difficult getting some of the pets were, it was fun and challenging so it kept you motivated, you know?? <3
On the other hand I was NOT so pleased with the clothing in ANB... ;w; I loved how they looked, but getting them was really hard and I was not a fan;; I still have yet to acquire all of them and actually gave up on most. D'x


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I was questioning if I should get Story of Seasons or try an older HM game I never got, since the older games appeal to me more. You guys are really selling Animal Parade lol I've been wondering if I should give AP a try and now I'm really leaning toward getting it. I never had a Harvest Moon game for the Wii and Animal Parade looks really fun. 

I'll probably still end up getting Story of Seasons.


----------



## LuckyCalico

Lolipup said:


> Eeep, it really did! though I was always stuck on what to name the kids because they were so adorbs. <3 <3 on the other hand, It just made me more excited to get married and have the children in that game, in my opinion it was the best Harvest moon game to have them.
> 
> Me too~ though yeah... the Weasel took me quite awhile since I had to navigate the forest. ;w; but honestly I liked how difficult getting some of the pets were, it was fun and challenging so it kept you motivated, you know?? <3
> On the other hand I was NOT so pleased with the clothing in ANB... ;w; I loved how they looked, but getting them was really hard and I was not a fan;; I still have yet to acquire all of them and actually gave up on most. D'x



I named one of my children Lucy without realizing it was one of the rivals' children's names. I didn't let Luke and Selena get married since I didn't want two Lucys, haha.XD Definitely agree with you. Loved the children in that game.

Yeah, the weasel was a pain to get too. I wouldn't probably attempt to get it without the hippo transport. Same on the clothing in ANB. I didn't get most of them. I finally remembered the hassle was getting the colored down for everything. Maybe I had bad luck, but I rarely ever got colored down in the game.



ShinyYoshi said:


> I was questioning if I should get Story of Seasons or try an older HM game I never got, since the older games appeal to me more. You guys are really selling Animal Parade lol I've been wondering if I should give AP a try and now I'm really leaning toward getting it. I never had a Harvest Moon game for the Wii and Animal Parade looks really fun.
> 
> I'll probably still end up getting Story of Seasons.



I'm excited for Story of Seasons so I say go for it.^^ Animal parade had some really nice aspects in it though with the children, clothing and pet choices. Only real thing I noticed I disliked was the lack of festivals. 
I'm guessing Story of Seasons will probably also have the customizable town and character like in ANB (I'm guessing; someone probably has more info on it than I do) whereas in AP you have two character designs to choose from for each gender and the towns' layouts aren't changeable. All depends on which features you like.


----------



## joslyn.png

i want this game more than i have ever wanted anything. it looks too darn cute.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

One question, I havnt played Harvest Moon in years so,

Are the more recent harvest moon games more like Fantasy Life or Animal Crossing? And what about this one?


----------



## LuckyCalico

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> One question, I havnt played Harvest Moon in years so,
> 
> Are the more recent harvest moon games more like Fantasy Life or Animal Crossing? And what about this one?



I'm not sure if you can really compared them. If I really had to say, it's a bit like more like Animal Crossing in my opinion. It has the kind of relaxed game play like Animal Crossing, you can fish, collect bugs...
It doesn't have the battle system or the life classes like Fantasy Life. That's more like Rune Factory to me.


----------



## LyraVale

I have a question about Harvest Moon games in general. I know everyone plays differently and at your own pace, but I've only played A New Beginning so far, and I got burnt out on it in the middle of the 2nd year. I love it and I want to keep playing it, and also SOS, but IDK...I need help.

Do you guys spend a lot of time taking care of animals and farming? 

I'm at a point where I have 10 or 11 animals, including barn and coup animals...and just taking care of them zaps 1/3 of my energy. Then I have lunch and spend the other 1/3 of my time farming, and I really don't think I even have that much farmland going, considering how many open spaces they give you to plant things. Then the other 1/3 of my time, I'm stressing out trying to squeeze shopping, selling, talking to town people, and taking animals out with Neil, and MAYBE sometimes if there's enough time I attempt a trip...but usually there isn't enough time to make it worth traveling.

I like that there's so much to do, but sometimes, I think I should stop farming. I don't even really make money off of the veggies, mostly fish dishes and milk/egg dishes. IDK...what do you guys spend your time doing, or how do you squeeze things in?

How do you keep yourself from getting burnt out and repeating the same exact day over and over and over again?

- - - Post Merge - - -

In case this seems off-topic, it's not...I really need to figure if I'm doing something wrong before getting SOS, and repeating the same mistake.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

LyraVale said:


> I have a question about Harvest Moon games in general. I know everyone plays differently and at your own pace, but I've only played A New Beginning so far, and I got burnt out on it in the middle of the 2nd year. I love it and I want to keep playing it, and also SOS, but IDK...I need help.



Honestly, I LOVE Harvest Moon games and A New Beginning got really boring for me, really quickly. I was really disappointed in that game. I've played so many Harvest Moon games and none of them had me as bored as that one. It feels like the days are super short, no matter what you do you will lose basically all your energy before half the day is gone, and the towns people are pretty boring as well. 

I'm in my 15th year on one of my Friends of Mineral Town files and I don't know what it is, I can play that game nonstop and never get bored. But in A New Beginning, I stopped playing right after I got married. That's how bored I was. I NEVER do that. 

Maybe Story of Seasons will be better than A New Beginning (I know I'm hoping so) and it won't get so boring so quickly.


----------



## LyraVale

ShinyYoshi said:


> But in A New Beginning, I stopped playing right after I got married. That's how bored I was. I NEVER do that.
> .



Yes! Me too, as soon as I was married...and I tried a little for the baby bed, but then I'd have to make it to the 3rd year for some kind of black wool or something, I don't even remember, I couldn't make it that long! XD I want the baby, but even that's not motivation enough. It all just started to feel a little pointless, sadly.

And you're right, the villagers are a pretty boring bunch. Even when your friendship goes up, they don't really do anything especially different. They should have more rare items they give you or something at least.


----------



## meriwether

oh my goodness i didn't realize there was a thread for this. i'm disappointed in myself

i am so dang excited for story of seasons!!!, and FINALLY it's close.....i've been waiting for this since before the japanese release ;; i'm so glad they kept the customization, but i hope it's a lot different from a new beginning. it took me forever to unlock soseki (who i married) and it just dragged on. i still try to play it sometimes but i just can't get into it anymore.

i'd have to say a wonderful life (extreme nostalgia reasons) and magical melody are my favorites, while island of happiness is my least favorite. also friends of mineral town, tree of tranquility(and animal parade) are great great games

sorry for my rambling lol. i just reaaaally like harvest moon


----------



## Gandalf

I don't really like the new farming mechanics.. I liked picking all my produce individually and finding out the quality. The streamlined harvesting just seems kind of meh.

Looks good though. I'll probably pick it up whenever it makes its way to the pal region.


----------



## Heyden

No PAL date conformation :<


----------



## JasonBurrows

Does anyone know whether it is up for preorder in the UK? If so, where?
I have already checked Amazon.co.uk, GAME.co.uk and Nintendo UK Store and I have not seen this game.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Gandalf said:


> I don't really like the new farming mechanics..



This really bothers me, too. Just another mechanic added that makes a game lose it's charm. At least, for me. 

I keep finding bad things to say, but I'll end up trying the game.


----------



## LuckyCalico

Sorry if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if Story of Seasons is going to have the online rooms like A New Beginning did?


----------



## Holla

JasonBurrows said:


> Does anyone know whether it is up for preorder in the UK? If so, where?
> I have already checked Amazon.co.uk, GAME.co.uk and Nintendo UK Store and I have not seen this game.



There is no known release date for you guys sorry... :/ I always hated how NA gets games way after Japan usually does (SOS came out about a year ago in Japan), but then I remember you guys tend to get them even later than us... I feel really bad for you.

- - - Post Merge - - -



LuckyCalico said:


> Sorry if this has been asked before, but does anyone know if Story of Seasons is going to have the online rooms like A New Beginning did?



Yes, but no. There will be online features but they will be different. You will be able to actually visit each other's farms this time around and there is a limited chat system (ie pick a phrase from a list given).


----------



## samsquared

Holla said:


> Yes, but no. There will be online features but they will be different.* You will be able to actually visit each other's farms this time around *and there is a limited chat system (ie pick a phrase from a list given).


YES WHAT.
I am extremely hype for this game. I continually check the release date and it is still so far away.
I love Bokumono. Definitely ready to log another 300+ hours on this game. < ( o w o ) <


----------



## trea

I am super excited about this game too (I've had it preordered since Christmas, heh)! Amazon kept changing the release date around until the official one was released but I think it's nice that it ended up being a NA release date of March 31st because it will fit in with the upcoming spring season.. I'll be able to start gardening in game & outside at the same time.


----------



## LuckyCalico

Holla said:


> There is no known release date for you guys sorry... :/ I always hated how NA gets games way after Japan usually does (SOS came out about a year ago in Japan), but then I remember you guys tend to get them even later than us... I feel really bad for you.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, but no. There will be online features but they will be different. You will be able to actually visit each other's farms this time around and there is a limited chat system (ie pick a phrase from a list given).



That sounds interesting. I did kind of like the random players you got put together with in ANB. I'm guessing you'll only be able to visit players that you're friends with this time if it involves visiting each other's farms. Well, even a limited chat is better than none.^^


----------



## Gabi<3AnimalCrossing

You made me try & get it when it comes out just with pictures
Looks like a amazing games


----------



## Lolipup

meriwether said:


> oh my goodness i didn't realize there was a thread for this. i'm disappointed in myself
> 
> i am so dang excited for story of seasons!!!, and FINALLY it's close.....i've been waiting for this since before the japanese release ;; i'm so glad they kept the customization, but i hope it's a lot different from a new beginning. it took me forever to unlock soseki (who i married) and it just dragged on. i still try to play it sometimes but i just can't get into it anymore.
> 
> i'd have to say a wonderful life (extreme nostalgia reasons) and magical melody are my favorites, while island of happiness is my least favorite. also friends of mineral town, tree of tranquility(and animal parade) are great great games
> 
> sorry for my rambling lol. i just reaaaally like harvest moon



Eeep, don't be disappointed! <3 I forget about my threads a lot so, if anyone should be disappointed it should be me.

I'm completely psyched about it! it's almost going to be out, I just hope they don't change the release date again! ;w; I've been going nuts with the date coming so close, then they decide to change it... like, I just hope this time there are no changes. </3 

Though I agree! I love the customization, and unlike Pok?mon x and y, I'm glad I can always count on Harvest Moon to keep the improvements they implement, and add on to customization all the time~ <3 at the same time, I do hope it's a little different from ANB, but I also hope it's a little the same in some aspects? because I didn't mind ANB, I actually quite liked it, but I felt it needed a little more to be able to give me the need to replay it. ^^

no worries, rambling is always welcomed! <3

- - - Post Merge - - -



LuckyCalico said:


> I named one of my children Lucy without realizing it was one of the rivals' children's names. I didn't let Luke and Selena get married since I didn't want two Lucys, haha.XD Definitely agree with you. Loved the children in that game.
> 
> Yeah, the weasel was a pain to get too. I wouldn't probably attempt to get it without the hippo transport. Same on the clothing in ANB. I didn't get most of them. I finally remembered the hassle was getting the colored down for everything. Maybe I had bad luck, but I rarely ever got colored down in the game.


 Oh eep! </3 that must of been a bummer;; at least you had a little challenge you set for yourself, to keep them from getting married! p-pff. ^^

I ended up naming my little girl Rinoa, and I think I named the older brother like, Sebastian or something... D: I can't remember really! I haven't checked into the game for quite awhile;; though as of late I was actually thinking of just starting a new game entirely on it, to see if that helps me get back into it. ^^

I loved the weasel~ <3 it was a pain but like, it was really worth it in the end! I can't remember if I ever did get the hippo transport or not. ;w;
Eeek I know.. there were quite a lot I REALLY wanted, but I felt were too hard to get;; so I never had the chance to get quite a lot of them. D: It still makes me a little pouty thinking about some of those dresses I wanted and could never get. ;w;


----------



## LuckyCalico

Lolipup said:


> Oh eep! </3 that must of been a bummer;; at least you had a little challenge you set for yourself, to keep them from getting married! p-pff. ^^
> 
> I ended up naming my little girl Rinoa, and I think I named the older brother like, Sebastian or something... D: I can't remember really! I haven't checked into the game for quite awhile;; though as of late I was actually thinking of just starting a new game entirely on it, to see if that helps me get back into it. ^^
> 
> I loved the weasel~ <3 it was a pain but like, it was really worth it in the end! I can't remember if I ever did get the hippo transport or not. ;w;
> Eeek I know.. there were quite a lot I REALLY wanted, but I felt were too hard to get;; so I never had the chance to get quite a lot of them. D: It still makes me a little pouty thinking about some of those dresses I wanted and could never get. ;w;



Yeah, although it was a bit of shame because I liked Luke and Selena together.

Aw, those names are adorable.^^ Who did you marry in that file? Haha, I know. After all this talk of it, I feel like I should go start it back up.XD I got the hippo eventually. Had to wait through another year to get the proper vegetable for the recipe though. Yep, agree though. It is nice when the hard work pays off and then you get to show off the pet in the contest.

Me too. I always wanted to get the kimonos, but I never got around to it. The colored cloth was too hard to gather up. I don't want it to be too easy, but if they have a tailor in Story of Seasons I really hoped they make the recipes a bit easier to obtained.


----------



## Lolipup

LuckyCalico said:


> Yeah, although it was a bit of shame because I liked Luke and Selena together.
> 
> Aw, those names are adorable.^^ Who did you marry in that file? Haha, I know. After all this talk of it, I feel like I should go start it back up.XD I got the hippo eventually. Had to wait through another year to get the proper vegetable for the recipe though. Yep, agree though. It is nice when the hard work pays off and then you get to show off the pet in the contest.
> 
> Me too. I always wanted to get the kimonos, but I never got around to it. The colored cloth was too hard to gather up. I don't want it to be too easy, but if they have a tailor in Story of Seasons I really hoped they make the recipes a bit easier to obtained.


 Me too~ ;w; so that is kind of depressing to think about.. but it would be too awkward if they did get together. </3

Eeep, thanks~ thought hey were rather random I admit. ^^;; I believe I married toby, I was fixing to make another file to marry Chase or Gil, but I never got around to it for one reason or another. D: though honestly, me too! It might be fun to start up a new game on Animal parade, you never know. ^^
I like, never got the proper vegetables, it took me forever and I would always forget to collect one or another in the season. D:

;w; mhmm~ I think for me I wanted the blue cute uniform dress thing, I can't remember the exact name.. but I do know I was really bummed out that I never got it, though I agree, not too easy but like, at least too hard as well, I think it was a little over killed in ANB how hard it was to get those materials... ^^;


----------



## Holla

All this talk of Animal Parade really makes me want that game more (as well as SOS of course)! I missed out on all the Wii Harvest Moons if I get lucky and find a copy I'll probably pick one up! ^.^


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Holla said:


> All this talk of Animal Parade really makes me want that game more (as well as SOS of course)! I missed out on all the Wii Harvest Moons if I get lucky and find a copy I'll probably pick one up! ^.^



I found a really cheap one on Amazon and ordered it the other day! It will give me something to do over the summer when I'm in summer classes.


----------



## meriwether

Holla said:


> All this talk of Animal Parade really makes me want that game more (as well as SOS of course)! I missed out on all the Wii Harvest Moons if I get lucky and find a copy I'll probably pick one up! ^.^



you definitely should!! i played tree of tranquility first, but i went into gamestop i think not too long ago and found a used copy. the clerk said it had been there so long it was for some reason a brand new game. so i got it for like $10 >


----------



## Lucykieran

I had never actually heard of this game till now but it's going on my to buy list!! Along with like ten other games but ya know, it'll get done by the time they release the next new 3ds.


----------



## LuckyCalico

Lolipup said:


> Me too~ ;w; so that is kind of depressing to think about.. but it would be too awkward if they did get together. </3
> 
> Eeep, thanks~ thought hey were rather random I admit. ^^;; I believe I married toby, I was fixing to make another file to marry Chase or Gil, but I never got around to it for one reason or another. D: though honestly, me too! It might be fun to start up a new game on Animal parade, you never know. ^^
> I like, never got the proper vegetables, it took me forever and I would always forget to collect one or another in the season. D:
> 
> ;w; mhmm~ I think for me I wanted the blue cute uniform dress thing, I can't remember the exact name.. but I do know I was really bummed out that I never got it, though I agree, not too easy but like, at least too hard as well, I think it was a little over killed in ANB how hard it was to get those materials... ^^;



I married Chase the first time I played. It hard choosing between him, Toby, and the wizard.XD Yeah, it would at least give up something to play until SoS is released. 
That's exactly what I did haha. I think I forgot to save tomatoes the first year without knowing the store didn't sell vegetables and fruits outside of the season they grew in.D:

I kind of felt like ANB had a little too much luck involved in getting a few of the items when foraging and mining. I knew you could reset the game to change what you got, but it was still a bit annoying to have to do that just to get one or two downs or a specific gem/ore.


----------



## Lolipup

LuckyCalico said:


> I married Chase the first time I played. It hard choosing between him, Toby, and the wizard.XD Yeah, it would at least give up something to play until SoS is released.
> That's exactly what I did haha. I think I forgot to save tomatoes the first year without knowing the store didn't sell vegetables and fruits outside of the season they grew in.D:
> 
> I kind of felt like ANB had a little too much luck involved in getting a few of the items when foraging and mining. I knew you could reset the game to change what you got, but it was still a bit annoying to have to do that just to get one or two downs or a specific gem/ore.


 Ah, Chase and Toby are just kind of those guys that you really like~ <3 though I wish Toby would talk less about fish, pff, that's the only thing I don't like about him~ ;w; but otherwise he's perf <3 though I actually never married the wizard, did you?
I actually plan to start a new file today! owo I'm just having a hard time thinking of what to name my character and farm. xwx;; like I have no idea.. it's been so long and I don't want to just reuse a name I used last file, I want something fresh that helps represent the new me and junk~ <3

Me too... OH GOSH, I totally forgot how much I had to reset for certain gems and ores! ;w; It was tedious and just plain uncomfortable, I hated that you couldn't just go to an area in the mine like in older games, that you knew the ore would be in.. not to mention I used to love exploring the mines and caves, and they took that away by just putting little stocks there to hit, I was really disappointed with that, because that exploration gave a lot to get you away from just the farming aspect or perhaps your daily chores on the game, so without it... it made me a little sad. ;w;


----------



## Jaebeommie

I put $40 on my eShop account yesterday in anticipation for this game. I haven't played a Harvest Moon game before, so I'm pretty excited


----------



## LuckyCalico

Lolipup said:


> Ah, Chase and Toby are just kind of those guys that you really like~ <3 though I wish Toby would talk less about fish, pff, that's the only thing I don't like about him~ ;w; but otherwise he's perf <3 though I actually never married the wizard, did you?
> I actually plan to start a new file today! owo I'm just having a hard time thinking of what to name my character and farm. xwx;; like I have no idea.. it's been so long and I don't want to just reuse a name I used last file, I want something fresh that helps represent the new me and junk~ <3
> 
> Me too... OH GOSH, I totally forgot how much I had to reset for certain gems and ores! ;w; It was tedious and just plain uncomfortable, I hated that you couldn't just go to an area in the mine like in older games, that you knew the ore would be in.. not to mention I used to love exploring the mines and caves, and they took that away by just putting little stocks there to hit, I was really disappointed with that, because that exploration gave a lot to get you away from just the farming aspect or perhaps your daily chores on the game, so without it... it made me a little sad. ;w;



It's been a while since I played AP so I really can't remember what little quirks Toby or Chase had.^^; And nope. Might set him as the goal if I start a new file. I still have to go dig my wii out of my closet and set everything back up.XD
That's great. I'm sure you'll think of a good name for everything. And don't you get a free cow near the beginning? You'll need a name for it too haha.

Yeah, ANB's mining wasn't very interesting. I liked exploring the mines too, so definitely a disappointment about the 3 or 4 little mining spots. Resetting always kind of threw me out of the game, but I also didn't want to play a week of in-game days just to get one or two gems I needed. I didn't really like the mining system in ANB or Tale of Two Towns.


----------



## Lolipup

LuckyCalico said:


> It's been a while since I played AP so I really can't remember what little quirks Toby or Chase had.^^; And nope. Might set him as the goal if I start a new file. I still have to go dig my wii out of my closet and set everything back up.XD
> That's great. I'm sure you'll think of a good name for everything. And don't you get a free cow near the beginning? You'll need a name for it too haha.
> 
> Yeah, ANB's mining wasn't very interesting. I liked exploring the mines too, so definitely a disappointment about the 3 or 4 little mining spots. Resetting always kind of threw me out of the game, but I also didn't want to play a week of in-game days just to get one or two gems I needed. I didn't really like the mining system in ANB or Tale of Two Towns.


 Ah, me too ;w; I can't remember the last time I played it~ so I think it's about time to start a new game, speaking of... I keep procrastinating! D: I have the disc in the wii, but I keep forgetting to turn it on, hopefully I actually make a new file today, but I'm just so iffy about what to name my character/farm/and cow that like, I'm hesitant to turn it on because I know I'm bound to sit there for like an hour debating over good names, though in the end I know it'll be worth it, so I think I should get the new game started </3

Though eep! you should defiantly set that as a goal, I'm sure it'll be a little more challenging, but it also might be more fun to try to get the Wizard to marry you~ ^^ Teehee, though I'm also a little rusty on the quirks... ;w; must, play D:

I'm kind of hoping Story of Seasons has a better if not different mining system;; one like the older games where you can actually explore the mines, or at least a bigger mining area, I want it to be fun and not limited as well such as in ANB, and I can't remember the system in Tale Of Two towns, but if it is anything like ANB then I defiantly don't want to see a repeat of that.. though the due date is drawing near, so we'll get to play Story of Seasons soon, lets just hope it has improvements instead of downgrades D:


----------



## oswaldies

To be honest the new one is better, has more features and its better quality.


----------



## LuckyCalico

Lolipup said:


> Ah, me too ;w; I can't remember the last time I played it~ so I think it's about time to start a new game, speaking of... I keep procrastinating! D: I have the disc in the wii, but I keep forgetting to turn it on, hopefully I actually make a new file today, but I'm just so iffy about what to name my character/farm/and cow that like, I'm hesitant to turn it on because I know I'm bound to sit there for like an hour debating over good names, though in the end I know it'll be worth it, so I think I should get the new game started </3
> 
> Though eep! you should defiantly set that as a goal, I'm sure it'll be a little more challenging, but it also might be more fun to try to get the Wizard to marry you~ ^^ Teehee, though I'm also a little rusty on the quirks... ;w; must, play D:
> 
> I'm kind of hoping Story of Seasons has a better if not different mining system;; one like the older games where you can actually explore the mines, or at least a bigger mining area, I want it to be fun and not limited as well such as in ANB, and I can't remember the system in Tale Of Two towns, but if it is anything like ANB then I defiantly don't want to see a repeat of that.. though the due date is drawing near, so we'll get to play Story of Seasons soon, lets just hope it has improvements instead of downgrades D:



Well, it won't be as fun if you have to play through the game with names you don't like.^^ You'll figure out some good names sooner or later. Me too!XD I'm going to try to get it started either tomorrow or maybe some time this weekend. Animal Crossing and Fantasy Life has been keeping me entertained until SOS comes out, but it might be nice to go relive the AP memories a bit. I'm really just hoping they don't change the release date again at the last minute.

Tale of Two Towns' farming and mining annoyed me. Same with not playing in a long time so I don't remember it all that well, but I think you couldn't even open the mines until the two towns were united again.:/ But yeah, hoping SOS has a open mining plan than ANB did. 



sailoreamon said:


> To be honest the new one is better, has more features and its better quality.



Do you mean Story of Seasons and A New Beginning?


----------



## oswaldies

LuckyCalico said:


> Well, it won't be as fun if you have to play through the game with names you don't like.^^ You'll figure out some good names sooner or later. Me too!XD I'm going to try to get it started either tomorrow or maybe some time this weekend. Animal Crossing and Fantasy Life has been keeping me entertained until SOS comes out, but it might be nice to go relive the AP memories a bit. I'm really just hoping they don't change the release date again at the last minute.
> 
> Tale of Two Towns' farming and mining annoyed me. Same with not playing in a long time so I don't remember it all that well, but I think you couldn't even open the mines until the two towns were united again.:/ But yeah, hoping SOS has a open mining plan than ANB did.
> 
> 
> 
> Do you mean Story of Seasons and A New Beginning?



Yes


----------



## LuckyCalico

sailoreamon said:


> Yes



Have you played it? I really hope it has a lot more features. Hopefully no more garden tours too.


----------



## Holla

LuckyCalico said:


> Have you played it? I really hope it has a lot more features. Hopefully no more garden tours too.



Ugh I agree I loathe those stupid Gardening tours! I only did a couple that were required for the town restorations and that's it.


----------



## Lolipup

LuckyCalico said:


> Well, it won't be as fun if you have to play through the game with names you don't like.^^ You'll figure out some good names sooner or later. Me too!XD I'm going to try to get it started either tomorrow or maybe some time this weekend. Animal Crossing and Fantasy Life has been keeping me entertained until SOS comes out, but it might be nice to go relive the AP memories a bit. I'm really just hoping they don't change the release date again at the last minute.
> 
> Tale of Two Towns' farming and mining annoyed me. Same with not playing in a long time so I don't remember it all that well, but I think you couldn't even open the mines until the two towns were united again.:/ But yeah, hoping SOS has a open mining plan than ANB did.



So I finally made my profile last night and I'm quite happy! I just used Alee of Stitches ranch <3 (My name and stitches since I'm learning a little bit of basic nursing lately. ^^) so jut something cute, short and sweet, I was originally going to go with like Litwick of Illumination ranch but it didn't fit pff. ;w; so I think I still did good. <3
How about you?? did you finally start or no? <3 cause I'm actually quite curious on what names you'll choose too. ^^
Though now I'm like, So unsure on what animals I want, eep! ;w; I'm learning towards Squirrel and Shiba though..

Yeah... ;w; ugh, I remember disliking how you cared for the animals as well, like trying to pet them to keep them happy was actually quite hard and I never figured out how to pet them properly;; ^^; so I was always was confused in that aspect.. however, I am also hoping SOS brings us hope and like a new, awesome mining system~ I'm like itching to explore a nice built mine, with like a lake at the bottom such as in previous HMs, I always really loved when they hid one down at like some ridiculous level~ <3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ah the game is almost out!! I'm exicted c: Just bought more eshop to get it. 

I really hope it's a good game. One question, are the newer harvest moon games more like Fantasy Life or Animal Crossing?


----------



## Amissapanda

SO MUCH YES on the Garden Tour nonsense. I have an old tumblr post that sums up my feelings on it perfectly: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/40146821532/wow-screw-you-guys-i-put-so-many-materials-into

Also, all the _Animal Parade_ talk makes me happy. That's my favorite Harvest Moon game to date. I'm currently Let's Playing it and by popular choice of the viewers, Chase is the intended bachelor. : ) He's my favorite to ship with Molly, so I have no qualms with that. Hehe. I adore them together. (I do also like Wizard, though. And I ship Angela with Gill.)


----------



## Holla

Amissapanda said:


> SO MUCH YES on the Garden Tour nonsense. I have an old tumblr post that sums up my feelings on it perfectly: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/40146821532/wow-screw-you-guys-i-put-so-many-materials-into
> 
> Also, all the _Animal Parade_ talk makes me happy. That's my favorite Harvest Moon game to date. I'm currently Let's Playing it and by popular choice of the viewers, Chase is the intended bachelor. : ) He's my favorite to ship with Molly, so I have no qualms with that. Hehe. I adore them together. (I do also like Wizard, though. And I ship Angela with Gill.)



I already told you that I really enjoy watching your let's plays of Animal Parade but also thanks to that I have now ordered it from the Internet so it should be here soon! ^.^ I also agree Chase may be a butthead at times but he's such a cutie! <3 

I'm so excited now just watch me get it on the day SOS comes out lol I'll have no idea which to play first as I'm equally excited for both in different ways.


----------



## LyraVale

Amissapanda said:


> SO MUCH YES on the Garden Tour nonsense. I have an old tumblr post that sums up my feelings on it perfectly: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/40146821532/wow-screw-you-guys-i-put-so-many-materials-into
> 
> Also, all the _Animal Parade_ talk makes me happy. That's my favorite Harvest Moon game to date. I'm currently Let's Playing it and by popular choice of the viewers, Chase is the intended bachelor. : ) He's my favorite to ship with Molly, so I have no qualms with that. Hehe. I adore them together. (I do also like Wizard, though. And I ship Angela with Gill.)



lol at your tumblr post! I kind of enjoy the b**chiness from the villagers (I fell in love with Neil at first sight of him being super rude and mean to me!), but I know how you feel about the stupid gardening tours. I didn't even bother because it seemed like a big undertaking. If I ever go back to playing the game, I'll probably do it...but it's a hassle and the decorations are so meh.

I never played Animal Parade, but you guys sold it so well on here that I watched someone's gameplay on youtube, and it does look pretty cool...very different from ANB. But I only have a 3DS, so I can't really play it. But I like watching gameplay videos of games I probably won't ever play myself, lol...is that weird? It's almost like playing it.

Can I watch yours? PM me the link, if you don't mind. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh actually, duh, I just realized how to find it through your tumblr. XD


----------



## LuckyCalico

Holla said:


> Ugh I agree I loathe those stupid Gardening tours! I only did a couple that were required for the town restorations and that's it.



I only did them for the town requirements too. The gardening space took up so much room on the map and usually no matter how I arranged everything the judges always gave me the worst ratings.



Lolipup said:


> So I finally made my profile last night and I'm quite happy! I just used Alee of Stitches ranch <3 (My name and stitches since I'm learning a little bit of basic nursing lately. ^^) so jut something cute, short and sweet, I was originally going to go with like Litwick of Illumination ranch but it didn't fit pff. ;w; so I think I still did good. <3
> How about you?? did you finally start or no? <3 cause I'm actually quite curious on what names you'll choose too. ^^
> Though now I'm like, So unsure on what animals I want, eep! ;w; I'm learning towards Squirrel and Shiba though..
> 
> Yeah... ;w; ugh, I remember disliking how you cared for the animals as well, like trying to pet them to keep them happy was actually quite hard and I never figured out how to pet them properly;; ^^; so I was always was confused in that aspect.. however, I am also hoping SOS brings us hope and like a new, awesome mining system~ I'm like itching to explore a nice built mine, with like a lake at the bottom such as in previous HMs, I always really loved when they hid one down at like some ridiculous level~ <3



Oh, so you're learning to be a nurse? That's awesome.^^ Really nice name. Have you gotten the cow yet?
And nope, not yet. The past couple days have been way too busy for me to get the wii set up and have time to relax.XD I might try to get around to it tonight. I have no idea what to name anything though haha. A squirrel would be interesting. I was thinking about the rabbit and maybe trying for the weasel this time around. 

The levels in older games' mines was fun. That's what I usually did in the game on rainy days when I had extra time from not having to water the crops. It would be great if they did bring it back. I always find myself focusing more on foraging/mining and taking care of the animals more than I usually like farming. 



Amissapanda said:


> SO MUCH YES on the Garden Tour nonsense. I have an old tumblr post that sums up my feelings on it perfectly: http://amissapanda.tumblr.com/post/40146821532/wow-screw-you-guys-i-put-so-many-materials-into
> 
> Also, all the _Animal Parade_ talk makes me happy. That's my favorite Harvest Moon game to date. I'm currently Let's Playing it and by popular choice of the viewers, Chase is the intended bachelor. : ) He's my favorite to ship with Molly, so I have no qualms with that. Hehe. I adore them together. (I do also like Wizard, though. And I ship Angela with Gill.)



Haha, I'm going to have to read that later.XD Always nice to know other people disliked the tours as much as I did.
I really like Animal Parade and Chase was one of favourite bachelors in the game. I honestly never did like Maya with him in the rival marriages.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ah the game is almost out!! I'm exicted c: Just bought more eshop to get it.
> 
> I really hope it's a good game. One question, are the newer harvest moon games more like Fantasy Life or Animal Crossing?


Any answers for me? :0


----------



## LuckyCalico

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Any answers for me? :0



Just my opinion, but it's probably more like Animal Crossing if I had choose one of them to compare it to. It's still quite different, but to me they both have more of a relaxed game play. No fighting monsters and leveling up like in Fantasy Life. That's more like Rune Factory.


----------



## samsquared

...I actually really liked the Garden Tours
I took them very hardcore seriously in the post game...
Ugh, can I just say that it's so nice seeing Rod's face again like
ugggggggggh hnnnnng love you, doll
it would only be better if you were Denny
And that consideration is def extended to Iroha <3 what a babe


----------



## Peoki

I really like the character designs for this title compared to Twin Towns and ANB. 

I am still on the fence for buying this on release day. I've heard good things about Story of Seasons, but I've never been able to get into the handheld HM games. Something always feels off for me . I haven't played a Harvest Moon title since the gamecube era!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

LuckyCalico said:


> Just my opinion, but it's probably more like Animal Crossing if I had choose one of them to compare it to. It's still quite different, but to me they both have more of a relaxed game play. No fighting monsters and leveling up like in Fantasy Life. That's more like Rune Factory.



Okay cool. I love animal crossing, so I will probably love this 

Thank you for your input!


----------



## Holla

Peoki said:


> I really like the character designs for this title compared to Twin Towns and ANB.
> 
> I am still on the fence for buying this on release day. I've heard good things about Story of Seasons, but I've never been able to get into the handheld HM games. Something always feels off for me . I haven't played a Harvest Moon title since the gamecube era!



Maybe you should try one of the Wii versions. ^.^ Animal Parade for the Wii is a really good one if you're not a handheld Harvest Moon fan.


----------



## Peoki

Holla said:


> Maybe you should try one of the Wii versions. ^.^ Animal Parade for the Wii is a really good one if you're not a handheld Harvest Moon fan.



Thanks for the suggestion! I think I might have a copy of Animal Parade or Tree of Tranquility (maybe both?) on Wii... I'll have to dig out my collection and check. I am definitely interested in giving Story of Seasons a shot. Perhaps I'll wait a bit for NA reviews to pop up. 
Harvest Moon was one of the series I really enjoyed as a kid. ^^


----------



## Holla

Peoki said:


> Thanks for the suggestion! I think I might have a copy of Animal Parade or Tree of Tranquility (maybe both?) on Wii... I'll have to dig out my collection and check. I am definitely interested in giving Story of Seasons a shot. Perhaps I'll wait a bit for NA reviews to pop up.
> Harvest Moon was one of the series I really enjoyed as a kid. ^^



I agree Harvest Moon is a great series for kids and adults alike. Each game have fun yet relaxing and memorable gameplay and the world is always fun to explore you can't go wrong really. I'm just surprised that Harvest Moon isn't more popular than it is. (I'm not saying it isn't popular though cause it sure is!)


----------



## Nerd House

*First time really looking into it, and to me it looks like a cross between Fantasy Life (art style) and Harvest Moon (gameplay).

Wishlisted for later purchase, but not a priority right now.*


----------



## Holla

My priorities right now are Smash Wii U, Harvest Moon Animal Prade for Wii (which is in the mail), and of course SOS! ^.^ My birthday is soon so it should be ok to get a couple of games right? Plus Animal Prarade only costed me about $20 including shipping so not bad.


----------



## Nerd House

Holla said:


> My priorities right now are Smash Wii U, Harvest Moon Animal Prade for Wii (which is in the mail), and of course SOS! ^.^ My birthday is soon so it should be ok to get a couple of games right? Plus Animal Prarade only costed me about $20 including shipping so not bad.



*Haven't heard of that Harvest Moon xD*


----------



## Jaebeommie

One more week guys!


----------



## Holla

Jaebeommie said:


> One more week guys!



SOS hype! I'm so excited! Curious to see which I'll get first Animal Parade in the mail or SOS off the eshop at release! I'm gonna be swamped in Harvest Moon haha. ^.^


----------



## LyraVale

Ok, problem. 

I was soooo excited about this game. Then I decided to get ANB and try it out first, to kind of get into the series. And I played that for a couple of months and loved it.

Now I just went back and looked at a gameplay of SOS on youtube...and  IDK. It just looks exactly like ANB, with much cuter characters. 

I'm kind of sad. Because I feel like I should have just waited for SOS. 

I need to get hyped again, or I may not get SOS. I just really need reasons to justify spending the time and money on it.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

LyraVale said:


> Ok, problem.
> 
> I was soooo excited about this game. Then I decided to get ANB and try it out first, to kind of get into the series. And I played that for a couple of months and loved it.
> 
> Now I just went back and looked at a gameplay of SOS on youtube...and  IDK. It just looks exactly like ANB, with much cuter characters.



This is why I'm kind of skeptical about getting the game. I really disliked ANB and I'm afraid I'll dislike SOS if it's like ANB. I decided I'm going to wait and see how people feel about SOS after it releases and then decide if I want a copy. Or I'll want to decide for myself and wait for a price drop on the game and then get it. 

I'm definitely not getting it at full price


----------



## Jaebeommie

Good thing I've never played a Harvest Moon before so everything will be new to me xD


----------



## tokkio

omg actually so hyped for the release!! Harvest Moon MFoMT was my childhood lol so definitely looking forward to this new game omggg


----------



## unravel

When they will release the game?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ITookYourWaffles said:


> When they will release the game?



6 days from today.


----------



## trea

Does anyone have their farm name picked out yet? I am curious what other people are coming up with.

6 characters is really limiting (I could think of so many more that are longer), but there are two that I have been possibly thinking of.. _Fleur_ or _Bateau_.


----------



## Libra

Seeing this made me quite excited, but there's no info nor confirmation that it will be compatible with the European 3DS. So, it's still a case of "wait and see" for those of us who are in Europe. ;_;


----------



## ShinyYoshi

trea said:


> Does anyone have their farm name picked out yet? I am curious what other people are coming up with.
> 
> 6 characters is really limiting (I could think of so many more that are longer), but there are two that I have been possibly thinking of.. _Fleur_ or _Bateau_.



6 characters???? Is that a joke? Sheesh, why do they keep shortening the character limit?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

trea said:


> Does anyone have their farm name picked out yet? I am curious what other people are coming up with.
> 
> 6 characters is really limiting (I could think of so many more that are longer), but there are two that I have been possibly thinking of.. _Fleur_ or _Bateau_.



Lol 6? That leaves little room for creativity.


----------



## LyraVale

DarkDesertFox said:


> Lol 6? That leaves little room for creativity.



I guess you could get creative with symbols...even though the options there aren't that great either


----------



## Lolipup

LuckyCalico said:


> Oh, so you're learning to be a nurse? That's awesome.^^ Really nice name. Have you gotten the cow yet?
> And nope, not yet. The past couple days have been way too busy for me to get the wii set up and have time to relax.XD I might try to get around to it tonight. I have no idea what to name anything though haha. A squirrel would be interesting. I was thinking about the rabbit and maybe trying for the weasel this time around.
> 
> The levels in older games' mines was fun. That's what I usually did in the game on rainy days when I had extra time from not having to water the crops. It would be great if they did bring it back. I always find myself focusing more on foraging/mining and taking care of the animals more than I usually like farming.



Ah! quite sorry for late reply, I didn't see this! ;w;

Though yes~ slightly... I just want to know medical in case anything happens really, I'm still really uncertain about my career path in life, but I wouldn't mind using my knowledge to be a nurse or doctor. ^^

I MISSED THE COW;; I totally forgot about it when I started my new game and missed out because I bought a cow...;; I feel so bad right now, I wanted the black or brown cow and like now I need to mate my cow to do it..

I ended up naming my cow 'Ghoul' though, but I plan on naming my cow something different after I breed for a different one pff </3 
I also have a sheep named Tsumiki~ ah, on the other hand did you ever get around to starting a file?? Ah, however I got the squirrel! I named it Poppy in honour of my favorite ACNL squirrel ^^ and I'm romancing Chase right now because I started to nice he acts creepily like my Fianc?.. so it works out~ ^^ I just hope I won't waver when Gill gets unlocked into my town, because he has a sort of charm about him~

THE MINING IS AMAZING IN ANIMAL PARADE, oh my gosh I forgot just how much I loved the mining system in this game, and I pray that for Story of Seasons they try to implement or there is implemented something like this, it's really fun and honestly one of my favorite things about the game right, I love the farming and animals, but the mines are like the cherry on top because of how fun they can be~ ^^
Though yeah me too, focusing on the foraging and mining is hard not to do. </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



trea said:


> Does anyone have their farm name picked out yet? I am curious what other people are coming up with.
> 
> 6 characters is really limiting (I could think of so many more that are longer), but there are two that I have been possibly thinking of.. _Fleur_ or _Bateau_.


I think I'll use either Candle Farm, Stitch Farm, or maybe Milky Farm? D: though honestly I'm not a fan of only six characters for the name, eep! is that confirmed? because that sounds horrible... ;w;


----------



## Rizzy

Libra said:


> Seeing this made me quite excited, but there's no info nor confirmation that it will be compatible with the European 3DS. So, it's still a case of "wait and see" for those of us who are in Europe. ;_;



I know what you feel. Game distribution in Europe sucks so much. We haven't got The Lost Valley yet. ;-; The official release date for Story of Seasons isn't even revealed. Instead of waiting FOR THIS FREAKING LONG, I would rather buy myself a new 3DS, a Japanese one perhaps (then I could play Korean games, same with the Japanese ones, it'd help me with improving my Japanese *_*). Or maybe they'll decide not to release it at all or freaking fail like they did with Rune Factory 4 (yes, now it's available but not physically and damn, how long have we waited ._.).
Welp.. Let's stay tuned and hope for the best. We have A New Beginning for now. XD


----------



## Vinathi

yeahhh i'm so excited although i won't be able to get it until after summer </3
wasting money in japan > games oops
i hope you guys enjoy it though!! can't wait to read reviews :')


----------



## Lolipup

Ah! IT'S SUPPOSED TO COME OUT TOMORROW, I'm really hoping they don't change the date, oh my goodness I'm excited!! <3


----------



## Holla

Just saw this this! So exciting to finally see it listed on the eshop. Now I just need to wait for it to release on the 31st! ^.^ 





I'll have to add a dollar or so to my account as the game is $44.99 and tax where I live is 13% so It'll be $50 when its all said and done, but not a big deal for a great game. I've already heard someone who got their hands on a copy early say they like it better than A New Beginning! 

Extra note: I also love the home screen icon it's super cute with the angora bunny!


----------



## Beardo

It'll only cost me $35 or something since I pre-ordered and paid like $5 already


----------



## Lolipup

oh my gosh I'm so excited!~ 

_(silly me ;w; I forgot it was the 31st it comes out DX *dies*)_ but seriously I am so excited~ I'm not sure what the final price for me will be, I payed a little bit for the pre-order already, but I can't remember exactly how much since that was awhile ago. ;w;


----------



## Xita

Can't wait for it to go up on the eShop


----------



## JoJoCan

I'm going to buy it!!~~ Does anyone know if it's going to be online multiplayer?~~


----------



## samsquared

playing anb to further the hype


----------



## LyraVale

I'm probably going to end up getting it eventually, just not right away. 

I can't wait to hear what you guys think of it though, after all of our hyping! 

Hope it's as fun as we've been imagining. ^_^


----------



## Holla

LyraVale said:


> I'm probably going to end up getting it eventually, just not right away.
> 
> I can't wait to hear what you guys think of it though, after all of our hyping!
> 
> Hope it's as fun as we've been imagining. ^_^



I've already heard from someone who got their hands on it early and they've said that they definitely like it better than A New Beginning. So I think it's a good sign as ANB was pretty good for the most part and the issues in it are supposed to be fixed in SOS.


----------



## LyraVale

Holla said:


> I've already heard from someone who got their hands on it early and they've said that they definitely like it better than A New Beginning. So I think it's a good sign as ANB was pretty good for the most part and the issues in it are supposed to be fixed in SOS.



This is exactly what I'm hoping to discover as well...so I'm going to give it a chance. It's a good series anyway, no matter what. :3


----------



## Hypno KK

Libra said:


> Seeing this made me quite excited, but there's no info nor confirmation that it will be compatible with the European 3DS. So, it's still a case of "wait and see" for those of us who are in Europe. ;_;



I know how you feel.  

I'm thinking that if I don't know how long I'll have to wait for it, I should play another HM game since I haven't played any of the more recent titles, but I don't want to end up getting another one only for SOS to come out earlier than we'd expect.


----------



## Jaebeommie

I'm getting it tonight at 9PM my timezone. Whoo~


----------



## Lady Timpani

So apparently XSEED (presumably, unless Marvelous themselves did this lol) made this the startup message. It's kinda cute and all but also kind of weird to be constantly reminded when starting the game.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Lady Timpani said:


> So apparently XSEED (presumably, unless Marvelous themselves did this lol) made this the startup message. It's kinda cute and all but also kind of weird to be constantly reminded when starting the game.



If you die in this game like in A Wonderful Life at the end I'm not getting it. That was the worst thing.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

omfg i've been so behind on HM news. I literally JUST discovered that this game comes out tomorrow. o:


----------



## LyraVale

Lady Timpani said:


> So apparently XSEED (presumably, unless Marvelous themselves did this lol) made this the startup message. It's kinda cute and all but also kind of weird to be constantly reminded when starting the game.



I actually think that's pretty awesome that they say that. 

I remember being hesitant to try Harvest Moon at first, because I heard it was about farming and you have cows and chicken, etc...I realize it's a ridiculous worry now, after playing it, but honestly I wasn't sure how much reality was involved in the game...I mean it's not stuff you want to think about when you're playing a video game.

I finally looked at a trailer, and realized it's really light-hearted and teaches you how to care for the animals on your farm, so you actually end up feeling affection for them. 

lol, I don't even know what I'd been worried about...that they'd make you take care of a cow for weeks, and then slaughter it and make burgers?? I mean, that would be a horror game for many adults (like me), much less children.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

DarkDesertFox said:


> If you die in this game like in A Wonderful Life at the end I'm not getting it. That was the worst thing.



I hated that, and I agree. And I also hate how some games just end right after you get married.


----------



## eraev

I'm pretty excited for this.
I'm currently playing A New Beginning for 3DS, and I've played since the Gamecube versions of Harvest Moon.
I kind of wish it were going to be available on the eShop. So far, I haven't seen anything about that.


----------



## Lady Timpani

LyraVale said:


> I actually think that's pretty awesome that they say that.
> 
> I remember being hesitant to try Harvest Moon at first, because I heard it was about farming and you have cows and chicken, etc...I realize it's a ridiculous worry now, after playing it, but honestly I wasn't sure how much reality was involved in the game...I mean it's not stuff you want to think about when you're playing a video game.
> 
> I finally looked at a trailer, and realized it's really light-hearted and teaches you how to care for the animals on your farm, so you actually end up feeling affection for them.
> 
> lol, I don't even know what I'd been worried about...that they'd make you take care of a cow for weeks, and then slaughter it and make burgers?? I mean, that would be a horror game for many adults (like me), much less children.



Omg hahaha, that would be so awful! When you put it that way, it's pretty cool of them to do that. I guess I never thought of it that way because stuff like that never really occurred to me when I first picked up the games.


----------



## Holla

DarkDesertFox said:


> If you die in this game like in A Wonderful Life at the end I'm not getting it. That was the worst thing.



As far as I'm aware you don't... 



Spoiler: Spoiler Alert! Click at Your Own Risk!



Someone else in the game does though...


 I have seen a good chunk of a Let's play of SOS and I know why they have that message and it's not because you die in the end.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Oh, the game is coming out tommorow!! Due to my addiction to ACNL, I almost forgot. 


I have enough eshop money for it, but I'm still debating on whether I'm going to get it or not. I'm going to wait on the reviews, and when I get bored a bit of ACNL lol.


----------



## Holla

I think I've heard it's probably going to be a 12PM Noon release (on the eshop)? Has anyone else heard this too?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Holla said:


> I think I've heard it's probably going to be a 12PM Noon release (on the eshop)? Has anyone else heard this too?



I'm not sure. All I know is when I do get the game, I'm going to get the digital copy haha ^_^


----------



## Lady Timpani

Yeah, I think I'm gonna wait to see the reviews before I make a decision on whether I want it or not (that and I only have $17 to my name lol). I think it'll probably be worth the money, but after playing some of the newer DS titles/ seeing what others thought of them, it seems better to wait.


----------



## Xita

Holla said:


> I think I've heard it's probably going to be a 12PM Noon release (on the eshop)? Has anyone else heard this too?



12 noon est. 

It won't be up at midnight est since it's not a first-party game.


----------



## Holla

Xita said:


> 12 noon est.
> 
> It won't be up at midnight est since it's not a first-party game.



Thought so. Thanks for confirming. It's unfortunate as tomorrow was going to be my day off but now it'll be my longest day at work this week. Oh well something to look forward too when I get home at least! ^.^

- - - Post Merge - - -

There I updated my Avatar to celebrate the soon release of this game. ^.^ I just love Menou's (or Agate in our English version) design, she so is so cute! Might marry her if I ever make a boy file.


----------



## Jaebeommie

AWW BOOOO I was so excited


----------



## Missymay2014

Must... Not... Explode *starts shaking* This game has been the only thing on my mind all day. Been checking back to see if it's released yet  Alas, looks like it won't be until tomorrow. Guess I'll go to bed.

I am seriously addicted to these games.  Last one didn't help the shakiness much. I had a feeling about it though.

I forsee me likely skipping psychology tomorrow in order to play this.


----------



## Xita

We're finally here! Only a few more hours to wait


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Yea, it's bot on the eshop yet. Can't wait!! I'm probably just gonna buy it on launch but we will see :3


----------



## Missymay2014

Uuuugh. I stayed up all night. 

I'm an addict. 5:45 and it's not up yetttt


----------



## Kissyme100

I can't grab it today!  I have to work tonight right after school.


----------



## Missymay2014

*starts panicking* It's still not up D: What if it's never up?! WHAT IF IT GOT PUSHED BACK AGAIN?! *Starts shaking*


----------



## Xita

You can start panicking if it's not up at noon est.


----------



## Missymay2014

But that's so far awayyyy


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I think I'm going to get it from the eShop as well. My friend said if I set my state to Alaska there will be no sales tax. I'm going to try it.


----------



## Jaebeommie

DarkDesertFox said:


> I think I'm going to get it from the eShop as well. My friend said if I set my state to Alaska there will be no sales tax. I'm going to try it.



Are there states that tax eShop games?


----------



## Missymay2014

Is it 12 est yet?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Jaebeommie said:


> Are there states that tax eShop games?



I live in Ohio and when I bought MH4U it taxed me like $3. The only reason I noticed was because I had $4 extra left on my eShop, but after buying MH4U I only had $1 left.


----------



## meggiewes

So, the game comes out today? I am looking forward to what you guys think of it. Compared to Cute, I just couldn't get into ANB because it felt so slow! I am really hoping this one is better.


----------



## unravel

I bought story of seasons and havent played it yet cuz I'mma finish dual destinies and majora's mask first anyway is there multiplayer shiz (trade and crap)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I bought story of seasons and havent played it yet cuz I'mma finish dual destinies and majora's mask first anyway is there multiplayer shiz (trade and crap)



I think you can do some trading with crops and goods online, but that's about it. For local multiplayer you are able to visit other people's farms.


----------



## Missymay2014

Haven't played yet but I heard there is multiplayer and it is similar the trading in ANB


----------



## Missymay2014

IT'S 12 IT'S NOT UP YET D: D: D: D: D: D: D: *Ragequit*


----------



## Xita

DOWNLOADING NOW


----------



## Missymay2014

YES! IT'S FINALLY HERE!!!


----------



## Jaebeommie

I wonder if I ask for one of the rabbit plushies from Game Stop if they'll give one too me haha. Anyways I'm downloading it right now!


----------



## Lolipup

oh my gosh I am so excited!~ <3 just waiting for another hour when gamestop opens where I live, I pre-ordered so I have to wait unlike everyone else that is getting the Eshop version ;w; pff, I feel so unlucky! though at least I get a bunny plushie. <3


----------



## Xita

All done downloading!

Time to dive in~!

Good luck everyone.


----------



## isebrilia

can't wait to hear all the reviews!
i'm looking to get a digital copy later today or sometime this week c:


----------



## Lady Timpani

What do you guys think of it so far?

I've been reading some reviews, and it looks like the average score is a seven out of ten. Not bad, really. The most common complaint I've seen is the stamina system, which I found a little weird since it's been around at least since FoMT/ MFoMT. The only issue I can see is if it's more restrictive than it has been in the past, but that doesn't seem to be the case, from what I've heard. 

The only other thing that bothers them is something to do with the frame rate getting really slow in some areas, but that's about it, really. I'm still gonna sit on buying it for awhile, but it looks like a promising game so far.


----------



## Xita

I just finished the tutorial, so none of this is clear-cut but very quick initial impressions:

+ Characters seem fun
+ Dialogue is great
+ Farming is pretty streamlined (this is going to be controversial. It takes like a couple a buttons to harvest 9 crops compared to previous ones where you had to do it one by one. )


- Character customization is pretty limited at the start (lol at the one choice for darker-skinned people), no hairstyle change
- While not as long as ANB, tutorial is still looooong. I really don't know why a "skip" option isn't present, I've been playing HM for more than a decade now I know how it works.
- This can kinda go in with the previous con, but the dialogue can get pretty long-winded too.

From what I've heard the first con get's fixed soon with a house upgrade though.


----------



## Jaebeommie

For anyone in the United States who bought the eShop version and would like one of the Angora rabbit plushies, you can go to GameStop and ask if they have any extras. That's what I did and the guy who was working at the time gave one to me. ^^


----------



## meriwether

i won't be home for another couple hours as i had a tennis match, but as soon as i get back i'm going to go to gamestop. so excited !!!!! ahhhh! i hope everyone is liking it so far!


----------



## EmmaFrost

I got the last copy my EB Games had, because I didn't preorder. I'm lucky o_o


----------



## Beardo

Ugh I don't get mine until Friday since I don't want to take a bunch of money out of my bank account

Though, I bought a Max shirt, so it can wait. I'm really excited!


----------



## Xita

A few other things I noticed:

+ Everything just seems a lot faster than previous HM games, from the way you walk to getting crops to pulling up menus. It's nice. 

- Not a fan of how you can't sell things everyday. You have to sell your stuff to traders instead, and they only come a few days a week. It seems like they set it up so that more people will come later that you can sell your stuff too on more days, but darnit I want to make some money _now_. It brings me back to Grand Bazaar, except less strict.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

How's everyone enjoying the game?


I'm going to buy it maybe tommorow, depends what games are in the nintendo direct xP


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I'm a little worried since I use my 3DS clock to alter time a lot for Animal Crossing. Will that effect Story of Seasons or no?


----------



## Xita

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm a little worried since I use my 3DS clock to alter time a lot for Animal Crossing. Will that effect Story of Seasons or no?



SoS uses its own clock. It is not real-time.


----------



## Lady Timpani

DarkDesertFox said:


> I'm a little worried since I use my 3DS clock to alter time a lot for Animal Crossing. Will that effect Story of Seasons or no?



I'm gonna go ahead and say no, since Harvest Moon games traditionally haven't been connected to the real world clock the way Animal Crossing games are. I don't see why they'd seitch it up with SoS; HM games just aren't meant to pass in real time.


----------



## Meliodas

I just got Story of Seasons. It's so cute. Fritz is great. This is my first Harvest Moon game, so does anyone have any tips for me? I really wanna put effort into playing this game.


----------



## jamesmikehj

gather wild crops after you take care of you farm and save a decent number of them if it anything like new beginning youll need them oh and once you get crop seed maker use frulizer to raise quilty then keep doing that till 5 stars (have a greenhouse will let you do this year round you make alot just getting a few crops to 5 star then it just plant and water but that based of on beginiings game so some push and pulls to this maybe needed


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Xita said:


> SoS uses its own clock. It is not real-time.



Phew, that's a relief. I would have been screwed.


----------



## LyraVale

Meliodas said:


> I just got Story of Seasons. It's so cute. Fritz is great. This is my first Harvest Moon game, so does anyone have any tips for me? I really wanna put effort into playing this game.



My biggest advice would be to hoard everything you can. It's kinda tough when you need the money, especially at first, but seriously you never know when you're going to need something you sold later on. Crops you grow on your own, and anything you see A LOT of while you're gathering are safe bets to sell though. Although, if it's like A New Beginning, if you make recipes with the crops, they sell for much more, so maybe hold out until you have recipes.


----------



## Lolipup

Oh my goodness, I legitimately JUST got the game... I'm a little late to the party, but I got the bunny plush! It's actually just the size of a keychain and I was a little disappointed.. but it's still cute so I love it anyway. ;w;

On the other hand, I will be posting my thoughts on the game tomorrow when I get the chance to play, a little too tired tonight as it's about 11 pm where I live. </3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Meliodas said:


> I just got Story of Seasons. It's so cute. Fritz is great. This is my first Harvest Moon game, so does anyone have any tips for me? I really wanna put effort into playing this game.


 Oh hey! I think tips would be that crops usually give a good amount of money, it's not that much of a good tip but.. normally at the beginning of the game, crops can save you from being bankrupt, also I would invest in a chicken before a cow or anything big. ^^ 

Also if you ever get confused, don't feel shy to use a guide online! they help quite a bit, though I haven't tried the game yet personally, so I can't give too many tips right now, I'll give you better ones tomorrow if you like, as for now these are just my odd recommendations. <3


----------



## Missymay2014

Yup, horde stuff. Nothing worse than waking up on the first of winter to find out what you need is only available in fall...


----------



## Lolipup

Ah okay, just starting out, I love the customization at the beginning and from the looks of it we will be able to unlock more customization features later on! ^^

On the other hand, I agree with Xita that the introduction is very dragged on.. I feel like the characters are talking a little too much, too. but I'm sure after the tutorial that will get a lot better, but right now it just feels quite tedious to get through.

I also don't really like how Eda's eyebrows wriggle suggestively like that, it's a little disturbing. ;w;
Although I must say, I'm more disturbed by Giorgio's entrance.. the fact that roses appear when he comes onto the screen, and I would like to mention he has a rather defined Yaoi chin.


----------



## Eldin

Just got my copy. I just walked in the door and shortly after a guy came to the door with the package, so good timing. Honestly I'm surprised I got it the day after release, I'm really impressed with EB Games. And the bunny plush too, so yeah A+

I'll probably start the game tonight. I'm excited because I just did the system transfer to my new 3DS XL, so I'll get to play it on the nice big screen. c:


----------



## jamesmikehj

ya the beginning drags abit but with so much added seem needed for beginners


----------



## Lolipup

jamesmikehj said:


> ya the beginning drags abit but with so much added seem needed for beginners


 Ah that does make sense, yet at the same time I just wish It was only a taaaaad bit shorter. xwx;;

Btw, nice Squalo icon <3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

You guys weren't kidding when you said the tutorial was long. I've been doing it for an hour so far lol.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Has anyone used the multiplayer? 
How is it, what do you do?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Dasbreenee said:


> Has anyone used the multiplayer?
> How is it, what do you do?



Exactly, that's what I wanna know.


Anyways, hows the game? If I love ACNL and Fantasy Life, I would enjoy this, right?


----------



## Holla

I agree with you guys the tutorial is very long but you gotta admit it's a big improvement upon A New Beginning's season/month long tutorial that was even worse! The tutorials are needed though for new players, but it'd be nice if they'd add a tutorial free mode or at least the option to skip them.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Any tips for finding twigs to make small lumber? I seriously have looked all over and am only 2 away from upgrading my house. I don't want to have to keep fast forwarding days to find them.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Going to be purchasing the game when I'm done with my ACNL April fools day stuff.


----------



## LyraVale

I feel like the tutorial problem is something I see come up with most games. It's just a necessary evil.

Anyway, lurking to hear all your other opinions.


----------



## Amissapanda

LyraVale said:


> I feel like the tutorial problem is something I see come up with most games. It's just a necessary evil.
> 
> Anyway, lurking to hear all your other opinions.



Lurking for the same! I'm not going to jump into buying this game, but I'm keeping an eye out for opinions this week.


----------



## Holla

LyraVale said:


> I feel like the tutorial problem is something I see come up with most games. It's just a necessary evil.
> 
> Anyway, lurking to hear all your other opinions.



I'm on about day 11 so far (a few days past the tutorial stuff and I really like it.) I find it cute that you basically start with a little run down shack after the preliminary tutorials and you slowly work your way on upgrading it. It's also nice that after your first upgrade you get a closet which allows you change your entire appearance as often as you want for free. The only thing it looks like you have to unlock is more clothes and hats, but hair styles and colours are plentiful. The characters are also all very cute and interesting. I still have to meet Nadi and Agate (they unlock later I believe). I keep getting lost on the map so much as it's more complicated than the one in ANB but that one was simple and boring anyways. I'm able to right myself in a couple minutes so I don't stay lost for long. I also like that you can customize your farm AND the inside of your house (like move things around). And the town comes as it so no annoying issue of trying to make all the buildings fit. Overall I really like this game so far! ^.^


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Mines downloading right now. The turtriol will be helpful hopefully, as I havnt played Harvest Moon in YEARS.


----------



## Holla

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Mines downloading right now. The turtriol will be helpful hopefully, as I havnt played Harvest Moon in YEARS.



Yeah you should be fine they go over pretty much everything even "press A to use an equipped item" lol that's almost a given in nearly every game. But yeah the tutorials will more than enough help you get into the swing of things.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Wait, you customize the town too? I know that was a feature introduced in ANB, but since I didn't play that one, idk how I feel about that. :/ In HMDS I'd always wind up regretting my barn and coop placements, and I don't want that to happen with the entire town lol.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Got it. :3. I'm really liking it so far. Only on day 3 cause I have to go to bed.


----------



## Holla

Lady Timpani said:


> Wait, you customize the town too? I know that was a feature introduced in ANB, but since I didn't play that one, idk how I feel about that. :/ In HMDS I'd always wind up regretting my barn and coop placements, and I don't want that to happen with the entire town lol.



No no I was pointing out the fact that unlike ANB SOS already has a set town that you do not change or edit. You do get to edit your farm and the inside of your house though.


----------



## LyraVale

Holla said:


> No no I was pointing out the fact that unlike ANB SOS already has a set town that you do not change or edit. You do get to edit your farm and the inside of your house though.



That's good, because trying to figure out how to fit buildings together is the pits. Although on the farm it's good to be able to control where you put things like the barn and coop...especially to mainstream your daily chores. 

Since you seem familiar with ANB, is there anything new so far? I'm hesitating because I feel like it might just be so similar to ANB that it wouldn't be worth getting...


----------



## Lady Timpani

Holla said:


> No no I was pointing out the fact that unlike ANB SOS already has a set town that you do not change or edit. You do get to edit your farm and the inside of your house though.



Oh good lol. Customization is nice, but sometimes there's just too much of it.


----------



## Dasbreenee

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Exactly, that's what I wanna know.
> 
> 
> Anyways, hows the game? If I love ACNL and Fantasy Life, I would enjoy this, right?


I actually just got done telling a friend I thought it had a Fantasy Life feel to it. Haha.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

What do you guys think of the game so far? I really want it, but am a little hesitant to get it.


----------



## Amissapanda

ElysiaCrossing said:


> What do you guys think of the game so far? I really want it, but am a little hesitant to get it.



I'm in the same boat. I don't know if I should go by what I've seen in the LP of the Japanese version already or not (which did not impress me), so I'm waiting to hear what the hype features are about this game before I potentially take the plunge or ask the fam for it for my birthday next week.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Amissapanda said:


> I'm in the same boat. I don't know if I should go by what I've seen in the LP of the Japanese version already or not (which did not impress me), so I'm waiting to hear what the hype features are about this game before I potentially take the plunge or ask the fam for it for my birthday next week.



I got bored of the japanese lets play pretty fast. I think the video was too long and nothing exciting was happening so it didn't grab my attention. 

I'm just wondering if it's a good game or if i should stay away from it like I did with lost valley (i think that's what it's called?)


----------



## Missymay2014

*Blinks* huh?
Yeah i'm 30 hours in already. I have literally done nothing but play eat and sleep.

It's MUCH better than lost valley and I like it more than new beginning because you can fast travel with the horse XD and I'm lazy so I got that working out for me. I like that you can actually do stuff in the safari while your animals are chilling out too. Only thing that sucked was I had a field and I was growing soybeans, about two days from it becoming mature (after a month) and that biotch in the pink dress wins the conquest and DESTROYS MY PLANTS.



- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh god. Oh god. Oh god.

Just made it to winter.
I don't wanna play no more.
*Bursts into tears*


----------



## LyraVale

Missymay2014 said:


> *Blinks* huh?
> Yeah i'm 30 hours in already. I have literally done nothing but play eat and sleep.
> 
> It's MUCH better than lost valley and I like it more than new beginning because you can fast travel with the horse XD and I'm lazy so I got that working out for me. I like that you can actually do stuff in the safari while your animals are chilling out too. Only thing that sucked was I had a field and I was growing soybeans, about two days from it becoming mature (after a month) and that biotch in the pink dress wins the conquest and DESTROYS MY PLANTS.
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh god. Oh god. Oh god.
> 
> Just made it to winter.
> I don't wanna play no more.
> *Bursts into tears*



Aww, wait, _what_ happened to your field? ;_; sorry anyway, it sounds pretty rotten so I feel for you.

And why don't you want to play winter? Is it ugly? Or is there something annoying?

Haha, it's kind of sad, I'm trying to live vicariously through you guys...dang, I think I'm gonna just get the game already. XD


----------



## Missymay2014

LyraVale said:


> Aww, wait, _what_ happened to your field? ;_; sorry anyway, it sounds pretty rotten so I feel for you.
> 
> And why don't you want to play winter? Is it ugly? Or is there something annoying?
> 
> Haha, it's kind of sad, I'm trying to live vicariously through you guys...dang, I think I'm gonna just get the game already. XD



Things... Happened... 

I don't want to talk about it.

Don't get attached to people and you'll be fine.


----------



## Holla

Missymay2014 said:


> Things... Happened...
> 
> I don't want to talk about it.
> 
> Don't get attached to people and you'll be fine.



Unfortunately I know what you're talking about. I saw too much of the Japanese let's play. I myself am not far enough in the story yet. It didn't stop me fr getting the game though.


----------



## Missymay2014

I lied apparently i'm only 17 hours in.


----------



## Jake..

Is it worth it?


----------



## StarryACNL

I don't think it has been released in the Uk, but I really want to play it!


----------



## trea

I really love this game! The beginning tutorial was good for me because I've never played Harvest Moon games, but I can see how others find it slow. I just got to Fall and things are slowly unlocking for me, there's more & more to do (although I didn't choose seedling and I am always running out of stamina!). 



Spoiler



Just met Witchie. She's so cute.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

How are people getting so far into the game already? I just bought the game today and I just finished the tutorial now.. (then again I had to work until 10 my time so. ) 

I'm really liking it so far though. The bachelors are reallly attractive and I'm having a hard time deciding who I wanna marry. haha.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Amissapanda said:


> I'm in the same boat. I don't know if I should go by what I've seen in the LP of the Japanese version already or not (which did not impress me), so I'm waiting to hear what the hype features are about this game before I potentially take the plunge or ask the fam for it for my birthday next week.



Hrmm I got it a day ago and although I restarted on seedling for less stamina loss rip lol, I can say my experience thus far is that there is a good deal to unlock and I admit to enjoying the challenge of earning for customization (glad there aren't town building blueprints haha) I also LOVE the bachelors in particular Klaus/Raeger such sweethearts; overall not much played yet but from my view I would say it was well worth it : ) Though if you're hesitant too it could be good to get others input and maybe get it down the line. I can also let you know my overall thoughts when I get further in, but I love it so far<3 Though everyone is bound to have different thoughts and opinions xD


----------



## Lock

So... Reager exists. I bring him coffee so he will marry me. 

But he keeps telling me to stay out of his kitchen and talk to him at the counter during store hours.  T -T


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Ok, I just bought my farm. What do I do now? :0


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lockfancy said:


> So... Reager exists. I bring him coffee so he will marry me.
> 
> But he keeps telling me to stay out of his kitchen and talk to him at the counter during store hours.  T -T



Sadly he does that for me too >: His dialogue when in the store isn't terribly varied save for one time haha. Kinda sad Dx

And for the life of me cannot decide between Klaus/Raeger ugh they are both such dashing gentleman<3


----------



## Lolipup

Lockfancy said:


> So... Reager exists. I bring him coffee so he will marry me.
> 
> But he keeps telling me to stay out of his kitchen and talk to him at the counter during store hours.  T -T





Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sadly he does that for me too >: His dialogue when in the store isn't terribly varied save for one time haha. Kinda sad Dx
> 
> And for the life of me cannot decide between Klaus/Raeger ugh they are both such dashing gentleman<3


 I understand that too, He also keeps telling me very politely to leave his kitchen, and I feel a little defeated when he does.. D:

Right now I'm trying to decide between Raeger/Nadi xwx;; I haven't unlocked Nadi yet so like I can't tell if I still want to marry him as originally planned. ;w; like he's amazing and his design is great ! but I want to see his personality in game before I make my decision. <3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ok, I just bought my farm. What do I do now? :0



What do I do xD. I'm very confused.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Ok, I just bought my farm. What do I do now? :0



Isn't that the question of the day? I really suck at this game. I don't know what I'm doing lol. I've fainted 3 times already from throwing seeds and I don't entirely know how the shipping system works. I'm going to have to look up a guide.


----------



## Lolipup

DarkDesertFox said:


> Isn't that the question of the day? I really suck at this game. I don't know what I'm doing lol. I've fainted 3 times already from throwing seeds and I don't entirely know how the shipping system works. I'm going to have to look up a guide.


 Oh um! I actually sent Rosie a pm with this information, but since a lot of people seem to be getting stuck, I'll post here too! ^^

if anyone is having troubles, I recommend Fogu! <3 
it's a website made just for harvest moon games, it has guides and instructions for most things, they don't have the complete walkthrough on Story of Seasons yet, but I'm sure they will have one up soon! so I recommend marking the site on your favorites and to keep checking, plus they have most of the basic things you need to know already on there. ^^


----------



## Amissapanda

Lolipup said:


> Oh um! I actually sent Rosie a pm with this information, but since a lot of people seem to be getting stuck, I'll post here too! ^^
> 
> if anyone is having troubles, I recommend Fogu! <3
> it's a website made just for harvest moon games, it has guides and instructions for most things, they don't have the complete walkthrough on Story of Seasons yet, but I'm sure they will have one up soon! so I recommend marking the site on your favorites and to keep checking, plus they have most of the basic things you need to know already on there. ^^



Seconding that Fogu is FANTASTIC. Not even just as a good source for Story of Seasons, but _any_ Harvest Moon game. I know when I got frustrated a few times in A New Beginning, Fogu's site helped a lot. Same for with Animal Parade, and other titles. Their information is great, well-organized, and easy to navigate. As was said, I'm pretty sure they're working on the full details for Story of Seasons as soon as they can.


----------



## Eldin

DarkDesertFox said:


> Isn't that the question of the day? I really suck at this game. I don't know what I'm doing lol. I've fainted 3 times already from throwing seeds and I don't entirely know how the shipping system works. I'm going to have to look up a guide.



To avoid passing out, I usually save when I get low on stamina so I can reload if I overdo it. Also, you can eat at Raegar's restaurant to regain stamina, which I'd advise anyways because later on in the game you will unlock recipes from him for eating there (I think to get them all you have to buy like 130 meals, so best to start early). Also, once you buy the blueprint/build your kitchen, you can use crops to make your own meals if you like. 

As for the shipping system, instead of a shipping bin this time around there are vendors. At the start you only have one, Silk Country, so unfortunately there will be spans of 3 days where you cannot sell anything. But later on once you unlock more (which you do by shipping lots of items) it will be easier because they will come on different days. 

I'm not sure how far you are, but Veronica should show you where the Trade Depot is during the tutorial. All you have to do is go there on days when a vendor is present (use your calendar to check, if there is a festival make sure to press Y to check if a vender is still coming, took me a while to realize they could come on festival days, haha), and talk to the vender. Choose the first option, "Ship", and you can sell things from your inventory. You can also sell from your storage at home, just click the button for "Change" at the bottom (I believe it's Y or X, can't remember) and pick where you want to ship from. 



And for everyone who is confused, don't worry, I've played most HM games and I was still left thinking, "What do I do now?" with this one. I think because the game has no real storyline it's a bit weird to start off. I went to bed early most nights because there seemed to be nothing left to do other than animals, crops, forage, repeat. But I'm at the end of Spring now and it's picking up a bit more. And a lot of things unlock in Summer and Fall, like more vendors, so it just takes a bit.

edit; Oh, and also seconding the fogu recommendation. That's the only other forum I'm really active on, even longer than I've been here. It's a great place to post questions, or just gather info from other's threads. The actual guide is still a work-in-progress, but more pages are being put up, and even now it has a lot of helpful info.


----------



## Missymay2014

Upgrading your tools really helps too. Iron is pretty easy to find swimming and at the safari, gets a little harder to find gold and stuff though.


----------



## Lolipup

Amissapanda said:


> Seconding that Fogu is FANTASTIC. Not even just as a good source for Story of Seasons, but _any_ Harvest Moon game. I know when I got frustrated a few times in A New Beginning, Fogu's site helped a lot. Same for with Animal Parade, and other titles. Their information is great, well-organized, and easy to navigate. As was said, I'm pretty sure they're working on the full details for Story of Seasons as soon as they can.


 Absolutely! <3 it's pretty much the best guide for any Harvest moon game, I know I've had to go to that site multiple times for help on Animal parade, and I find myself back there again for story of seasons, I just can't wait till they complete their information about the game! ^^ eep.

I really want to know what pets you can get, or if they are just dogs and cats. </3 and like, I am just so excited for whenever pets are unlocked! I wanted to look up pictures, but I couldn't find anything yet. xwx;; so I'm really antsy.


----------



## AkatsukiYoshi

I heard the game is similar to Harvest Moon, but is the game good? I had a Harvest Moon game on Gamecube and I was really bad at it. My character would live off the plants I see growing in the town, but that doesn't help much.


----------



## Eldin

AkatsukiYoshi said:


> I heard the game is similar to Harvest Moon, but is the game good? I had a Harvest Moon game on Gamecube and I was really bad at it. My character would live off the plants I see growing in the town, but that doesn't help much.



It _is_ Harvest Moon. It just has a different name because a different company is translating it and the name Harvest Moon belongs to the old company, Natsume. But that being said, the series has changed quite a bit compared to the Gamecube era, especially since this is a handheld game. 

I am enjoying it so far, but I'm a huge HM fan. If you didn't enjoy the game before, I would probably do some more research and maybe check out some walkthroughs first. If you don't want to see spoilers, you could always watch gameplay from Harvest Moon: A New Beginning, as it is quite similar to this game. c:


----------



## LyraVale

Eldin said:


> And for everyone who is confused, don't worry, I've played most HM games and I was still left thinking, "What do I do now?" with this one. I think because the game has no real storyline it's a bit weird to start off.



I asked myself that every day that I played A New Beginning. But yet I kept playing for a couple of months. XD It's weird, and addicting and fun. I can't explain why it's fun though. I think you either like it or you don't. It's not explainable. 

I'm sure SOS is the same. 

I also just remembered seeing that you can swim in SOS. That wasn't an option in ANB...so I'm kind of excited to find out about what that's about. Can you still fish with a rod too, or is it just a swim for items situation?


----------



## samsquared

Bought it and my whole issue is with Fritz. How come all of your loved gifts are like Year 2 or 3 level tools and gems wtf


----------



## Lock

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Sadly he does that for me too >: His dialogue when in the store isn't terribly varied save for one time haha. Kinda sad Dx
> 
> And for the life of me cannot decide between Klaus/Raeger ugh they are both such dashing gentleman<3





Lolipup said:


> I understand that too, He also keeps telling me very politely to leave his kitchen, and I feel a little defeated when he does.. D:
> 
> Right now I'm trying to decide between Raeger/Nadi xwx;; I haven't unlocked Nadi yet so like I can't tell if I still want to marry him as originally planned. ;w; like he's amazing and his design is great ! but I want to see his personality in game before I make my decision. <3



I'm definitely team Reager all the way (one man kinda girl I suppose lolz) I seem to pick the serious types first whenever I play otome games too. (Or which ever has that brown hair style; seems pretty consistent for me) if Reager wasn't around I think my other choice would be Fritz cause he seems like a happy go lucky kinda guy. 

Is there a reference for dating tips anywhere? At this point I just keep giving him coffee cause he didn't like milk and half heatedly accepted the turnip I gave him. 

I might seem really focused on the dating part of game but really everything about it is what I've been wanting to play forever. Lolz I love this game n - n


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lockfancy said:


> I'm definitely team Reager all the way (one man kinda girl I suppose lolz) I seem to pick the serious types first whenever I play otome games too. (Or which ever has that brown hair style; seems pretty consistent for me) if Reager wasn't around I think my other choice would be Fritz cause he seems like a happy go lucky kinda guy.
> 
> Is there a reference for dating tips anywhere? At this point I just keep giving him coffee cause he didn't like milk and half heatedly accepted the turnip I gave him.
> 
> I might seem really focused on the dating part of game but really everything about it is what I've been wanting to play forever. Lolz I love this game n - n



Ah for a guide this would suit you nicely has all the info you'd need:

http://fogu.com/sos1/villagers/marriage/raeger.php

it has helped me thus far and keep giving those coffee beans got his Purple Flower event with a little motivation haha, as for favorite bachelor it has to be Klaus ugh just did his Purple Flower Event and I am absolutely smitten lol he is the most sincere man ever and I usually like rude bachelors so it's a wonderful change xD Also ugh almost got stuck without the seed maker but found a trick for getting possible potato/turnip seeds in summer+ if anyone gets stuck with those turnip seeds this is useful:

http://fogu.com/sos1/basics/button-controls.php

And lol I absolutely love the dating part of HM so I feel you, Lock xD My joy of HM really : )

Ah but my second choice for my other file will definitely be either Raeger or Nadi oh geez gotta wait close to the end of the year blah wanna know what Nadi is like, love me arabian looking bachelors haha >:

Oh wow have to add, if you haven't yet seen a hurricane day "gone with the wind" explains it best quite funny but very annoying trying to get stuff done >_<

Oh my last warning nobody should have to forget the 5 turnip seeds before summer for the seed maker to compete for fields lol ugh I may have to keep B buttoning all these locations until the next year TT_TT

update- just got my first turnip seed from bouncing lol huzzah xD now for 4 more chance encounters : O


----------



## Cou

damnit i wish there were more infos about other villagers and their likes as well, i had to milk the internet for like an hour to figure out what to give eda /: im still confused about the whole rival thing but i need to unlock eda events asap...

and oh my god iron is so impossible to get for me >:[ i need two more for pitchfork bc my cow is literally living on its own sht.. i guess ill have to reset for diving


----------



## Lady Timpani

Cou said:


> damnit i wish there were more infos about other villagers and their likes as well, i had to milk the internet for like an hour to figure out what to give eda /: im still confused about the whole rival thing but i need to unlock eda events asap...



There are rival events in this game? That makes me so happy! I've gotten really tired of basically having a harem in the newer games lol.


----------



## Missymay2014

Cou said:


> damnit i wish there were more infos about other villagers and their likes as well, i had to milk the internet for like an hour to figure out what to give eda /: im still confused about the whole rival thing but i need to unlock eda events asap...
> 
> and oh my god iron is so impossible to get for me >:[ i need two more for pitchfork bc my cow is literally living on its own sht.. i guess ill have to reset for diving



Ehhh I wouldn't waste your time on Eda.


----------



## samsquared

Lady Timpani said:


> There are rival events in this game? That makes me so happy! I've gotten really tired of basically having a harem in the newer games lol.



There are not Rival events. ;^;


----------



## oath2order

LanceTheTurtle said:


> There are not Rival events. ;^;



This is why I've been avoiding the newer Harvest Moon games. They cut out old features that work in the game for new stuff :/


----------



## DarkDesertFox

How fast do you guys fast forward to the next day? I feel like I'm going by each day too slow. I'll collect a ton of bugs, dive in the water 6 times, water/pick my crops, then sleep.


----------



## Lady Timpani

LanceTheTurtle said:


> There are not Rival events. ;^;



Oh, that's kind of disappointing. :/ Not terribly surprising though since it hasn't been there for awhile. 



oath2order said:


> This is why I've been avoiding the newer Harvest Moon games. They cut out old features that work in the game for new stuff :/



Yeah, I agree. I really like the idea of going steady with your love interest and the dates and all that, but I hate that they took out rival events. That always made the older games feel more real.


----------



## Cou

Lady Timpani said:


> There are rival events in this game? That makes me so happy! I've gotten really tired of basically having a harem in the newer games lol.


ah not like bachelor/ette/s rivalry if that's what you're thinking, it's more about farm rivalry. tbh im enjoying it O: im usually just working on wooing whoever i like but this time im actually playing the game for its purpose lol



Missymay2014 said:


> Ehhh I wouldn't waste your time on Eda.


oh no O: i have to, this lady is amazing! also.. i got info/spoiled about her so i have to unlock her events asap.....  not sure if it affects the story/farm itself or just for event satisfaction but yeah ^^



Spoiler: extreme spoiler on eda about fall and later, don't read if you're not here yet please!!



apparently you can get her farm later on in the game but im not sure if you have to actually befriend and rival her before fall or you can just auto get it but im not risking anything so... idk D:

if someone could clear this out please???





DarkDesertFox said:


> How fast do you guys fast forward to the next day? I feel like I'm going by each day too slow. I'll collect a ton of bugs, dive in the water 6 times, water/pick my crops, then sleep.


uhh tbh there's nothing much for me to do so i sleep like by 6-7 pm lmao i just talk to villagers, catch butterflies for gifts, take care of farm and im basically done for the day. the time is kinda easier here but maybe bc i only have like one cow atm and my farm is small as hell -_-


----------



## samsquared

oath2order said:


> This is why I've been avoiding the newer Harvest Moon games. They cut out old features that work in the game for new stuff :/



I like the customisation. The collect-a-thon ANB provides is at least feasible, whereas other collection-oriented games (Pokemon) make it nigh impossible to complete your collection without cheating. I don't mind not having rivals, though I remember shipping certain characters hardcore in the old games because of their heart events. 
(being jealous of your rival sucks tho)
((i do like how your spouse seems to be so much happier with you than with her tho... >v>))


----------



## tokkio

can you guys make a review of the game? like, what are the pros and cons of it and all that? because I can only rarely buy games, so I need some feedback of it before I buy it huhu


----------



## Eldin

LyraVale said:


> I asked myself that every day that I played A New Beginning. But yet I kept playing for a couple of months. XD It's weird, and addicting and fun. I can't explain why it's fun though. I think you either like it or you don't. It's not explainable.
> 
> I'm sure SOS is the same.
> 
> I also just remembered seeing that you can swim in SOS. That wasn't an option in ANB...so I'm kind of excited to find out about what that's about. Can you still fish with a rod too, or is it just a swim for items situation?



Very much the same. There are a lot of little things that annoy me about the game (seed maker shed WHY the changes hngh), yet I'm still addicted to it and very much enjoy it. So I guess I am correct in the assumption that pretty much nothing can turn me off of an HM game. ;-;

And you can still fish with a rod. c: You don't get it until the end of Spring, but you can dive right from the start. 

Also, @Cou; 


Spoiler



I haven't heard anything about them being requirements, I'm almost certain you get Eda's farm automatically. I believe the events are just for the satisfaction of getting them all. I'm trying to get them all as well because she's so adorable. c:


----------



## EndlessElements

should i get this or Fantasy Life? i'm pretty conflicted


----------



## Cou

Eldin said:


> Also, @Cou;
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't heard anything about them being requirements, I'm almost certain you get Eda's farm automatically. I believe the events are just for the satisfaction of getting them all. I'm trying to get them all as well because she's so adorable. c:



thank you!! it's because everyone i see talking about it are all like worried "it's too late"



Spoiler



i love her and ill cry so much when winter 1 comes... this is probably the first time im more interested in a villager than bachelor/ette tbhhh and i got this game for the amazing bachelor/ettes but wow eda is too precious for the world oh my god. butterflies work for her right?? i wanna unlock her events ahhh



@endlesselements ooh tough choice but honestly id go with fantasy life first if youre not too tempted with marriage in story of seasons ^^


----------



## modomo

Harvest Moon games are always really fun! But the DS ones have been kind of disappointing post tale of two towns ;n;


----------



## Cou

tokkio said:


> can you guys make a review of the game? like, what are the pros and cons of it and all that? because I can only rarely buy games, so I need some feedback of it before I buy it huhu



also i suck at feedbacks but story of seasons is actually pretty good so far, easier with farming compare to other games and the 3x3 crop soil is amazing bc you can just water in one go and fertilize all in one ^^ the fertilizer here is also really cheap... And you can make them yourself later on. there's also full customization from the beginning // pretty early in the game! the only thing is that you have to go through the mountain before you can go to the town but i guess that's also good so you can hoard on your way to town :') you can also dive for extra items. the suck thing is there's no shipping bin but there is the trading depot which only comes like 2-3 days a week(?) (unless you unlock the other vendors later in the game) so you can't ship at any time  and there's not much info about other villagers online so you kind of have to guess what each of them likes and what not. it's pretty neat though, the rivalry between farmers keeps it interesting


----------



## EndlessElements

Cou said:


> @endlesselements ooh tough choice but honestly id go with fantasy life first if youre not too tempted with marriage in story of seasons ^^



it doesn't bother me either way, but thanks! plus Fantasy Life has multiplayer, correct? so my friend and i could play it together.


----------



## Cou

EndlessElements said:


> it doesn't bother me either way, but thanks! plus Fantasy Life has multiplayer, correct? so my friend and i could play it together.



yup! though fantasy life is like a long time game so you might not be able to play sos for a while if you really get into it haha, but i can't say sos isn't the same. you can play multiplayer but both of you have to either have the dlc or no dlc together ^^

have fun and if you get dlc maybe we can play sometime!!


----------



## EndlessElements

Cou said:


> yup! though fantasy life is like a long time game so you might not be able to play sos for a while if you really get into it haha, but i can't say sos isn't the same. you can play multiplayer but both of you have to either have the dlc or no dlc together ^^
> 
> have fun and if you get dlc maybe we can play sometime!!



oh that's really good; i don't have a lot of money atm so if i got it at least i'd be able to keep busy with it. ohh good to know, thanks for that info! 

sure, that'd be great. :3


----------



## Cou

modomo said:


> Harvest Moon games are always really fun! But the DS ones have been kind of disappointing post tale of two towns ;n;


O: i actually enjoyed tott and anb apart from the everyday and long ass cutscenes from anb esp the unnecessary herding scene but it was enjoyable building the town and such and reconnecting the two towns. idk about lost valley tho, but yeah i still have a wonderful life as a number one ^^ still too soon to say anything about sos but..... i feel like this one will really hit me



EndlessElements said:


> oh that's really good; i don't have a lot of money atm so if i got it at least i'd be able to keep busy with it. ohh good to know, thanks for that info!
> 
> sure, that'd be great. :3



np! yeah fl is worth it and will help you take your mind off other games while you play and save up :")


----------



## LyraVale

Eldin said:


> Very much the same. There are a lot of little things that annoy me about the game (seed maker shed WHY the changes hngh), yet I'm still addicted to it and very much enjoy it. So I guess I am correct in the assumption that pretty much nothing can turn me off of an HM game. ;-;
> 
> And you can still fish with a rod. c: You don't get it until the end of Spring, but you can dive right from the start.



Yes, I wish they'd ask fans for opinions when designing games. I mean I'm sure they do, but still...even with ACNL, we all have so many opinions about what we like and don't like. I always hear people saying, "I wish they'd kept such and such from WW" etc. Change the bad, keep the good. It's not that hard, Nintendo! (Or whoever the company is that makes the game XD )

Anyway, I'm starting to realize from these comments, and if I'm honest with myself, that the best thing about HM games is the marriage part. lol, let's all admit it. I mean I played ANB all the way until I was good and married to the boy I loved. And if FL hadn't come along I would have had his baby too...then done. lol 

BTW, I think I might flirt with them all to see a few events, but in the end it's between Klaus and Raeger. 

Hehe, first I have to get the game though. XD


----------



## Beardo

I just got home, so I'll be starting the game in a few minutes! So excited


----------



## Lock

@Kairi: I'm so glad I asked when I did cause a day or two after (in game) Raeger had his white flower event. And if you didn't send me that link I would've picked the wrong one lolz! Yer a lifesaver. That site is so helpful in everything else too. 

I feel like after I marry Raeger that I might start up another save file and try for Fritz. I  haven't had much of a chance to play SoS so I'm just now at Summer lolz I'm starting up with my kitchen project soon so I'm excited. 

There's so much to do XD


----------



## Beardo

I'm having a hard time choosing whether to play as a boy or a girl... 

I want to play as a girl, because I am one, and I think they're more fun to play as, but I've grown to love Licorice (bachlorette) so much...
ugh


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lockfancy said:


> @Kairi: I'm so glad I asked when I did cause a day or two after (in game) Raeger had his white flower event. And if you didn't send me that link I would've picked the wrong one lolz! Yer a lifesaver. That site is so helpful in everything else too.
> 
> I feel like after I marry Raeger that I might start up another save file and try for Fritz. I  haven't had much of a chance to play SoS so I'm just now at Summer lolz I'm starting up with my kitchen project soon so I'm excited.
> 
> There's so much to do XD



Yay, glad that worked out for you ; ) I don't dare go into an event without the correct option lol, scares me TT_TT And absolutely glad I could help; I never play HM without fogu haha, so dependent on it : )

I plan on saving two files before my first marriage always hated starting a new file for some reason haha, but I guess everyone does it differently xD And I agree, between my B button bouncing which I hope to stop soon lol and diving/animals/farming so much more to come very exciting with all the stuff to do!



> I'm having a hard time choosing whether to play as a boy or a girl...
> 
> I want to play as a girl, because I am one, and I think they're more fun to play as, but I've grown to love Licorice (bachlorette) so much...
> ugh



Haha it kind of makes me want to play as a boy, even though I ALWAYS play a girl due to Lillie and Agate hehe, they both seem so adorable and possibly if I was a man they'd me my type 8'D I do notice some do one boy/girl file so there's always that option : )


----------



## Beardo

2 things I want in the next game:

Same sex marriage

Michelle


----------



## tokkio

Beardo said:


> I'm having a hard time choosing whether to play as a boy or a girl...
> 
> I want to play as a girl, because I am one, and I think they're more fun to play as, but I've grown to love Licorice (bachlorette) so much...
> ugh



I haven't actually bought it yet, but sameee Licorice and Lillie are so cute ugh and honestly the only bachelors that I'm into (well.. so far..) is Nadi hahah but I guess that'll change


----------



## Lady Timpani

Got the game today and decided to play as a girl, even though I like more of the bachelorettes than I like the bachelors haha. Playing as a guy just feels weird to me when I have the option of playing as a girl. And I like Klaus (and kinda Fritz) so far, so I guess it's all good. 

But yeah, I like it so far! I actually kinda liked the tutorial because it forced me to get out and socialize instead of hanging around my farm the entire first week the way I normally do. I do wish there was an option for veterans to skip it, though.


----------



## samsquared

Why did they rename Reina as Licorice, btw? 
It seems somewhat unnecessary...

++ I did not expect to like Fritz as much as I do... ;;;


----------



## Lady Timpani

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Why did they rename Reina as Licorice, btw?
> It seems somewhat unnecessary...
> 
> ++ I did not expect to like Fritz as much as I do... ;;;



I think it's because that's her Japanese name, and I guess XSEED is really faithful to their source material. I don't mind Cam ---> Kamil, but Licorice is just kind of a weird name imo.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

LanceTheTurtle said:


> Why did they rename Reina as Licorice, btw?
> It seems somewhat unnecessary...
> 
> ++ I did not expect to like Fritz as much as I do... ;;;



I agree. Reina sounds like a much more beautiful name than Licorice.


----------



## meriwether

Beardo said:


> 2 things I want in the next game:
> 
> Same sex marriage
> 
> Michelle
> View attachment 89158



please

- - - Post Merge - - -

i'm really enjoying this game so far, and i can see myself putting in way too many hours haaahH....so far i'm having a hard time deciding between fritz, raeger, and nadi

also i really like the farming better than in ANB. it's just nicer. i was worried that it would be TOO easy, but i'm overall happy with it


----------



## eraev

I just got the game today.
I've put so many hours into A New Beginning the past few days.
Then I get Story of Seasons. Sigh. They took the best parts of ANB and made everything better. >.<


----------



## Cou

i just built my kitchen (damn iron is a pain in the ass to hunt for in the beginning) // and i got basic recipes, do you guys cook crops first or just sell them raw?

also.... where the grilled fish recipe at.. i didn't see it in the vedor's store list


----------



## RayOfHope

...


----------



## Ayaya

How's the dialogue in this game so far? Story and character interactions?

I need to get RF4 first before getting this game, but a friend of mine already said that they were underwhelmed by the game and how there's no goal when playing  I skipped ANB because I have little interest in it but I was hoping SoS would do better!


----------



## Cou

Ayaya said:


> How's the dialogue in this game so far? Story and character interactions?
> 
> I need to get RF4 first before getting this game, but a friend of mine already said that they were underwhelmed by the game and how there's no goal when playing  I skipped ANB because I have little interest in it but I was hoping SoS would do better!


the dialogues are pretty sweet, though as always, repetitive. but at least it's better than anb dialogues where they literally only had like two lines each fp level thing -_- the story as to how you started the farming life is pretty lame tbh lol but there's a pretty big impact throughout the story so don't completely give up on it.. i already have quite a few favorite characters on here ^^ and i guess the whole acknowledging our country through shipping to other countries is really great and you also get to interact with other farmers through competition/farm rivalry events. only pet peeve is they take forever to eat and apparently talking to them on their working hours and eating time doesn't count so what the hell /:


----------



## Ayaya

Cou said:


> the dialogues are pretty sweet, though as always, repetitive. but at least it's better than anb dialogues where they literally only had like two lines each fp level thing -_- the story as to how you started the farming life is pretty lame tbh lol but there's a pretty big impact throughout the story so don't completely give up on it.. i already have quite a few favorite characters on here ^^ and i guess the whole acknowledging our country through shipping to other countries is really great and you also get to interact with other farmers through competition/farm rivalry events. only pet peeve is they take forever to eat and apparently talking to them on their working hours and eating time doesn't count so what the hell /:



Aww, I'm a bit sad if it's repetitive again since I heard it has more/as much text as Trails in the Sky (which is TL;DR: The RPG) but I am interested in the characters! I'll think about it when more reviews comes out. Thank you!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

> I also don't really like how Eda's eyebrows wriggle suggestively like that, it's a little disturbing. ;w;
> Although I must say, I'm more disturbed by Giorgio's entrance.. the fact that roses appear when he comes onto the screen, and I would like to mention he has a rather defined Yaoi chin.



Bahaha I just saw this, Lolipup xD I agree I was all why is she waggling her eyebrows little creepy 8'D And yup that Giorgio and his pointy features pfft. I was confused thinking oh hey maybe that means hes one of the creepy bachelors we never knew about, nope lol just his entrance xD


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Bahaha I just saw this, Lolipup xD I agree I was all why is she waggling her eyebrows little creepy 8'D And yup that Giorgio and his pointy features pfft. I was confused thinking oh hey maybe that means hes one of the creepy bachelors we never knew about, nope lol just his entrance xD


haha i was laughing so hard when she suggested fritz and mc to become """"""really good friends"""""" while waggling her eyebrows omg. she was plotting something ok. AND GIORGIO is fancy as hell with his roses frames. and when he introduced himself, did anyone else hear the shots fired??? he would've been one hell of a bachelor.....


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> haha i was laughing so hard when she suggested fritz and mc to become """"""really good friends"""""" while waggling her eyebrows omg. she was plotting something ok. AND GIORGIO is fancy as hell with his roses frames. and when he introduced himself, did anyone else hear the shots fired??? he would've been one hell of a bachelor.....



OMG yes! I was cracking up like ok....this feels awkward/iffy Eda! You want me to be friends with some guy I just met O_O Hmmm lol, yes not strange at all when you wiggle those eyebrows at me 8'D Oh wow agreed I was seriously under the impression he was like a hidden/secret bachelor, kind of went wow to all those roses! Hmmm he really isn't my type sadly, he does have VERY pointy features hahaha xD But I can say he'd be like a REALLY special character were he added to the bachelor roster!


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> OMG yes! I was cracking up like ok....this feels awkward/iffy Eda! You want me to be friends with some guy I just met O_O Hmmm lol, yes not strange at all when you wiggle those eyebrows at me 8'D Oh wow agreed I was seriously under the impression he was like a hidden/secret bachelor, kind of went wow to all those roses! Hmmm he really isn't my type sadly, he does have VERY pointy features hahaha xD But I can say he'd be like a REALLY special character were he added to the bachelor roster!


apparently giorgio is already taken >:[ it would be like a wtf surprise if we had a bachelor like him tho lmao, speaking of, who are you planning to court? but really, the whole introduction with fritz was so cute bc it was as if she as matchmaking them LOL and he was all chill with it like yo ok let's go swim in the river haha cute cute :')) i love eda...... so much oh my god

the roses surprised me so much like?????????? what's with the special treatment lol. and elise is such a queen here w ow


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> apparently giorgio is already taken >:[ it would be like a wtf surprise if we had a bachelor like him tho lmao, speaking of, who are you planning to court? but really, the whole introduction with fritz was so cute bc it was as if she as matchmaking them LOL and he was all chill with it like yo ok let's go swim in the river haha cute cute :')) i love eda...... so much oh my god
> 
> the roses surprised me so much like?????????? what's with the special treatment lol. and elise is such a queen here w ow



I somehow get the impression he's dating that HOT PINK doctor in town lol, every damn festival those two are together would be pretty obvious if they are actually O_O hahaha. They're both um indeed unique and shes sweet; whereas he is over-the-top flamboyant xD Ohhh yeahhh  might cringe at him being some bachelor or if they re-invented him into a newer HM hahaha that would be pretty funny xD 

Oooo yes it's such a cute intro to Fritz, though he seems too young for me I am working on courting the ever-so-charming Klaus<3 This man says the most sexy dialogue in his purple flower event I fluttered at his blushing ugh he's the sweetest man in this game, I find him so worried about the MC<3 I think Raeger is my next choice until I learn more about Nadi haha : )

Oh gosh Elise just no! I cannot stand her attitude, needless to say I shall actually bother to get her FP to 50k because I dearly want the maid/butler outfits lol xD


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I somehow get the impression he's dating that HOT PINK doctor in town lol, every damn festival those two are together would be pretty obvious if they are actually O_O hahaha. They're both um indeed unique and shes sweet; whereas he is over-the-top flamboyant xD Ohhh yeahhh  might cringe at him being some bachelor or if they re-invented him into a newer HM hahaha that would be pretty funny xD
> 
> Oooo yes it's such a cute intro to Fritz, though he seems too young for me I am working on courting the ever-so-charming Klaus<3 This man says the most sexy dialogue in his purple flower event I fluttered at his blushing ugh he's the sweetest man in this game, I find him so worried about the MC<3 I think Raeger i my next choice until I learn more about Nadi haha : )
> 
> Oh gosh Elise just no! I cannot stand her attitude, needless to say I shall actually bother to get her FP to 50k because I dearly want the maid/butler outfits lol xD


oh my god yes.. klaus.... im also planning for him.... a lot of people are going for raeger and he's cute but idk i might date all of them LOL i love klaus the most right now at least until cam comes ^^ maybe... also.. does it bother you when iris is always at his house? i get so jealous omg.. nadi is such a babe seriously who decided it was a good idea to put all of them together in one game, it's stressing me out :"(

LOL elise is tough, she's cute sometimes tho. are you planning to take over the lands?? i just got through the moo festival thing and i lost against fritz >:[


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> oh my god yes.. klaus.... im also planning for him.... a lot of people are going for raeger and he's cute but idk i might date all of them LOL i love klaus the most right now at least until cam comes ^^ maybe... also.. does it bother you when iris is always at his house? i get so jealous omg.. nadi is such a babe seriously who decided it was a good idea to put all of them together in one game, it's stressing me out :"(
> 
> LOL elise is tough, she's cute sometimes tho. are you planning to take over the lands?? i just got through the moo festival thing and i lost against fritz >:[



Raeger is like the resident popular dude honestly, we need more love for Klaus (mature/sexy) xD He's the best guy imo, it was ultimately his choice of words that decided him over Raeger lol; he keeps saying the CUTEST phrases where he is worried for me >_< I LOVE YOU KLAUS ugh stop being so cute! Yes these Arabian looking fellas always attract my attention, in ANB it was Amir and now Nadi, geez I like the dark skinned type too xD I saw on Harvestmoonconfessions someone said he's like an Ishvalan due to his red eyes/hair/skin see? now I must meet him winter is coming so slowly urgh!

Yeah she does put on a tough/snooty act haha, I am assuming through friendship she changes her colors towards the MC some hopefully ^^;; Ahah, I was glad that Giorgio beat me in the crop festival of spring I think? Elise got second thank you Giorgio lol, can't let Elise triumph over everyone everytime xD Well I envy her maids wardrobe though (I want those dresses)


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Raeger is like the resident popular dude honestly, we need more love for Klaus (mature/sexy) xD He's the best guy imo, it was ultimately his choice of words that decided him over Raeger lol; he keeps saying the CUTEST phrases where he is worried for me >_< I LOVE YOU KLAUS ugh stop being so cute! Yes these Arabian looking fellas always attract my attention, in ANB it was Amir and now Nadi, geez I like the dark skinned type too xD I saw on Harvestmoonconfessions someone said he's like an Ishvalan due to his red eyes/hair/skin see? now I must meet him winter is coming so slowly urgh!
> 
> Yeah she does put on a tough/snooty act haha, I am assuming through friendship she changes her colors towards the MC some hopefully ^^;; Ahah, I was glad that Giorgio beat me in the crop festival of spring I think? Elise got second thank you Giorgio lol, can't let Elise triumph over everyone everytime xD Well I envy her maids wardrobe though (I want those dresses)


HAHAHA I UNDERSTAND NOW, amir was amazing, but im weak against tsunderes so i ended up with neil h e lp. im still at the point where klaus is only saying same thing over and over but he does have nice things to say sometimes :')) also i hate it when the bachelors kinda ask you to do something like fritz just asked me if id like to horse around town with him if i got free time and my heart jumped bc i thought there was gonna be some random event but??? nothing happened -_- and klaus asked if i wanted him to tour me around but nothing happened sigh. but raeger is really cute, his smile is so precious he's like a little cat actually... BUT ANYWAY LOL IKR im so jealous of elise right now bc she's taken over the town with her paddies and stuff ugh.

btw, i just unlocked my rented field thing but idk where it is???????


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> HAHAHA I UNDERSTAND NOW, amir was amazing, but im weak against tsunderes so i ended up with neil h e lp. im still at the point where klaus is only saying same thing over and over but he does have nice things to say sometimes :')) also i hate it when the bachelors kinda ask you to do something like fritz just asked me if id like to horse around town with him if i got free time and my heart jumped bc i thought there was gonna be some random event but??? nothing happened -_- and klaus asked if i wanted him to tour me around but nothing happened sigh. but raeger is really cute, his smile is so precious he's like a little cat actually... BUT ANYWAY LOL IKR im so jealous of elise right now bc she's taken over the town with her paddies and stuff ugh.
> 
> btw, i just unlocked my rented field thing but idk where it is???????



Oh man I think you'll swoon when you get Klaus' events ;D I liked Raeger's second but man! Klaus is just the cutest I can't stop liking this guy xD Ah yeah, it's like that in so many of the HM's I have played wish it DID activate a cute event with said guy but oh well lol; it's like a conversational piece with no purpose 8D I am definitely gonna need to figure if I want Raeger or Nadi in my second file as they both seem so good looking, I dunno though Klaus is like my main man for now<3 Ugh lol yes! but really her attitude and she barges in for field competitions so be wary, it's quite easy to win the field rights though xD just ship  enough stuff through vendors!

Ah the first root crop field you earn is the lowest one right below your farm area, it's the field under the leafy crop field and when you stand on it should say root crop field, it's pretty easy when you look at all the fields to figure what's what but still expansive enough lol 8'D I hope my explanation helps hehe, I was so darn late to the field competition already Summer 25 or so and still no seed maker I need 2 more bricks, stupid diving haha : (


----------



## Missymay2014

Klaus <3

I usually go for the dark, brooding jerks in the game but so far they all seem too nice. Bleh. Klaus is cute though so I picked him.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Missymay2014 said:


> Klaus <3
> 
> I usually go for the dark, brooding jerks in the game but so far they all seem too nice. Bleh. Klaus is cute though so I picked him.



Haha my type is usually ANB's Allen lol, the jerk/elitist haha, I find that attractive somehow xD I agree, these guys are soooooo sweet, but somehow I fell for Klaus geez<3 And yes, he has this air of mature good-looks ;D


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Oh man I think you'll swoon when you get Klaus' events ;D I liked Raeger's second but man! Klaus is just the cutest I can't stop liking this guy xD Ah yeah, it's like that in so many of the HM's I have played wish it DID activate a cute event with said guy but oh well lol; it's like a conversational piece with no purpose 8D I am definitely gonna need to figure if I want Raeger or Nadi in my second file as they both seem so good looking, I dunno though Klaus is like my main man for now<3 Ugh lol yes! but really her attitude and she barges in for field competitions so be wary, it's quite easy to win the field rights though xD just ship  enough stuff through vendors!
> 
> Ah the first root crop field you earn is the lowest one right below your farm area, it's the field under the leafy crop field and when you stand on it should say root crop field, it's pretty easy when you look at all the fields to figure what's what but still expansive enough lol 8'D I hope my explanation helps hehe, I was so darn late to the field competition already Summer 25 or so and still no seed maker I need 2 more bricks, stupid diving haha : (


HHHHH im working on eda and farm rivalry events atm esp since i don't really have anything to give klaus  but!! i have the carrot // or was it orange // juice from the tutorial lmao and saving it for klaus bday rip hahahahaha i can't wait to unlock his events D: but ofc i want him to propose to me too ;D hehehe and ooh okay i don't really mind those kind of characters like elise tbh :')) but i just want to be better than her and take over her little farms HAHAHA and ooh okay are there like stuff planted? bc i saw one and idk im so confused -_- but thank you ill look out for root field! anyway, good luck with diving!! you can always save before diving if anything, how i managed to get pitchfork on my first day of having my cow -A- the barn dirt was disgusting lol. are you working on eda's rival events?





Missymay2014 said:


> Klaus <3
> 
> I usually go for the dark, brooding jerks in the game but so far they all seem too nice. Bleh. Klaus is cute though so I picked him.



klaus was unexpected, he thinks he's all old and mature but he's actually a big dork ok :'D ((he reminds me of shishio from hnr so im definitely getting at him....)

@kairi allen during the wedding was hot as hell O_O


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> HHHHH im working on eda and farm rivalry events atm esp since i don't really have anything to give klaus  but!! i have the carrot // or was it orange // juice from the tutorial lmao and saving it for klaus bday rip hahahahaha i can't wait to unlock his events D: but ofc i want him to propose to me too ;D hehehe and ooh okay i don't really mind those kind of characters like elise tbh :')) but i just want to be better than her and take over her little farms HAHAHA and ooh okay are there like stuff planted? bc i saw one and idk im so confused -_- but thank you ill look out for root field! anyway, good luck with diving!! you can always save before diving if anything, how i managed to get pitchfork on my first day of having my cow -A- the barn dirt was disgusting lol. are you working on eda's rival events?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> klaus was unexpected, he thinks he's all old and mature but he's actually a big dork ok :'D ((he reminds me of shishio from hnr so im definitely getting at him....)
> 
> @kairi allen during the wedding was hot as hell O_O



Ah yeah do those events first lol, I kind of missed knowing about them rip hahaha, will get as many as possible but sort of figuring out requirements for even the first lol I have her FP up but her other requirement not so sure TT_TT Yeah get the important stuff done first, can always do dating later haha. Ah your field has no crops look for an empty farthest down field xD Thanks, I knew about restarting but I was just so lazy so keep telling myself try next time ugh haha xD True and animals get sick fast from filthy barns urgh yeah that pitchfork was a must after my horse : O I wish I knew about rival events but yeah missed them too late sadly >:

Hahaha, I think he's mature but I guess he is kind of a dork 8'D But the cutest dork : ) And OMG yes! I wish I had the patience for a reverse proposal, but nope I always propose first TT_TT


----------



## Lock

I got a second to post this lolz











Happy Easter indeed. Lolz!


----------



## Beardo

http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Kamil_(SoS)

I like Kamil....


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Elise just offered me the option to get a horse 0-0

Now I'm gonna milk my cow like crazy xD


Btw, can your animals die in this game?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Elise just offered me the option to get a horse 0-0
> 
> Now I'm gonna milk my cow like crazy xD
> 
> 
> Btw, can your animals die in this game?




I'm pretty sure they can.


----------



## Lolipup

I honestly take so long to play this game because I want to savour every moment, and I'm just barely reaching the second month </3 oh my gosh.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Lolipup said:


> I honestly take so long to play this game because I want to savour every moment, and I'm just barely reaching the second month </3 oh my gosh.



don't feel bad! I'm on my third week of spring and I've had the game since like the day after it came out. >.<


Also, does anyone know if I have to upgrade my house a second time for my kitchen to be put in?

Edit: oop, never mind! I figured it out. XD


----------



## Cou

Beardo said:


> http://harvestmoon.wikia.com/wiki/Kamil_(SoS)
> 
> I like Kamil....



yes.............. he's... precious..

also mehh we're back to taking care of the horse again with brushing


----------



## danioof

Man, I'm so tempted to get this game! I'm a huge Harvest Moon and Rune Factory fan, but I've started to kind of lose interest in HM since it started to feel like they were releasing the same game over and over and simplifying things too much  What does SOS add? I played ANB and ToTT for a bit and didn't really fall in love. RF4 on the other hand was a lot of fun ^^


----------



## meriwether

Lolipup said:


> I honestly take so long to play this game because I want to savour every moment, and I'm just barely reaching the second month </3 oh my gosh.



same here.. i got it on release date, and i'm still in spring. just go at your own pace


----------



## Dasbreenee

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Elise just offered me the option to get a horse 0-0
> 
> Now I'm gonna milk my cow like crazy xD
> 
> 
> Btw, can your animals die in this game?


Yes. They can. My boyfriend had the cow that's given to you, and it was sick and he never bought medicine and it died.


----------



## Lolipup

meriwether said:


> same here.. i got it on release date, and i'm still in spring. just go at your own pace


 Teehee~ I'm happy at least someone else is having a nice and relaxing pace. <3

I'm still in spring too, but I'm almost to the next season. ^^ I've really been focusing on giving everyone gifts and foraging, so I guess I make the days longer. <3 how about you?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

My turnips were one day away from being done and today I just reached the first day of summer resulting in all of my turnips to die. That resulted in a big loss of profit for me and I don't have a sickle to clean up the mess.


----------



## meriwether

Lolipup said:


> Teehee~ I'm happy at least someone else is having a nice and relaxing pace. <3
> 
> I'm still in spring too, but I'm almost to the next season. ^^ I've really been focusing on giving everyone gifts and foraging, so I guess I make the days longer. <3 how about you?



that's good, so you won't miss anything! i'm trying to hoard everything so i won't be stuck with a blueprint or somthing that needs items from spring or whatever season lol, that's the worst feeling ;; i never completed the last town restoration plan in ANB because of that reason


----------



## Dasbreenee

Anyone know where to get silver? I can't seem to find any.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Dasbreenee said:


> Anyone know where to get silver? I can't seem to find any.



My sad guess for me as well is Fall 1 with Agate and the Safari Zone? Since you can mine there TT_TT Luckily I am like 2-3 days away, but it's frustrating lol. I just want my mining haha.


----------



## Lolipup

meriwether said:


> that's good, so you won't miss anything! i'm trying to hoard everything so i won't be stuck with a blueprint or somthing that needs items from spring or whatever season lol, that's the worst feeling ;; i never completed the last town restoration plan in ANB because of that reason


 Yip! that's what I'm aiming for, that way I can explore and just see what each season has for foraging <3

On the other and I feel like I should start hoarding soon too.. I hated when I couldn't make something in ANB because I didn't have the right item, now each time I see a bottle in this game I keep wondering if I should hoard them or not. xwx;; so I understand that feeling! eep.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lolipup said:


> Yip! that's what I'm aiming for, that way I can explore and just see what each season has for foraging <3
> 
> On the other and I feel like I should start hoarding soon too.. I hated when I couldn't make something in ANB because I didn't have the right item, now each time I see a bottle in this game I keep wondering if I should hoard them or not. xwx;; so I understand that feeling! eep.



If you're still in Spring keep 5 TURNIP SEEDS lol TT_TT I forgot and had to bounce everyday for 30% chance at Turnip Seeds for the seed maker pfft xD


----------



## meriwether

does anyone know how to get reputation points for the rival farmers' events?? i'm confused about that


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I'm thinking of marrying Klaus, or Kamil. Idk yet.  

What should I get Klaus for his birthday? It's coming up and I was hoping to make boulabaise, but I don't have the recipe for it. >.<


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

How do you start to get in a relationship?


I like Fritz :3 <3


----------



## Lolipup

Kairi-Kitten said:


> If you're still in Spring keep 5 TURNIP SEEDS lol TT_TT I forgot and had to bounce everyday for 30% chance at Turnip Seeds for the seed maker pfft xD


 WAIT, What happens to Turnip seeds?! ;w; eep, I'll hoard! but why??


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I'm thinking of marrying Klaus, or Kamil. Idk yet.
> 
> What should I get Klaus for his birthday? It's coming up and I was hoping to make boulabaise, but I don't have the recipe for it. >.<



You can gift him the orange juice Eda gives you and soon you can get the kitchen and buy Carrots at the General Store for Carrot Juice ;D 



> How do you start to get in a relationship?
> 
> 
> I like Fritz :3 <3



You can gift him liked or loved gifts, this should help:

http://fogu.com/sos1/villagers/marriage/fritz.php

You can also see how to trigger his events on there : ) Check his flower color often to see what event you might trigger ; )



> WAIT, What happens to Turnip seeds?! ;w; eep, I'll hoard! but why??



Ah you need the seeds to make the Seed Maker and I didn't know until Summer whoops xD Just save 5 lol, but it'll help for field competitions when you upgrade star level for crops : )


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> How do you start to get in a relationship?
> 
> 
> I like Fritz :3 <3



You give him gifts that he likes every day and talk to him a lot. You can use http://fogu.com/sos1/ to help figure out what he likes and how to trigger the flower events.


----------



## LyraVale

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> How do you start to get in a relationship?
> 
> 
> I like Fritz :3 <3



All that info is on fogu

You have to go through the events.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh oops, yes well I guess I just seconded what Elysia said XD


----------



## Cou

do you guys know if you have to bring the horse back in the barn??? i always just get off in front of my house lol..


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Cou said:


> do you guys know if you have to bring the horse back in the barn??? i always just get off in front of my house lol..



I don't think you have to. I tend to lose track of him sometimes and the next morning he's just back in the barn.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Kairi-Kitten said:


> You can gift him the orange juice Eda gives you and soon you can get the kitchen and buy Carrots at the General Store for Carrot Juice ;D



Klaus's birthday is on spring 24, will carrots arrive in the general store before then? And I was dumb and wasn't sure who I really wanted to pursue until like earlier today so I drank the juice Eda gave me. 
I do have topaz though.


----------



## Cou

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't think you have to. I tend to lose track of him sometimes and the next morning he's just back in the barn.



ok thank you!

--
also wow im kinda offended that otmar forgot my name when i check on him everyday and give him presents when i can.... (currently getting the fishing pole) w ow. same with mistel..


----------



## Lolipup

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah you need the seeds to make the Seed Maker and I didn't know until Summer whoops xD Just save 5 lol, but it'll help for field competitions when you upgrade star level for crops : )



Oh phew, thank you then, that is honestly a life saver! ^^ I'll make sure to go buy and hoard five now that I know this. <3 <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lolipup said:


> Oh phew, thank you then, that is honestly a life saver! ^^ I'll make sure to go buy and hoard five now that I know this. <3 <3



You are most welcome, you can also B Button areas but don't do it, it wastes time xD


----------



## meriwether

does anyone know how to get reputation points? if not it's okay, sorry for posting it twice ;;


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

meriwether said:


> does anyone know how to get reputation points? if not it's okay, sorry for posting it twice ;;



I need to figure that out myself, fairly sure it's from trading in the depot/competing but ugh lol xD


----------



## Cou

easiest way is to just keep shipping everyday and unlock vendors (+100) and the more vendors the more days you can ship i guess. not sure about the field rivalry yet though /:


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> easiest way is to just keep shipping everyday and unlock vendors (+100) and the more vendors the more days you can ship i guess. not sure about the field rivalry yet though /:



Yup, true lol the rivalry is new to me so little bit lost xD Still fun but hmm experimenting : ) Sadly I only have one extra Vendor by the end of Summer oh geez >_<


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Yup, true lol the rivalry is new to me so little bit lost xD Still fun but hmm experimenting : ) Sadly I only have one extra Vendor by the end of Summer oh geez >_<



ah ikr, i guess it's still hard since we're still year 1. so does shipping a lot earn you rivalry points? because when the conquest happen ill make sure to ship all the gems ive found from diving.....


----------



## meriwether

Cou said:


> easiest way is to just keep shipping everyday and unlock vendors (+100) and the more vendors the more days you can ship i guess. not sure about the field rivalry yet though /:



that makes sense. thanks! sadly i still only have one vendor :/ still trying to ship 100,000


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Cou said:


> easiest way is to just keep shipping everyday and unlock vendors (+100) and the more vendors the more days you can ship i guess. not sure about the field rivalry yet though /:





Cou said:


> ah ikr, i guess it's still hard since we're still year 1. so does shipping a lot earn you rivalry points? because when the conquest happen ill make sure to ship all the gems ive found from diving.....



You aren't the only person in Oak Tree Town who has a farm. There are four other rivals who you can see events with. These rivalry events require you to have some friendship with the rival and a certain amount of Reputation points. You can earn Reputation by participating in a rivalry field competition (+10), winning a rivalry field competition (+100), losing a competition or negotiation (+60), or by give up a rivalry field when asked to by a rival (+100). You'll earn Reputation with the rivals involved in the field contests.

You can also earn Reputation with all of the rivals by shipping at the Trade Depot once per day (+10), increasing your brand by winning festivals (+10), or unlocking a new vendor at the Trade Depot (+100).

I haven't even gotten to summer yet, but this is what Fogu has about Farming Rivalry.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

ElysiaCrossing said:


> You aren't the only person in Oak Tree Town who has a farm. There are four other rivals who you can see events with. These rivalry events require you to have some friendship with the rival and a certain amount of Reputation points. You can earn Reputation by participating in a rivalry field competition (+10), winning a rivalry field competition (+100), losing a competition or negotiation (+60), or by give up a rivalry field when asked to by a rival (+100). You'll earn Reputation with the rivals involved in the field contests.
> 
> You can also earn Reputation with all of the rivals by shipping at the Trade Depot once per day (+10), increasing your brand by winning festivals (+10), or unlocking a new vendor at the Trade Depot (+100).
> 
> I haven't even gotten to summer yet, but this is what Fogu has about Farming Rivalry.



I just want to know if this also increases Eda's reputation with the player xD or do we have to spar with her haha?


----------



## meriwether

ElysiaCrossing said:


> You aren't the only person in Oak Tree Town who has a farm. There are four other rivals who you can see events with. These rivalry events require you to have some friendship with the rival and a certain amount of Reputation points. You can earn Reputation by participating in a rivalry field competition (+10), winning a rivalry field competition (+100), losing a competition or negotiation (+60), or by give up a rivalry field when asked to by a rival (+100). You'll earn Reputation with the rivals involved in the field contests.
> 
> You can also earn Reputation with all of the rivals by shipping at the Trade Depot once per day (+10), increasing your brand by winning festivals (+10), or unlocking a new vendor at the Trade Depot (+100).
> 
> I haven't even gotten to summer yet, but this is what Fogu has about Farming Rivalry.



ahhh i guess i missed that. thank you so much!!!!!


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Kairi-Kitten said:


> I just want to know if this also increases Eda's reputation with the player xD or do we have to spar with her haha?



hahaha. I have no idea! I just unlocked the root field, and have yet to really have anything SUPER exciting happen. XD


----------



## Cou

meriwether said:


> that makes sense. thanks! sadly i still only have one vendor :/ still trying to ship 100,000



np! ok about the field rivalry, from what i know, you'll have an opportunity to own one field from the beginning but there's an expiration? when that expires, you can renew it by talking to veronica and if other farmers (fritz, elise, and giorgio) are interested, you'll have to compete with them by shipping a lot of items, im not sure what other competitions there are, but that's what i remember. and if you win, you can get +100, +60 if you lose, and +100 if you give up the field (im not sure if you only earn the +100 from the specific person you're giving up the field for though) and participating itself can earn you +10. you also earn another +10 if you increase your brand by winning a festival. sorry if this is complicated but

Oopppps beat to it ^^;; (im struggling on my ipad omg)

@kairi according to gamefaqs just participating can earn you eda rep points bc she rarely ever participates? ill have to check source again tho


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> np! ok about the field rivalry, from what i know, you'll have an opportunity to own one field from the beginning but there's an expiration? when that expires, you can renew it by talking to veronica and if other farmers (fritz, elise, and giorgio) are interested, you'll have to compete with them by shipping a lot of items, im not sure what other competitions there are, but that's what i remember. and if you win, you can get +100, +60 if you lose, and +100 if you give up the field (im not sure if you only earn the +100 from the specific person you're giving up the field for though) and participating itself can earn you +10. you also earn another +10 if you increase your brand by winning a festival. sorry if this is complicated but
> 
> Oopppps beat to it ^^;; (im struggling on my ipad omg)
> 
> @kairi according to gamefaqs just participating can earn you eda rep points bc she rarely ever participates? ill have to check source again tho



Ooo hope so haha, gonna just keep checking for her events even if I only manage 1 xD



> hahaha. I have no idea! I just unlocked the root field, and have yet to really have anything SUPER exciting happen. XD



Gotcha haha, just gonna do my best otherwise youtube watching for me sadly >_<


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ooo hope so haha, gonna just keep checking for her events even if I only manage 1 xD



ikr  im just relying on the daily shipping bc the fricking conquest is so damn complicated

but i am aiming for those three events.. for sure...


----------



## eraev

Am I the only one who thinks his arm is not proportional.
He has a baby arm.
It's undeniable.


----------



## Cou

im about to give up on eda..... i at least thought i was doing good befriending her by giving her fish everyday and she says its a wonderful gift so i assume she likes it but it's been a month and ive already racked up my fp with other villagers without even trying but shes still giving me angry expressions when i click L on her.. does she even like fish or have i been giving her crap gift and lowering my already dumb low points????  then there's also rivalry points to worry about.. i give up..


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> im about to give up on eda..... i at least thought i was doing good befriending her by giving her fish everyday and she says its a wonderful gift so i assume she likes it but it's been a month and ive already racked up my fp with other villagers without even trying but shes still giving me angry expressions when i click L on her.. does she even like fish or have i been giving her crap gift and lowering my already dumb low points????  then there's also rivalry points to worry about.. i give up..



Ok good pointer her favorite gift is potage so have a kitchen and make sure to have potatoes 8D it's a soup recipe, from silk road I think you get it : ) Also ugh that problem I always had with my livestock is happening haha an animal will sit/stand right in the barn entrance on a rainy day and poof it leaves when I try to get it in, stupid animal</3 Anyhow annoying as all hell >:


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ok good pointer her favorite gift is potage so have a kitchen and make sure to have potatoes 8D it's a soup recipe, from silk road I think you get it : ) Also ugh that problem I always had with my livestock is happening haha an animal will sit/stand right in the barn entrance on a rainy day and poof it leaves when I try to get it in, stupid animal</3 Anyhow annoying as all hell >:


ah thank you! im safe with friendship now, i didn't realize the angry looking bubble means they are below 9k fp but i got "..." today so im good there (i think i overworked myself lmao), im worried about getting rep points for her though. i just unlocked cabin country so i should've earned +100 and been shipping almost everyday// every time the vendor is in town so i should at least have 150+ but her event still won't trigger >:[ grrrrrrrr

and oh man... i hate when that happens /: i hope they don't get sick or didn't earn that much stress level


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> ah thank you! im safe with friendship now, i didn't realize the angry looking bubble means they are below 9k fp but i got "..." today so im good there (i think i overworked myself lmao), im worried about getting rep points for her though. i just unlocked cabin country so i should've earned +100 and been shipping almost everyday// every time the vendor is in town so i should at least have 150+ but her event still won't trigger >:[ grrrrrrrr
> 
> and oh man... i hate when that happens /: i hope they don't get sick or didn't earn that much stress level



Good news got Eda's first and possibly NECESSARY event lol huzzah 8D You should be good if you do lots of trading in the depot and I started two fields in the rivalry thing not sure if it helps but eh xD Best of luck are you going in her home on a sunny day like this>
? 1:00 pm to 3:00 pm
? Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, or Friday

Just took it off the guide, but yeah hope you get it soon I am relieved xD


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Good news got Eda's first and possibly NECESSARY event lol huzzah 8D You should be good if you do lots of trading in the depot and I started two fields in the rivalry thing not sure if it helps but eh xD Best of luck are you going in her home on a sunny day like this>
> ? 1:00 pm to 3:00 pm
> ? Sunday, Monday, Tuesday, Thursday, or Friday
> 
> Just took it off the guide, but yeah hope you get it soon I am relieved xD



thank you!! finally triggered her first event omg. ill just keep doing the trading and im waiting for her field to expire so i can //maybe// do a conquest with her and im about 20k away from opening another vendor so that's another 100  i need to get her events out of the way so i can focus on klaus >_> and other villagers hehe. anyway found out that the fish as just a neutral gift (+50) but thank god it wasn't a disliked. i have spare of turnips so ill just give her salad and butterflies :'))

what season/day are you now? O:


----------



## Chara

OMG its soo  nice to see other ACNL fans playing this game   just curios how many people are interested in trading seeds and such for btb bells (im opening a area of my shop soon want to see how many people i might get to use that area of it)


----------



## Lady Timpani

Chara said:


> OMG its soo  nice to see other ACNL fans playing this game   just curios how many people are interested in trading seeds and such for btb bells (im opening a area of my shop soon want to see how many people i might get to use that area of it)



What all are you offering? I might be interested.


----------



## Chara

im currently working on manufacturing 5 star seeds (not done yet)  and im starting work on clothing im not open yet but when i am my shop is http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279178-Wellies-trading-company   currently for clothing i have a sky blue raincoat il have more soon


----------



## Peoki

I went out and bought SOS on my way home this morning! Got the bonus Angora rabbit plush as well since they had extras. I'm excited to boot up the game as it's my first Harvest Moon title since the Gamecube releases. c:

Now let's see how much work I can get done before I give in to the temptations ha


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Lol I decided to name all of my chickens after Billy Hatcher characters.


----------



## Cou

Peoki said:


> I went out and bought SOS on my way home this morning! Got the bonus Angora rabbit plush as well since they had extras. I'm excited to boot up the game as it's my first Harvest Moon title since the Gamecube releases. c:
> 
> Now let's see how much work I can get done before I give in to the temptations ha



have fun! that's so nice of them to give you one of the extras c: i didn't preorder mine but i got it like a day after but i didn't get it  and ooh it's gonna be a pretty big jump of difference from the gamecube (it hardly feels like harvest moon if im being honest) but i hope you still like it!! so many new features it's crazy.


----------



## Peoki

Cou said:


> have fun! that's so nice of them to give you one of the extras c: i didn't preorder mine but i got it like a day after but i didn't get it  and ooh it's gonna be a pretty big jump of difference from the gamecube (it hardly feels like harvest moon if im being honest) but i hope you still like it!! so many new features it's crazy.



Thank you! I actually haven't looked too much into SOS yet, however a friend told me about the changes in the mining and shipping box procedures. As odd as it may sound, those were some of my favorite features in the HM titles. Mining doesn't sound as interactive or challenging anymore and I don't understand why they would change those . 

Aw. It's too bad you didn't get the plush. You aren't missing out on anything special!! It's a lot smaller than the regular bonuses Natsume put out.


----------



## Cou

Peoki said:


> Thank you! I actually haven't looked too much into SOS yet, however a friend told me about the changes in the mining and shipping box procedures. As odd as it may sound, those were some of my favorite features in the HM titles. Mining doesn't sound as interactive or challenging anymore and I don't understand why they would change those .
> 
> Aw. It's too bad you didn't get the plush. You aren't missing out on anything special!! It's a lot smaller than the regular bonuses Natsume put out.


yeah i think this is the only hm that doesn't have a regular shipping box since the story has something to do with trading all over the countries instead (which is a pain the ass bc im poor as hell in some days) but i guess once you unlock other vendors, it'll get easier. the mining was hard in gamecube and old versions i remember i almost never did it but the mining recently has been so easy ^^;; dunno the time managing on this has been easy but then again im also just beginning.. still i hope it doesn't stress me out like a new beginning huhu, have fun and ooh who are you planning to court? 

and i saw the bunny, it's so tiny but still cute, tho im not too bummed about not getting it ^^


----------



## Lolipup

Peoki said:


> I went out and bought SOS on my way home this morning! Got the bonus Angora rabbit plush as well since they had extras. I'm excited to boot up the game as it's my first Harvest Moon title since the Gamecube releases. c:
> 
> Now let's see how much work I can get done before I give in to the temptations ha


 Oh wow that's great! <3 I love those little bunny plushies~

Do you know what you're going to name your farm and character?? I'm really interested in what everyone choose! ^^

Ah I'm always so late to this thread, I get so busy D:


----------



## Chara

man your going to love this game check out my shop for some early game clothes so you can change out of what you start out in http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?279178-Wellies-trading-company


----------



## Lolipup

DarkDesertFox said:


> Lol I decided to name all of my chickens after Billy Hatcher characters.


I don't even have a chicken yet ;w; but I was thinking once I get the coop made and actually get chickens of naming them after ores. <3


----------



## EndlessElements

so found out my friend can't get Fantasy Life for awhile, so it looks like i'll be picking this up instead :3


----------



## Chara

i think you will love it


----------



## EndlessElements

Chara said:


> i think you will love it



i see myself becoming addicted tbh haha


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Does anyone know how to unlock clothes? I read on the Fogu guide you can unlock them by accepting requests which I have been doing, but I haven't unlocked anything.


----------



## Lady Timpani

DarkDesertFox said:


> Does anyone know how to unlock clothes? I read on the Fogu guide you can unlock them by accepting requests which I have been doing, but I haven't unlocked anything.



Been wondering that myself, honestly. I think you may need the sewing studio and the Cabin Country unlocked, since that's the country that sells cloth and stuff. Other than that and what Fogu says, idk.


----------



## Chara

you have to buy the closet to change them and you need to unlock the sewing studio to make em im starting to sell them on my shop if your interested let me know


----------



## Cou

yeah and i think you can also unlock outfits by befriending certain characters, not sure who specifically though.

errrr how do you earn 5 star rating crops?? i planted a 3.5 seed, fertilized everyday, watered only once a day so it prolongs the growth = more fertilizer time, but when i harvested them, they're still 3.5?

i read that for livestock you have to play multiplayer and use wand or go safari or something, does this occur for crops too? because damn... that would be too extra...


----------



## Chara

are you using super fertalizer?


----------



## Cou

Chara said:


> are you using super fertalizer?



everyday D:

EDIT: super fertilizer??????


----------



## Chara

hmmm using  a green house?


----------



## Cou

Chara said:


> hmmm



i thought that was only for golden crops. how do you even get special fertilizer???

i was so excited to see 5 stars crops >_> yet it's the same stars as the seeds i put


----------



## Chara

you gota make the good one from the seed shed


----------



## Cou

Chara said:


> you gota make the good one from the seed shed



 thanks!! how do you add quality to weeds and twigs.... or what's the additional item i need to put?

but wait i thoug super fertilizers are only for golden crops?


----------



## Chara

from what i can tell super fertilizer is for anything


----------



## DarkDesertFox

The Silk country just offered to expand my safari for 100,000G + 100 Lumber + 100 Stone. That's going to take awhile.


----------



## Peoki

Cou said:


> yeah i think this is the only hm that doesn't have a regular shipping box since the story has something to do with trading all over the countries instead (which is a pain the ass bc im poor as hell in some days) but i guess once you unlock other vendors, it'll get easier. the mining was hard in gamecube and old versions i remember i almost never did it but the mining recently has been so easy ^^;; dunno the time managing on this has been easy but then again im also just beginning.. still i hope it doesn't stress me out like a new beginning huhu, have fun and ooh who are you planning to court?
> 
> and i saw the bunny, it's so tiny but still cute, tho im not too bummed about not getting it ^^


I really liked the mining in Magical Melody, even made it to the lowest floor in the Lake Cave after numerous attempts. haha

I'm a few days past the tutorial and so far I'm not really liking the vendor system . I guess it'll take awhile to get used to. Any tips for starting out? I'm dirt poor!! I kinda miss having the goddess and sprites around, because I feel like I have a little too much freedom and I don't know where to start ;;;

As for potential partners, I haven't decided yet.. I've never made it that far in an HM title, close, but not quite lol




Lolipup said:


> Oh wow that's great! <3 I love those little bunny plushies~
> 
> Do you know what you're going to name your farm and character?? I'm really interested in what everyone choose! ^^



My character's name is Jun, and my farm is 'Lunar Farm' (creative, I know....)


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Peoki said:


> My character's name is Jun, and *my farm is 'Lunar Farm' (creative, I know....)*



Omg, twinsies. Lmao. 

I named my farm "Lunar" but with a star at the end because why not? 

I really hate the 6 character limit for names. Especially where NPC's have names much longer than what you can have. >.<


----------



## Cou

Peoki said:


> I really liked the mining in Magical Melody, even made it to the lowest floor in the Lake Cave after numerous attempts. haha
> 
> I'm a few days past the tutorial and so far I'm not really liking the vendor system . I guess it'll take awhile to get used to. Any tips for starting out? I'm dirt poor!! I kinda miss having the goddess and sprites around, because I feel like I have a little too much freedom and I don't know where to start ;;;
> 
> As for potential partners, I haven't decided yet.. I've never made it that far in an HM title, close, but not quite lol
> 
> My character's name is Jun, and my farm is 'Lunar Farm' (creative, I know....)


yeah i was kinda meh about the vendor system but really it gets better as you progress since you'll be able to unlock other vendors and later on the trading depot will have vendors everyday. i love the request system though.

and to start out, just basic diving, that's how i survived my first month along with turnips.. also, there's a trick with the bridge (the river by giorgio and fritz) where you have to dive next to it and swim to the other side to add another three diving items to catch. i think each rivers let you dive and get 6 items. also, try to ship everyday// when the vendors are in town and befriend eda to unlock her events. and upgrade your first house upgrade as fast as you can to get a barn and free cow, and upgrade your watering can. and also try to get the kitchen blueprint and build it early so you can cook your small fishes for more money. ^^

also you can always save before diving so if you get crappy empty cans or fish bones you can just dive again and sometimes you can get expensive stones/ores

oh! also save 5 turnip seeds since you'll need that later to make seeds maker. and you can also jump on the hedges//grassy thing next to some buildings in town and they sometimes give out random stuff. (i wish i can post a picture of it but im on mobile) but maybe later i can

and if you want peach to grow during summer, you can plant it right now (preferably before or around 10th of spring) and just fertilize it everyday and you'll have easy cash then 

i hope these make sense omg


----------



## Peoki

Cou said:


> yeah i was kinda meh about the vendor system but really it gets better as you progress since you'll be able to unlock other vendors and later on the trading depot will have vendors everyday. i love the request system though.
> 
> and to start out, just basic diving, that's how i survived my first month along with turnips.. also, there's a trick with the bridge (the river by giorgio and fritz) where you have to dive next to it and swim to the other side to add another three diving items to catch. i think each rivers let you dive and get 6 items. also, try to ship everyday// when the vendors are in town and befriend eda to unlock her events. and upgrade your first house upgrade as fast as you can to get a barn and free cow, and upgrade your watering can. and also try to get the kitchen blueprint and build it early so you can cook your small fishes for more money. ^^
> 
> also you can always save before diving so if you get crappy empty cans or fish bones you can just dive again and sometimes you can get expensive stones/ores
> 
> oh! also save 5 turnip seeds since you'll need that later to make seeds maker. and you can also jump on the hedges//grassy thing next to some buildings in town and they sometimes give out random stuff. (i wish i can post a picture of it but im on mobile) but maybe later i can
> 
> and if you want peach to grow during summer, you can plant it right now (preferably before or around 10th of spring) and just fertilize it everyday and you'll have easy cash then
> 
> i hope these make sense omg



Woah. Haha, I wasn't expecting this much of an answer, thank you! I'm on the 9th of Spring so I'll go ahead and plant some peaches and buy a few more turnip seeds. I saw the kitchen blueprint in the vendor earlier. I'll have to run back and hope it's still there. 

I didn't realize I had a mini crafting table in my house and bought a sickle from the general item shop. Put a huge dent in my pocket =_=


----------



## Lolipup

Peoki said:


> My character's name is Jun, and my farm is 'Lunar Farm' (creative, I know....)



I think it's nice! Lunar farm has a nice ring to it, you don't need to worry about creativity as long as you like it. <3


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Not gonna spoil it for Klaus lovers, but ugh getting his color to green/dating has such freaking cute dialogue<3<3 Also when you date you can brag to all villagers muahahaha or anyways they all comment xD

And yes while dating/marriage is my obsessive focus I am also working on Eda's final event rip me haha. But ugh still need the big house for the blue feather I believe >_< Ain't gonna be cheap 8'D

Also the fashion show is super awesome 8'D If you get to Fall try to get the Crimson Knickerbockers they look cool and help so much ; ) And pairing it with an emerald ring+two other rings helps too lol, if you really want to win/boost clothing sales!


----------



## Cou

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Not gonna spoil it for Klaus lovers, but ugh getting his color to green/dating has such freaking cute dialogue<3<3 Also when you date you can brag to all villagers muahahaha or anyways they all comment xD
> 
> And yes while dating/marriage is my obsessive focus I am also working on Eda's final event rip me haha. But ugh still need the big house for the blue feather I believe >_< Ain't gonna be cheap 8'D
> 
> Also the fashion show is super awesome 8'D If you get to Fall try to get the Crimson Knickerbockers they look cool and help so much ; ) And pairing it with an emerald ring+two other rings helps too lol, if you really want to win/boost clothing sales!


IM SMILING LIKE CRAZY AT KLAUS. he's so precious yet people look at him as if he's the big bad wolf lmao what part of that dork is?? and good luck on eda!!! i finally got to second event and now im just waiting for fall to come so i can unlock the last one ^^ agh fashion comes so quick in this game i barely even have materials for anything LOLLLL but anyway have fun and really... good luck with eda!!

also just unlocked the magical girl costume blueprint from antique shop and it's so tempting.... i wanna.. get it..


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Cou said:


> IM SMILING LIKE CRAZY AT KLAUS. he's so precious yet people look at him as if he's the big bad wolf lmao what part of that dork is?? and good luck on eda!!! i finally got to second event and now im just waiting for fall to come so i can unlock the last one ^^ agh fashion comes so quick in this game i barely even have materials for anything LOLLLL but anyway have fun and really... good luck with eda!!
> 
> also just unlocked the magical girl costume blueprint from antique shop and it's so tempting.... i wanna.. get it..



Hahaha ikr xD? This is the biggest sweetie in any HM ever, definitely one of my top two with Allen from ANB<3 Grats haha definitely feels good to accomplish events with her : ) I don't know if I can get the third ugh halfway through fall so sad >: Shall ship sooooooooooooo much stuff I can sell my jewelry for 10k+ a piece so that's useful ;D Have at the Safari Zone when you get it, it is so worth collecting there for the Sewing Studio! And thanks much, need all the luck I can get >_<

Augh I might have it too darn, trying to save for my second to last house upgrade 8'D *cries*

I BELIEVE IN YELLOW DOWNY TUFT NOW xD (like that didn't take forever TT_TT)

Also NOTE! You DO NOT NEED special fertiliser for raising crop levels : ) The special fertiliser is for Golden Crops that might wither, so go ahead and continue getting the regular stuff or making it with weeds/twigs and a trick from ANB that works here is water the crop and keep adding fertiliser each day but DO NOT water every other day; like so you can prolong the crop you raise while continuing to improve the level phew xD


----------



## Lock

Anyone know where to get shears or at least the blueprint for them? I briefly looked online but things mostly mention that you can get wool from sheep. ( - _ - ") I have the blueprint for the sewing shed and all the materials except wool. I'm in the third week of summer year 1. I got sheep too. 

Sooo close to making a ring.

Edit: nvm Found em! Lolz


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Not gonna spoil it for Klaus lovers, but ugh getting his color to green/dating has such freaking cute dialogue<3<3 Also when you date you can brag to all villagers muahahaha or anyways they all comment xD



Kaiaa just managed to get him to that and showed me earlier lol


I've been waiting on Licorice/Reina so I've not even touched any of the dating stuff yet.


----------



## EndlessElements

got this game today! ^o^


----------



## Superpenguin

I just got the game and love it. Is there anything you guys recommend I save in Spring 1 that I'll need later on so I don't have to wait a full year to get it again. :/


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> I just got the game and love it. Is there anything you guys recommend I save in Spring 1 that I'll need later on so I don't have to wait a full year to get it again. :/



Turnip seeds if you don't feel like trying to get more by jumping into bushes lol. You need them to build the Seed Maker shed.


----------



## Eldin

Prof Gallows said:


> I've been waiting on Licorice/Reina so I've not even touched any of the dating stuff yet.



Same, but because I have no clue who I want to date. ;-; I'm going to wait until Nadi and Cam move in to decide, I suppose.

I've already seen the first two events for each available bachelor, so now I'm pretty much focusing on the farm for a while.


----------



## Superpenguin

Raeger is the best bachelor imo.


----------



## Chara

save weeds also save bricks/ores


----------



## Superpenguin

Chara said:


> save weeds also save bricks/ores



I'm a hoarder with all foraged stuff so that's not a problem lol. Never would've saved those turnip seeds if someone hadn't said something, though, so thanks Gallows.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

I've been playing almost all day, and I had gotten to summer... Then my game crashed. I have a bad habit of not saving until I'm ready to stop playing...

I even got Klaus to a purple flower too...


----------



## Chara




----------



## EndlessElements

your game can crash? 0_0


----------



## Lady Timpani

ElysiaCrossing said:


> I've been playing almost all day, and I had gotten to summer... Then my game crashed. I have a bad habit of not saving until I'm ready to stop playing...
> 
> I even got Klaus to a purple flower too...



Oh my god, I would probably cry haha. I'm sorry though. 

Do you have the eShop version or what?


----------



## Superpenguin

I miss the convenience of the shipping bin. :/
It's annoying to wait for the vendor at the start.


----------



## Chara

but its more interesting isnt it


----------



## LyraVale

Superpenguin said:


> I'm a hoarder with all foraged stuff so that's not a problem lol. Never would've saved those turnip seeds if someone hadn't said something, though, so thanks Gallows.



I'm a hoarder too, but sometimes you're like, "Oh, I find these everywhere, I already have 50, I'll just sell most and keep a few" then you get to a task that's like "need 200" and you have to go collect them all over again. XD That happens to me in these kind of games all the time.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Oh my gosh, I was so sad at this part, but I couldn't help laughing what happened after.



Spoiler



After Eda died, on the same day  I got a knock on my door from Veronica with a smiling face saying "Good morning, Tyler" and Jonas said "We've got some really great news for you." An old, dear friend to the town just died and now they come knocking on my door saying there's good news. No time to mourn I guess.


----------



## Chara

yeah....


----------



## Superpenguin

LyraVale said:


> I'm a hoarder too, but sometimes you're like, "Oh, I find these everywhere, I already have 50, I'll just sell most and keep a few" then you get to a task that's like "need 200" and you have to go collect them all over again. XD That happens to me in these kind of games all the time.



I'm like that except I'll be like "Oh, I already have 50. There is no need for me to waste time picking that up. I'll just walk by."


----------



## Cou

DarkDesertFox said:


> Oh my gosh, I was so sad at this part, but I couldn't help laughing what happened after.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> After Eda died, on the same day  I got a knock on my door from Veronica with a smiling face saying "Good morning, Tyler" and Jonas said "We've got some really great news for you." An old, dear friend to the town just died and now they come knocking on my door saying there's good news. No time to mourn I guess.





Spoiler



yeah like.. they talk about dating and such with you when you talk to people or your birthday but like... it's like nothing happened after winter 1...


----------



## Lady Timpani

For those wooing Klaus: someone on gameFAQS was complaining that the bouillabaisse recipe wasn't automatically unlocked with Rose Country, and Fogu has updated their guide to say that you need to buy the basic soup set from Silk Country before bouillabaisse will be unlocked. Idk if this is helpful or if you guys are already at that point yet, but I figured it'd be best to spread the word.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Prof Gallows said:


> Kaiaa just managed to get him to that and showed me earlier lol
> 
> 
> I've been waiting on Licorice/Reina so I've not even touched any of the dating stuff yet.



Hahaha that's great, especially since I like that we're getting the same guy; he really is my favorite this time around and yep I tend to focus on dating first and foremost however I am truly shocked as I got Eda's third event SMACK DAB at the end of Fall wow...

Oh and might I add Klaus is truly the best Bachelor I have ever seen OMG his freaking events are just all so sweet xD Right up there with ANB's Allen which is pretty contradicting towards the other.

Oh and yup torn up into pieces on Winter 1 TT_TT


----------



## Cou

Lady Timpani said:


> For those wooing Klaus: someone on gameFAQS was complaining that the bouillabaisse recipe wasn't automatically unlocked with Rose Country, and Fogu has updated their guide to say that you need to buy the basic soup set from Silk Country before bouillabaisse will be unlocked. Idk if this is helpful or if you guys are already at that point yet, but I figured it'd be best to spread the word.


big thank you!! i see a lot of people having problems with the bouillabaisse recipe not being unlocked and i was confused bc i didn't run into this problem but i guess it makes sense since i hogged the basic recipes. but does anyone know if raeger counts those times you ate at his restaurant before you got all the basic recipes or nah? when does he start giving you recipes?

and how does the amount of items you ship conquest work?? i was set to have the conquest and i shipped A LOT, more than 100 at least, but when the results came, apparently i shipped 0 whereas fritz shipped 80 and im so confused???


----------



## Lolipup

Ah! this is a question I probably should of asked everyone earlier on, but I'm curious! what did everyone name their farm, character, and animals?? <3 

I named my character after myself, so Alee, and my farm is Coffee Farm! I haven't gotten any animals unlocked yet because I'm a scrub;; but when I'll update with what I named them~ ^^


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Lolipup said:


> Ah! this is a question I probably should of asked everyone earlier on, but I'm curious! what did everyone name their farm, character, and animals?? <3
> 
> I named my character after myself, so Alee, and my farm is Coffee Farm! I haven't gotten any animals unlocked yet because I'm a scrub;; but when I'll update with what I named them~ ^^



Hahaha Otaku farm here---Kurawa Farm, my character is named after my OC/looks like her; Kairi, my cow is Hanako (by default lol), Chiickens are Saki, Miko, Yumiko, Horse is Taku, Sheep are Kaiia (after Kaiaa xD) and Mikumi. btw I like Kaiia more Mikumi keeps popping by the barn door ugh stop leaving the barn you stupid sheep >: No pet yet haha.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Does anyone know how to trigger Agates last event? My boyfriend said he went by Fogu and it doesn't work?


----------



## Cou

i just realized there's no pumpkin festival in this game?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

EndlessElements said:


> your game can crash? 0_0



apparently so... I was going to the restaurant to fill my stamina then all of a sudden it went black so I thought "oh hey, maybe it's a cutscene" then something happened and it crashed. 



Lady Timpani said:


> Oh my god, I would probably cry haha. I'm sorry though.
> 
> Do you have the eShop version or what?



I have a hardcopy... Like, that's NEVER happened to me before... 

and of course i bought the game from walmart, so if something happens I can't take it back. fffff.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Another thing. Is there a story line to this game? My boyfriend is the only one to play it so far. So I know nothing. Normally in HM games you have to do something with the goddess or sprites. Anything like that?


----------



## Lolipup

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Hahaha Otaku farm here---Kurawa Farm, my character is named after my OC/looks like her; Kairi, my cow is Hanako (by default lol), Chiickens are Saki, Miko, Yumiko, Horse is Taku, Sheep are Kaiia (after Kaiaa xD) and Mikumi. btw I like Kaiia more Mikumi keeps popping by the barn door ugh stop leaving the barn you stupid sheep >: No pet yet haha.


 Aww~ well Otaku farms are amazing too! so no worries about that. <3

I think I love the name Miko best, but I gotta say naming a sheepie after Kaiaa is super cute! <3 although eep! ;w; I'm sorry your sheep keeps leaving the barn oh my <3


----------



## Cou

Dasbreenee said:


> Another thing. Is there a story line to this game? My boyfriend is the only one to play it so far. So I know nothing. Normally in HM games you have to do something with the goddess or sprites. Anything like that?



sadly no potential in the storyline compare to older games but apparently here you basically have to make your town well known by shipping to other countries. though there are some really touchy feels here and there..


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Lolipup said:


> Ah! this is a question I probably should of asked everyone earlier on, but I'm curious! what did everyone name their farm, character, and animals?? <3
> 
> I named my character after myself, so Alee, and my farm is Coffee Farm! I haven't gotten any animals unlocked yet because I'm a scrub;; but when I'll update with what I named them~ ^^



My Character's name is Belle♪ and my farm is Lunar★ farm. I've got a cow named Hanako, and a horse named Helios. ^.^


----------



## Eldin

Cou said:


> but does anyone know if raeger counts those times you ate at his restaurant before you got all the basic recipes or nah? when does he start giving you recipes?
> 
> and how does the amount of items you ship conquest work?? i was set to have the conquest and i shipped A LOT, more than 100 at least, but when the results came, apparently i shipped 0 whereas fritz shipped 80 and im so confused???



1) I believe he does count them. You need to buy all of the basic recipe sets from vendors before he will start giving you recipes. Just the _sets_, not all of the single recipes they stock. The earliest you can do so is Fall, if you ship enough to unlock Sakura Country (they sell the last two sets). I just bought them, and started getting recipes right away so I'm nearly certain he counted all of the dishes I bought beforehand. 

2) Was it the _day of_ the conquest, not before? Because I made that mistake at first. c; If it was the day of, and you chose most items shipped and not most money made, then it should have counted. So if not, it might have been a glitch?

~

And my farmer is Amanda from Ordon Farm. Currently I have my barn animals named after Vikings characters and coop animals named after The Returned, haha. So my cow is Aslaug, my sheep is Bjorn, two chickens are Rowan and Lena, and my rabbit is Simon. Also my horse is named Sergio for no apparent reason, although I may replace him at some point to rename.

I also have the original cow, Hanako, and another sheep also named Bjorn that had the cowardly personality so I had to buy another (forgot to reset beforehand). They will both be sold soon so I'm not really counting them, haha.


----------



## Cou

Eldin said:


> 1) I believe he does count them. You need to buy all of the basic recipe sets from vendors before he will start giving you recipes. Just the _sets_, not all of the single recipes they stock. The earliest you can do so is Fall, if you ship enough to unlock Sakura Country (they sell the last two sets). I just bought them, and started getting recipes right away so I'm nearly certain he counted all of the dishes I bought beforehand.
> 
> 2) Was it the _day of_ the conquest, not before? Because I made that mistake at first. c; If it was the day of, and you chose most items shipped and not most money made, then it should have counted. So if not, it might have been a glitch?
> 
> ~
> 
> And my farmer is Amanda from Ordon Farm. Currently I have my barn animals named after Vikings characters and coop animals named after The Returned, haha. So my cow is Aslaug, my sheep is Bjorn, two chickens are Rowan and Lena, and my rabbit is Simon. Also my horse is named Sergio for no apparent reason, although I may replace him at some point to rename.
> 
> I also have the original cow, Hanako, and another sheep also named Bjorn that had the cowardly personality so I had to buy another (forgot to reset beforehand). They will both be sold soon so I'm not really counting them, haha.



yup ive been eating almost everyday since day 15 of spring and i unlocked the Sakura country and bought the basic and when i came back he gave me a recipe ^_^ also yeah p sure it was the day of the conquest... it was the only time the vendor was available anyway plus when i woke up there was a "its my conquest today"  that was just weird esp since i actually hogged days before...


----------



## Superpenguin

I sold all my topaz cause I really wanted to win the Conquest...and I won. :3
Two bricks away from getting the seed maker finally. I can't wait any longer. Relying on the limited stock of seeds is a pain.


----------



## Chara

do you need bricks i can give you some


----------



## Superpenguin

Chara said:


> do you need bricks i can give you some



I got them all now. Thanks, though. 
I was 400 away from getting the mushroom/honey field. :'(


----------



## Cou

Superpenguin said:


> I got them all now. Thanks, though.
> I was 400 away from getting the mushroom/honey field. :'(



O: 400 money away??? oh man that sucks... i usually save before ending the day of conquest if i really want the field.. esp the paddy and orchard since those take fOREVER to get lease.. mushroom/honey is pretty important too..


----------



## Vinathi

I just bought the game! I wanted a used one from GameStop so I could use the 20% off on used games. The closest GS that had it used was like, 30 miles away 
I'm hoping it'll be worth it though. Very excited to play, but I won't be able to play until Friday qq


----------



## Superpenguin

Cou said:


> O: 400 money away??? oh man that sucks... i usually save before ending the day of conquest if i really want the field.. esp the paddy and orchard since those take fOREVER to get lease.. mushroom/honey is pretty important too..



Yea and then I had to listen to Veronica say I didn't even come close to the competition. PLEASE!
I have the flower and roots fields at least. Hopefully I'll win the Leafy Crops and Spice Fields too. :3


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Vinathi said:


> I just bought the game! I wanted a used one from GameStop so I could use the 20% off on used games. The closest GS that had it used was like, 30 miles away
> I'm hoping it'll be worth it though. Very excited to play, but I won't be able to play until Friday qq



I didn't get into it until later. The beginning is kind of boring, but once you start unlocking more stuff it gets a lot better.

I can't figure out how to re-cover the holes I've dug with a hoe.


----------



## Chara

hit it with a hammer


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

SAVE YOUR BLACK BRANCHES/LUMBER TT_TT OMG the resetting was horrible lol, so many platinum upgrades need it+television needs 12 and last home upgrade needs 30 don't be like me xD


----------



## Dasbreenee

My boyfriend is looking for black lumber. Where would he get this? (He's been playing so I haven't touched the game and can't find anything online) 
He says there's not many trees you can cut but he's wondering if theres a certain time frame you need to cut the trees?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Dasbreenee said:


> My boyfriend is looking for black lumber. Where would he get this? (He's been playing so I haven't touched the game and can't find anything online)
> He says there's not many trees you can cut but he's wondering if theres a certain time frame you need to cut the trees?



This is from gamefaqs and they worked for me:

You can get black lumber from:
- diving
- fishing
- cutting black branches on fall and winter (it will start to appear on fall 1st)
- tree stumps from safari
- get from vendor's reward

Good luck because resetting for some is a pain, regular trees do not give black lumber, you have to pretty much forage and they are easier to find from Fall 1 through Winter >: Just got my 30th piece so be sure to hold them for later and not sell them.


----------



## Dasbreenee

Kairi-Kitten said:


> This is from gamefaqs and they worked for me:
> 
> You can get black lumber from:
> - diving
> - fishing
> - cutting black branches on fall and winter (it will start to appear on fall 1st)
> - tree stumps from safari
> - get from vendor's reward
> 
> Good luck because resetting for some is a pain, regular trees do not give black lumber, you have to pretty much forage and they are easier to find from Fall 1 through Winter >: Just got my 30th piece so be sure to hold them for later and not sell them.



It's for my boyfriend. He's never really gotten into HM games so he has no idea how to really play. Haha. He's only played ToT and he tended to sleep and pick crops. Repeat. 
He's for some reason really interested in this game. Lmao. Already 55 hours since the 1st of April. He's already in year 5, almost 6. And married. So he's addicted. I told him a million times to keep his materials but he didn't listen. XD
Thanks for the info, Ill let him know!


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Dasbreenee said:


> It's for my boyfriend. He's never really gotten into HM games so he has no idea how to really play. Haha. He's only played ToT and he tended to sleep and pick crops. Repeat.
> He's for some reason really interested in this game. Lmao. Already 55 hours since the 1st of April. He's already in year 5, almost 6. And married. So he's addicted. I told him a million times to keep his materials but he didn't listen. XD
> Thanks for the info, Ill let him know!



Hahaha that's really cool xD I had varying degrees of enjoyment for each game I played; gotta say this one is super fun so I don't doubt the addiction since I am 60+ hours in rip lol ooo and he's in a farther year lol that was fast 8'D

Yup materials are always important which I too forget every time haha : P

Oh and nag him to save those black branches lol just got a vendor request for 30 black lumber TT_TT YUP definitely save 'em all xD


----------



## Cou

already almost in year 6?! OAO that's impressive..

it's barely my third conquest and the price shipping thing is already up to 150k.... what would i have done if it wasn't harvesting time..


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Ah I assume he is in year 2 month 5-6 since I believe you can't skip years for unlocking new things xD

And gosh darn my shipping rivalry prices are sky high nearly 1 mil TT_TT woe is me hahaha


----------



## danioof

I think I'm going to end up caving and buying this @-@


----------



## Kaiaa

I'm still in year 1 of winter and I just experienced the Starlight Gala... 



Spoiler



I can't say that I was very impressed. I love the game but the festivals, in my opinion, just aren't very eventful as they were in previous games.


----------



## jobby47

It looks like a good game.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Kaiaa said:


> I'm still in year 1 of winter and I just experienced the Starlight Gala...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I was very impressed. I love the game but the festivals, in my opinion, just aren't very eventful as they were in previous games.



Have to agree with this, also lack of more festivals although I do enjoy the Fashion Fiesta.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Kaiaa said:


> I'm still in year 1 of winter and I just experienced the Starlight Gala...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I can't say that I was very impressed. I love the game but the festivals, in my opinion, just aren't very eventful as they were in previous games.



Agreed. I wouldn't be surprised if during the firework show if you donate 100k you'd get 3 fireworks instead of 2. I need to get a barn for my horse. I am so tired of him following me around when I'm trying to tend to my cows and sheep.


----------



## LyraVale

Reading spoiler and between the lines of what you guys are saying as you play...I feel like it's not that impressive of a game. :c

I think it would probably be only good if it's your first time playing the series...or if you haven't played in a few years. If there's nothing to compare it to...as there seems to be nothing new or different from the other HM installations. 

Otherwise, there seem to be a lot of disappointments or just generally unimpressive events.

Am I wrong?


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

LyraVale said:


> Reading spoiler and between the lines of what you guys are saying as you play...I feel like it's not that impressive of a game. :c
> 
> I think it would probably be only good if it's your first time playing the series...or if you haven't played in a few years. If there's nothing to compare it to...as there seems to be nothing new or different from the other HM installations.
> 
> Otherwise, there seem to be a lot of disappointments or just generally unimpressive events.
> 
> Am I wrong?



As someone who is playing it, I must disagree lol xD I am addicted as I have ever been yes here and there are some let downs, but my overall experience has been tremendously fun and the numerous amount of animals/customization/bachelors/bachelorettes etc. is incredibly well played out so no REAL complaints from me ;D

Oh and it is my like 8th+ HM title and I LOVE IT! so not just good for beginners :3


----------



## LyraVale

Kairi-Kitten said:


> As someone who is playing it, I must disagree lol xD I am addicted as I have ever been yes here and there are some let downs, but my overall experience has been tremendously fun and the numerous amount of animals/customization/bachelors/bachelorettes etc. is incredibly well played out so no REAL complaints from me ;D
> 
> Oh and it is my like 8th+ HM title and I LOVE IT! so not just good for beginners :3



That's really good to hear! I was so excited to try this for a while, then I got into other games...anyway, lots of back and forth. I didn't know if I should keep it on my wishlist. I'm glad you're enjoying it.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

LyraVale said:


> That's really good to hear! I was so excited to try this for a while, then I got into other games...anyway, lots of back and forth. I didn't know if I should keep it on my wishlist. I'm glad you're enjoying it.



Definitely one to think about hehe : )

And added note, I started a new save file for Nadi/Raeger since ugh I saved too far into my Klaus file and it would have taken eons to get him to break up xD Oh well my lesson learned; I did name my new Farm Ishval for Nadi's sake haha and my new Farmer is Sasha after me : D


----------



## Peoki

Finals are kicking in, so I haven't been able to play as much as I'd like.  

What is everyone's daily routine - if any? I feel like the town isn't as rich in resources as compared to previous titles. 
I start off with my crops and barn chores before heading out to collect logs/stones and dive. It's already 1700~1900 by the time I'm finished, which is a bit early to end the day. I'm still in year 1 mid-spring. What else could I do to use my time efficiently?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

LyraVale said:


> Reading spoiler and between the lines of what you guys are saying as you play...I feel like it's not that impressive of a game. :c
> 
> I think it would probably be only good if it's your first time playing the series...or if you haven't played in a few years. If there's nothing to compare it to...as there seems to be nothing new or different from the other HM installations.
> 
> Otherwise, there seem to be a lot of disappointments or just generally unimpressive events.
> 
> Am I wrong?



I haven't touched Harvest Moon since Animal Parade so I don't know if my opinion is biased or not. I wasn't too impressed at the start of the game. I felt like there was very little to do and see. However, after progressing further in the game and unlocking more things I enjoy it so much more than when I first started. I do wish the events were better and there were more interactive elements with the people, but overall I really like this game.


----------



## LyraVale

DarkDesertFox said:


> I haven't touched Harvest Moon since Animal Parade so I don't know if my opinion is biased or not. I wasn't too impressed at the start of the game. I felt like there was very little to do and see. However, after progressing further in the game and unlocking more things I enjoy it so much more than when I first started. I do wish the events were better and there were more interactive elements with the people, but overall I really like this game.



But aren't all HM games like that? I know ANB was really uneventful for the first season or 2...it was like, water plants, look around, say hi to 5 people, feed the chicken, feed the cow, go to sleep. lol I don't know how they get away with it. But I've heard the other games in the series always start out that way too. Until you unlock some stuff...


----------



## Dasbreenee

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Ah I assume he is in year 2 month 5-6 since I believe you can't skip years for unlocking new things xD
> 
> And gosh darn my shipping rivalry prices are sky high nearly 1 mil TT_TT woe is me hahaha



No he was in year six haha. He just finished the game after being 8 years in. 
he put 70 hours into it and finally had kids and did a few other things and finished up. Now he's on to a new beginning. He's never played that one.
I have so many HM games and haven't played a lot. XD


----------



## DarkDesertFox

LyraVale said:


> But aren't all HM games like that? I know ANB was really uneventful for the first season or 2...it was like, water plants, look around, say hi to 5 people, feed the chicken, feed the cow, go to sleep. lol I don't know how they get away with it. But I've heard the other games in the series always start out that way too. Until you unlock some stuff...



I don't know to be honest lol. It's been a long time since I've touched one I hardly remember.



Dasbreenee said:


> No he was in year six haha. He just finished the game after being 8 years in.
> he put 70 hours into it and finally had kids and did a few other things and finished up. Now he's on to a new beginning. He's never played that one.
> I have so many HM games and haven't played a lot. XD



Did the game legitimately end after 8 years or did he just stop playing at 8 years? It would suck if it really did end.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't know to be honest lol. It's been a long time since I've touched one I hardly remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the game legitimately end after 8 years or did he just stop playing at 8 years? It would suck if it really did end.



My guess is the credits rolled but it didn't so to speak end haha, most HM handhelds don't make you stop playing so that's my guess xD There is always more to do, but otherwise I have put 70+ hours in and no year 8 yet : )

Hmmm also as far as I can tell you have to play through each year, I know they did year skips in RF 4 but hmm just seems odd to finish in 70 hours as there are sooooooooooo many things to unlock and it takes sooooo long but oh well xD

In any case I hope that's not true as it defeats the purpose of HM imo : O


----------



## Cou

been working on unlocking ice country and tropical country... but rip the amount of things they want for specific items is driving me nuts...... esp that garden and street items.. a which exactly are those? ...


----------



## Dasbreenee

DarkDesertFox said:


> I don't know to be honest lol. It's been a long time since I've touched one I hardly remember.
> 
> 
> 
> Did the game legitimately end after 8 years or did he just stop playing at 8 years? It would suck if it really did end.



No, haha. The end credits rolled way way before. But I just meant he himself was done playing. 
I don't think any HM game really ends until you want it to.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Dasbreenee said:


> No, haha. The end credits rolled way way before. But I just meant he himself was done playing.
> I don't think any HM game really ends until you want it to.



Phew lol got scared for a moment xD Well at least he had fun for 70 hours : D And sorry if my post came off as mean not my intention haha : O


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Phew! That's good to know. 

Does anyone know if the hammer effects the quality of ores you have a chance at mining? Right now I'm using the master hammer.


----------



## Holla

I finally made it to Summer of Year 1! Lol I've been busy with work to have much time to play until lately. I've already gotten a couple heart/flower events with Mistel now I'm going to work on seeing the other bachelors first few events. So far I'm really liking how making money appears to be much more challenging in this game compared to ANB (I'm playing on Veteran mode by the way).

I also briefly started a boy file (I did this in ANB as well and I like it, cause when I get sick of what I have to do in my other file I can switch it up). Not to mention going for a bachelorette is really fun too! I've only just finished the tutorials and fixed up his old shack of a house (That terrible hat of his and hair style had to go!) but I've stopped at that for now. I'll likely see the first few heart/flower events for all the bachelorettes while I wait for Agate to be unlocked as I think that's who I'll have him going for.


----------



## Holla

By the way, what's one of the best yet easiest gifts to give Raeger? (I'm only in Summer of Year 2). I want to see his first two events before making a final decision between him and Mistel. I know for Mistel I just simply give him Milk. Thanks for any suggestions! ^.^


----------



## Dasbreenee

Kairi-Kitten said:


> Phew lol got scared for a moment xD Well at least he had fun for 70 hours : D And sorry if my post came off as mean not my intention haha : O



Oh no. Not at all. 
I literally never take anything someone says over the Internet as mean, unless they literally say something mean. XD 
It's hard to show emotion in text haha.


----------



## Cou

DarkDesertFox said:


> Phew! That's good to know.
> 
> Does anyone know if the hammer effects the quality of ores you have a chance at mining? Right now I'm using the master hammer.



ye apparently the hammer affects the ores so do upgrade as early as you can!



Holla said:


> By the way, what's one of the best yet easiest gifts to give Raeger? (I'm only in Summer of Year 2). I want to see his first two events before making a final decision between him and Mistel. I know for Mistel I just simply give him Milk. Thanks for any suggestions! ^.^


ive been giving him seaweeds from silk country i think, and he's currently pink/red(?) flower for me


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Dasbreenee said:


> Oh no. Not at all.
> I literally never take anything someone says over the Internet as mean, unless they literally say something mean. XD
> It's hard to show emotion in text haha.



Oh phew lol, I was like wow I am really mean xD
Glad it didn't come off like that haha 8'D



> By the way, what's one of the best yet easiest gifts to give Raeger?



As for Raeger Coffee Packs work too, got him quickly to Purple; now I just need Nadi to decide who to go for on my second file xD


----------



## oreo

I just got this game, woohoo! I'm still on the tutorial part.
If you guys got any tips for a newbie, that would be great. c:
Like what to forge on in the beginning, etc...


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

milkbae said:


> I just got this game, woohoo! I'm still on the tutorial part.
> If you guys got any tips for a newbie, that would be great. c:
> Like what to forge on in the beginning, etc...



Ok so gather/forage throughout the first year for example pick up ALL rocks/pebbles/weeds etc. and save 5 Turnip seeds from Spring as you'll need them by Fall for the seed maker and during Fall 1+ collect/save all Black Branches for the biggest house upgrade (you'll need 30 xD) These can be found from diving, safari zone stumps, fall/winter sitting around, fishing and some other ways but they can only be foraged; also for the riavlry thing keep hoarding as much stuff as you can in-between challenge days and compete VERY EARLY otherwise the shipping prices are CRAZY 8'D (lesson learned in first game haha) Work toward all three of Eda's events in the first year from Spring to Fall and gift her Potage which is her favorite and can be done by growing potatoes>getting a kitchen and buying the basic starch recipes from cabin country I believe. You'll want to do LOTS of trading with the vendors to get more reputation with Eda as well as compete in rivalry and you need up to 5,000 friendship with Eda as well as 500 reputation for her last event; usually for me it finishes when I have unlocked the 500k vendor xD in any case if someone has other stuff to add please do : D

Oh and my own tip; get the sewing studio asap as when you get Flax unlocked you can earn LOTS by making golden linen cloth and also get 15 or so peach sedlings for summer earning ;D


----------



## oreo

Kairi-Kitten said:


> snip snip


Wow, Tysm for all this info! I appreciate it a lot. c;
I'm a bit confused on some parts but it's probably because I'm too early in the game.


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

milkbae said:


> Wow, Tysm for all this info! I appreciate it a lot. c;
> I'm a bit confused on some parts but it's probably because I'm too early in the game.



This covers a lot if you want to try it out : )

http://fogu.com/sos1/

And yes haha no matter how many new HM games I get I always need help as there is always something new xD


----------



## oreo

Kairi-Kitten said:


> This covers a lot if you want to try it out : )
> 
> http://fogu.com/sos1/
> 
> And yes haha no matter how many new HM games I get I always need help as there is always something new xD


That link is very helpful! Thanks again Kairi-Kitten! Time to read more helpful tips now. B)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

milkbae said:


> That link is very helpful! Thanks again Kairi-Kitten! Time to read more helpful tips now. B)



You're quite welcome : )


----------



## Holla

Oh man, just experienced Raeger's Purple Flower event too cute! Help guys I can't decide between Mistel or Raeger, gah!

Mistel: His young looks don't bother me, he's very cute and I love the blonde hair. Loves Antiques is a gentleman and has an interesting sense of humour. But he has an older sister to lean on when he needs support.

Raeger: Handsome amazing orange hair, beautiful blue eyes. Not afraid to share personal moments with a friend. He has no family left and it's quite sad... :/ But I'm not a huge fan of cooks and he reminds me of Chase from Animal Parade (but minus the cold antisocial-ness).

I love both of these guys! I've never had this problem before. Help! Lol.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I think I'm actually going to go with Fritz over Klaus. Klaus's personality just feels a little too bland to me, and Fritz is such a sweetie. 

But I'm kind of wishing I had played as a boy because Agate is such a cutie, and I've always loved Reina. :s 

Anyway, Holla, I like Raeger more than I do Mistel. Mistel is pretty possessive after you begin dating, so take that as you will.


----------



## Cou

Lady Timpani said:


> I think I'm actually going to go with Fritz over Klaus. Klaus's personality just feels a little too bland to me, and Fritz is such a sweetie.
> 
> But I'm kind of wishing I had played as a boy because Agate is such a cutie, and I've always loved Reina. :s
> 
> Anyway, Holla, I like Raeger more than I do Mistel. Mistel is pretty possessive after you begin dating, so take that as you will.



fritz is pure cuteness like a puppy........ i ship fritz and minori :'))

raeger is also pretty cool, kinda thought he was involved with too many girls so i kinda got turned off but apparently and even the booklet pointed out that he's just really earnest and kind. and mistel, i don't really blame his possessiveness, iirc he was abandoned by his parents so i guess i understand where he was coming from.

reina is amazing and charming, i always wanted to make a male character for tott but it was just such a drag series i didn't even finish my female file lol

agate and elise are precious...

i also love melanie so im hoping she'll be in later games, older and as a bachelorette :'))


----------



## Lady Timpani

Cou said:


> fritz is pure cuteness like a puppy........ i ship fritz and minori :'))
> 
> raeger is also pretty cool, kinda thought he was involved with too many girls so i kinda got turned off but apparently and even the booklet pointed out that he's just really earnest and kind. and mistel, i don't really blame his possessiveness, iirc he was abandoned by his parents so i guess i understand where he was coming from.
> 
> reina is amazing and charming, i always wanted to make a male character for tott but it was just such a drag series i didn't even finish my female file lol
> 
> agate and elise are precious...
> 
> i also love melanie so im hoping she'll be in later games, older and as a bachelorette :'))



Yeah, I've seen a couple people mention that about Mistel, and I can see where they're coming from. I think the thing that ultimately made me rule him out is how young he looks (which already made me uncomfortable) combined with that dialogue haha. It's a nice contrast, I guess. To each their own, though, as long as everyone's happy. 

The only bad thing about going with Fritz is getting his reverse proposal. :/ I'll either propose to him myself or see if I can trade someone for his favorite gift. 

Also same at shipping Fritz and Minori. I think Eda really wanted it to happen, too.


----------



## fup10k

I'm choosing Fritz because 1. he's my BF's favorite (and reminds me of him a lot actually???? super cute) and 2. HE'S SO SWEET AND SO NICE AND WONDERFUL? 

I was initially going to choose klaus or mistel, but they weren't really my thing once i got into dialogues, etc. 


right now my biggest fight is getting 5* flax. please kill me 

I don't even want to think about unlocking tropical/ice country.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I gave Licorice the ring so now we're boyfriend and girlfriend. I decided to upgrade my house to the two story version, but now there's 3 double beds. I don't want 3 of them lol. Is there any way to delete them?


----------



## Kaiaa

I just got to Klaus's yellow heart event, which I thought was pretty cute. He's the oldest bachelor which is one of the reasons why I chose him...besides his dashing looks <3

Also, does anyone know how to get wool+ (or any of the + items)? I've been taking care of my animals and taking them to the safari and giving them treats but still no + items


----------



## fup10k

Kaiaa said:


> I just got to Klaus's yellow heart event, which I thought was pretty cute. He's the oldest bachelor which is one of the reasons why I chose him...besides his dashing looks <3
> 
> Also, does anyone know how to get wool+ (or any of the + items)? I've been taking care of my animals and taking them to the safari and giving them treats but still no + items



you need 100 hours in the safari  to get HQ + items. 
Remember to leave some animals out, they will no longer produce normal ones


----------



## Kaiaa

fup10k said:


> you need 100 hours in the safari  to get HQ + items.
> Remember to leave some animals out, they will no longer produce normal ones


Oh! That's a good idea! I suppose I just need a few more days worth of safari time then hehe thank you!


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

How do you increase your FP? I like Frtiz <3


----------



## oswaldies

I really want this game!
I only have A New Beginning :c​


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> How do you increase your FP? I like Frtiz <3



This haha. Also, how do you gift things?


----------



## fup10k

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> This haha. Also, how do you gift things?



You gift things by holding it and facing them

you gain FP by talking, wearing favorite clothes/accessories, wrapping gifts, etc. Fogu.com has a good amount of detail on this


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

fup10k said:


> You gift things by holding it and facing them
> 
> you gain FP by talking, wearing favorite clothes/accessories, wrapping gifts, etc. Fogu.com has a good amount of detail on this


Oh I see haha. I was just on that site. Thank you!!








Does Fritz hate me? :0. I've been trying to be nice 0-0


----------



## fup10k

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Oh I see haha. I was just on that site. Thank you!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Does Fritz hate me? :0. I've been trying to be nice 0-0



did you check fogu to see what he likes? o:
http://fogu.com/sos1/villagers/marriage/fritz.php
there's a list of disliked items there.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

fup10k said:


> did you check fogu to see what he likes? o:
> http://fogu.com/sos1/villagers/marriage/fritz.php
> there's a list of disliked items there.


Oh I see haha. I feel so dumb >.<



Can you gift them people anything? I was trying to gift him milk but...

EDIT: Nevermind. I gifting him the milk. I was trying to do it when he was walking back from the moo moo festival xD


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

fup10k said:


> you need 100 hours in the safari  to get HQ + items.
> Remember to leave some animals out, they will no longer produce normal ones



Whoops although I got it from winning a contest once, that makes more sense thanks haha I was like what happened there xD"? I shall start taking my animals there : )

And true enough, Kaiaa; that was my biggest reason for choosing Klaus too and he's a charmer imo ; )


----------



## fup10k

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Oh I see haha. I feel so dumb >.<
> 
> 
> 
> Can you gift them people anything? I was trying to gift him milk but...
> 
> EDIT: Nevermind. I gifting him the milk. I was trying to do it when he was walking back from the moo moo festival xD



You should also note that he only gains FP for HQ (+) items. Regular animal products are a neutral (+0) FP


----------



## Arabelle

I just started playing it today!!! <3  my sister in law got one for me and one for her.. she says it's my late bday present, haha

you guys weren't kidding about the long tutorial... I'm tired of this tutorial stages ughh xD.. I was addicted to the New Beginning so most of stuff I'm already familiar with, but can't skip the tutorial.. ahh can't wait til I can do more stuff in the game.. >.<


----------



## oath2order

This tutorial wasn't as bad as ANB.

I need to get used to town. I keep wanting to exit out the east but it's really leaving out the upperwest to get home


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Oh my, Nadi is so tsundere xD He also dislikes kids but puts up with them I can relate to this guy<3


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

You know how there's multiplayer? How good is it?

Can someone help me or something? I'm soo confused xD. Even after reading guides.


----------



## Superpenguin

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> You know how there's multiplayer? How good is it?
> 
> Can someone help me or something? I'm soo confused xD. Even after reading guides.



It was better in ANB, imo. You get to either open up your farm for others to come over and help fertilize your crops or you'll go to someone else's farm. Either way, you still give out and receive presents to/from the other players. Unfortunately, unlike in ANB, you can't interact with any animals to get milk or wool products.


----------



## fup10k

Multiplayer is really good for the fertilization. You get 5 points per magic wand. It's like adding a whole extra fertilizer 
However, after star level 3 (which is when you usually get 3 points per fertilizer) you can continue to get 5 points, so it can be considered better than using fertilizer anyway. Especially since fertilizer is so hard to come by in this game.


----------



## oreo

How do you give your cows treats or obtain them?
i'm a newb


----------



## Holla

milkbae said:


> How do you give your cows treats or obtain them?
> i'm a newb



You can usually buy them from a shop or vendor. (I can't remember exactly but I think the Cabin or Sakura vendor sells treats). As for giving them treats you just hold them and then press A when next to your cow.


----------



## Cou

milkbae said:


> How do you give your cows treats or obtain them?
> i'm a newb



you buy them from the cabin country and put them in your storage box and they'll be at the treats dispenser in your barn/coop (this is so handy omg..)

and same about the multiplayer, it sucks that we can't interact with our animals there bc that was my way of taking care of my animals back in anb... now i waste about an hour or two in-game tending them so i only keep as little as i can >:[


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Can someone give me a guide on what to do in this game? I'm soo confused xD


----------



## Cou

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Can someone give me a guide on what to do in this game? I'm soo confused xD



what are you confused about?? O:

but here's a dandy basic guide http://fogu.com/sos1/basics/index.php


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Cou said:


> what are you confused about?? O:
> 
> but here's a dandy basic guide http://fogu.com/sos1/basics/index.php



I just don't know what I'm supposed to do after the turtioul. XD


----------



## DarkDesertFox

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I just don't know what I'm supposed to do after the turtioul. XD



I felt the same way. My advise is that you don't spend too long in a day. The game gets a lot better once you unlock more stuff.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

DarkDesertFox said:


> I felt the same way. My advise is that you don't spend too long in a day. The game gets a lot better once you unlock more stuff.


What kind of gifts should I give Fritz? Do you have to buy it or......


----------



## oswaldies

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> What kind of gifts should I give Fritz? Do you have to buy it or......



Give him a kiss ofc.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> What kind of gifts should I give Fritz? Do you have to buy it or......



Probably a fish or insect to start.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

DarkDesertFox said:


> Probably a fish or insect to start.



Alrighty. I'll do that. 


(do I need a fishing rod)


----------



## DarkDesertFox

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Alrighty. I'll do that.
> 
> 
> (do I need a fishing rod)



Yes and no. You can catch fish in the river just by swimming and diving, but you can also catch them with a fishing rod which Otmar will give you later.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

DarkDesertFox said:


> Yes and no. You can catch fish in the river just by swimming and diving, but you can also catch them with a fishing rod which Otmar will give you later.



Okay then. What would I do with them when I catch them?


(I'm sorry this is like my first harvest moon game and I'm really confused Dx)


----------



## fup10k

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Okay then. What would I do with them when I catch them?
> 
> 
> (I'm sorry this is like my first harvest moon game and I'm really confused Dx)



You can select to hold them to give them to him. 


It's ok  Harvest moon is basically a game where you can do whatever you want. Some choose to exclusively farm, some choose to exclusively raise animals, some choose to do a mixture, or only focus on relationships, etc. There's not technically anything you "should" be doing in it, just like there's nothing you "should" be doing in animal crossing.


----------



## Cou

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> What kind of gifts should I give Fritz? Do you have to buy it or......



butterflies are everywhere so you can give him those, i caught every butterflies i saw like the first month and i still have like 99+ in my bag even tho i give him one daily o: (same with mistel)


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

OMG Nadi after the wedding is pure sexy and romantic, love that I chose him and Klaus whoo<3


----------



## fup10k

Everyone's getting so far and i'm only on spring 12 of year 2 ;a; 

(and just got fritz to purple heart)

I'm a little disappointed that it's impossible to get his favorite gift. I wonder why they chose something so hard to get to :/


----------



## meriwether

i have just had zero time to play, so i'm still in summer of year 1 :/ i got it release day too.. i can't wait for school to be out so i can focus more on it. honors courses really take a toll on my free time urghhhh


----------



## Holla

Just for fun I played until 12am (in game time) to check out what the characters say when they are sleeping. I gotta say I love Angela's dream of an illness going around that turns people into cows. xD Sorry I don't have a pic. I made sure to save after my daily stuff was done that way I could just reset and not lose whatever that smiley face next to your stamina is called.


----------



## Zanessa

Got it for my birthday and I am hooked and I just finished training. 
Goodbye free time!


----------



## Lady Timpani

I just reached spring of year 2, and it's been taking me about two hours to get through every four days for the past (in-game) week or so. I'm not sure what's up with that (maybe processing all the flax I have?), but I'm starting to feel really burnt out and like I'm not going anywhere. Anyone else have a similar experience or have a solution or something? I'd really hate to get tired of this game before I get married, which is usually around the time I stop playing. 

Speaking of, I got Fritz to confess to me yesterday. It was really cute, and I'm glad I went with him over Klaus.


----------



## Superpenguin

Lady Timpani said:


> I just reached spring of year 2, and it's been taking me about two hours to get through every four days for the past (in-game) week or so. I'm not sure what's up with that (maybe processing all the flax I have?), but I'm starting to feel really burnt out and like I'm not going anywhere. Anyone else have a similar experience or have a solution or something? I'd really hate to get tired of this game before I get married, which is usually around the time I stop playing.
> 
> Speaking of, I got Fritz to confess to me yesterday. It was really cute, and I'm glad I went with him over Klaus.



I would say that so you don't burn out, you start lowering your number of flax fields or like plant 5 fields one day, 5 the next, 5 the next, etc. so you don't come to days where you end up harvesting 100+ flax that you then want to process. And you're probably doing the flax for the money, so just consider cooling it down when you have a good amount of cash. No need to have millions if you barely spend 10k a day.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Licorice refused my my blue feather! I'm not going to give up so easily though.

Oh... I forgot it had to be on a sunny Saturday or Sunday. It would be pretty sweet if I could get her to propose to me, but I don't know if I have the patience to give all of those gifts.


----------



## Lady Timpani

Superpenguin said:


> I would say that so you don't burn out, you start lowering your number of flax fields or like plant 5 fields one day, 5 the next, 5 the next, etc. so you don't come to days where you end up harvesting 100+ flax that you then want to process. And you're probably doing the flax for the money, so just consider cooling it down when you have a good amount of cash. No need to have millions if you barely spend 10k a day.



Yeah, that sounds like a good plan. I'm just a little confused since I only have three plots of flax going, and I don't see why 24 linen threads being processed should make my days so much longer. But I'm only doing two plots at a time now since I'm nearing five star flax, and once I reach that I'll put the seeds away for awhile.


----------



## Zanessa

How do I know if I'm getting closer to the "bae"?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ZanessaGaily said:


> How do I know if I'm getting closer to the "bae"?



Relationship wise? If they don't have a flower next to their name you have to press the left trigger to see your status when you're next to them.


----------



## Gracelia

I got this game yesterday (woohoo)~!!! I haven't touched one of these type of games since Harvest Moon on the Gamecube. I am Grace from Puccho Farm~

Mmm.. what to do with all the live animals around? I pick them all up and they get mad. XD


----------



## Zanessa

DarkDesertFox said:


> Relationship wise? If they don't have a flower next to their name you have to press the left trigger to see your status when you're next to them.



Thank you. Still got a long way to go. ;A;


----------



## eraev

Is anyone else annoyed by the strange issue catching bugs? I can be standing on top of one and it won't catch it. I didn't have this problem in ANB. I run around in circles around the bug pressing A until it finally catches.


----------



## Lady Timpani

eraev said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by the strange issue catching bugs? I can be standing on top of one and it won't catch it. I didn't have this problem in ANB. I run around in circles around the bug pressing A until it finally catches.



Hmm, I haven't noticed that. I haven't caught bugs in awhile, though, so it may have happened some other time. 

I married Fritz yesterday, and it was pretty sweet. The only problem I'm having is that I've played too much each day and am feeling kind of burnt out (even though it's only Spring year two lol), so I'm gonna take a break and come back to it. I might just hold off on having kids until my second file, when I play as a boy, but idk. Definitely wish I had played as a boy since the beginning, but Fritz is really sweet, so I guess things turned out okay. 

I'm also hearing rumors of a new game plus that is unlocked after unlocking Tropical Country, so I'm curious about getting that as well. Some say it makes marriage easier when you start a new game (??), so I might look into it more.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Today I married Licorice with the luxury wedding and chose the Eastern style. Man was that cool. I love how you can eat meals with your spouse and take turns cooking. Now I should focus on creating decorations for my farm and house. I still can't figure out how to apply the double bed style onto a preexisting double bed. It doesn't show up in my inventory.


----------



## Cou

DarkDesertFox said:


> Today I married Licorice with the luxury wedding and chose the Eastern style. Man was that cool. I love how you can eat meals with your spouse and take turns cooking. Now I should focus on creating decorations for my farm and house. I still can't figure out how to apply the double bed style onto a preexisting double bed. It doesn't show up in my inventory.


huh well if you made the double bed it should show up in the inventory and you just stand next to the existing one and click on it and press y // or was it x (the button that puts stuff back in your inventory) and it'll let you to swap into a different style of double bed. hope this makes sense, it just sucks bc you can't get rid of the bed downstairs even when you have two double beds upstairs >:[ it's so space consuming


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Cou said:


> huh well if you made the double bed it should show up in the inventory and you just stand next to the existing one and click on it and press y // or was it x (the button that puts stuff back in your inventory) and it'll let you to swap into a different style of double bed. hope this makes sense, it just sucks bc you can't get rid of the bed downstairs even when you have two double beds upstairs >:[ it's so space consuming



I'll have to try it again then and I know right? Who the heck is even going to use the other double bed lol.


----------



## Arabelle

eraev said:


> Is anyone else annoyed by the strange issue catching bugs? I can be standing on top of one and it won't catch it. I didn't have this problem in ANB. I run around in circles around the bug pressing A until it finally catches.



I noticed it-- it only happens when I'm trying to catch dragonflies.. (I'm still only in Summer year 1 xD) I just wait til it starts moving and press A, I found it makes a bit easier to catch.. i don't know if it's cuz dragonflies are flying higher in the air or it's just a small issue/glitch (?)..


----------



## Peebers

Okay could someone help me 

idk wtf to do in Harvest Moon. I haven't played it at all because I thought it was kinda boring ;; 

I'm still starting out. Still in the annoying winter phase. What do


----------



## Cou

hmm i finally went ahead and triggered a reverse confession on a sunday night. when does dessie talk about the blue feather??


----------



## Peoki

I had the worst luck with the first fishing tournament lol. It took nearly 2 hours to win with the largest fish. Maurice and Gunther kept catching 300~400cm+ fish while I only caught 80~99cm with the basic rod. How do they even pull something that large from the lakes??

I didn't like how we're limited to only one dock during the tournament. I was stuck with the spot near Eda's more times than not, and running there already wasted one of the four hours. 

Protip: Save before entering competition events lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Cou said:


> hmm i finally went ahead and triggered a reverse confession on a sunday night. when does dessie talk about the blue feather??



She talked about the blue feather when I gave the commitment ring to Licorice.


----------



## Cou

DarkDesertFox said:


> She talked about the blue feather when I gave the commitment ring to Licorice.



fr ick i feel like i need to restart the confession bc mine didn't activate at all and with all the bugs im afraid this one got the bug >:[[

unless it's got to do with the revers proposal which i doubt.. UGHHHH


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

Just got this game today! I like it a lot so far, though there was less character customization than I'd hoped for!


----------



## Rarr01

I saw this and it looks really fun.  My friend showed me her harvest moon on the wii, and it looks so entertaining! I might buy it from amazon with my birthday cards


----------



## danioof

Peoki said:


> I had the worst luck with the first fishing tournament lol. It took nearly 2 hours to win with the largest fish. Maurice and Gunther kept catching 300~400cm+ fish while I only caught 80~99cm with the basic rod. How do they even pull something that large from the lakes??
> 
> I didn't like how we're limited to only one dock during the tournament. I was stuck with the spot near Eda's more times than not, and running there already wasted one of the four hours.
> 
> Protip: Save before entering competition events lol



Wow, congrats on winning! I got impatient and just took the loss after the millionth restart .-. I heard if you use bait right BEFORE the contest it helps a bit (since you can't use it during) but it's still nuts that they can catch sea monsters.. Like how do you even compete with that?!


----------



## Holla

Genocider_Obama said:


> Just got this game today! I like it a lot so far, though there was less character customization than I'd hoped for!



The character customization is very limited at first! Once you upgrade your house once to the decent house you get a closet. Once you have that you can change your hairstyle, remove your hat and eventually change clothes once you are able to make some clothes. ^.^ The tied back kerchief style hair and simple dress are only for the beginning if you so choose.


----------



## Bri Hassleberry

Holla said:


> The character customization is very limited at first! Once you upgrade your house once to the decent house you get a closet. Once you have that you can change your hairstyle, remove your hat and eventually change clothes once you are able to make some clothes. ^.^ The tied back kerchief style hair and simple dress are only for the beginning if you so choose.



Aah nice! B) Thanks for letting me know!


----------



## Peoki

danioof said:


> Wow, congrats on winning! I got impatient and just took the loss after the millionth restart .-. I heard if you use bait right BEFORE the contest it helps a bit (since you can't use it during) but it's still nuts that they can catch sea monsters.. Like how do you even compete with that?!



My patience was burning low, haha. I'm definitely going to try getting the master fishing pole before the next tournament (whenever that is...). I heard about using bait beforehand as well, but I didn't want to waste any since we can't keep the fish after the tournament.


----------



## kassie

I ordered this for my mom earlier today (technically yesterday) I hope she plays it, lol.


----------



## Zanessa

How do I get treats for the animals?


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ZanessaGaily said:


> How do I get treats for the animals?



Cabin Country should have those available for you.


----------



## Meliodas

Now that I've finished up with some other games I've been playing, I've played a lot of this. Though, since I'm a total newcomer, then I'm probably not doing everything as efficiently as everyone else. I'm going to marry Iris, and then probably Angela on my second copy if I decide to make another file. Anyone have any tips for doing the most you can each day?


----------



## Zanessa

DarkDesertFox said:


> Cabin Country should have those available for you.



Ah, okay. Thanks!

Anyone have any money making tips? I'm not broke but I never seem to make much..


----------



## Lady Timpani

ZanessaGaily said:


> Ah, okay. Thanks!
> 
> Anyone have any money making tips? I'm not broke but I never seem to make much..



Have you unlocked flax yet? I know a lot of people unlocked it in like Summer, but it took me until Fall to unlock it.

Anyway, once you do, start fertilizing it to get its star rank up, convert to seeds, plant, repeat. When you turn it into thread, dye it gold, and create cloth, you'll have a whole lot of money. 

If you haven't unlocked it yet, I'd just try to plant as many crops as you can and fertilize them, if you have the seed maker shed. It's best to do this with year-long crops, like soybeans. If you have the fishing rod, I'd also recommend fishing, since you can get some pretty big fish in there that go for at least 200 G. Any smaller fish you catch can be turned into grilled fish to make them go for about 120 G.

Other than the above, diving and taking care of livestock, that's how I got money the first three months. Definitely sucks that it takes so long to make money, what with all the sheds and stuff costing as much as they do. I may do seedling mode on my new file, just because things got a little tedious after awhile.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I just want to add to the above post that if you enter your five star flax into the "Other" category for the harvest festivals, you will receive a new branding rank increasing the profit you gain from selling flax and any product made from flax. This includes the golden cloth.


----------



## Zanessa

Lady Timpani said:


> Have you unlocked flax yet? I know a lot of people unlocked it in like Summer, but it took me until Fall to unlock it.
> 
> Anyway, once you do, start fertilizing it to get its star rank up, convert to seeds, plant, repeat. When you turn it into thread, dye it gold, and create cloth, you'll have a whole lot of money.
> 
> If you haven't unlocked it yet, I'd just try to plant as many crops as you can and fertilize them, if you have the seed maker shed. It's best to do this with year-long crops, like soybeans. If you have the fishing rod, I'd also recommend fishing, since you can get some pretty big fish in there that go for at least 200 G. Any smaller fish you catch can be turned into grilled fish to make them go for about 120 G.
> 
> Other than the above, diving and taking care of livestock, that's how I got money the first three months. Definitely sucks that it takes so long to make money, what with all the sheds and stuff costing as much as they do. I may do seedling mode on my new file, just because things got a little tedious after awhile.





DarkDesertFox said:


> I just want to add to the above post that if you enter your five star flax into the "Other" category for the harvest festivals, you will receive a new branding rank increasing the profit you gain from selling flax and any product made from flax. This includes the golden cloth.



No flax yet.. heh.. But the fish thing is a good idea. Thanks for the info on flax, though!

--

Anyone know how long a cow's pregnant? Mine has been for like a whole season or two. ;A;


----------



## DarkDesertFox

ZanessaGaily said:


> No flax yet.. heh.. But the fish thing is a good idea. Thanks for the info on flax, though!
> 
> --
> 
> Anyone know how long a cow's pregnant? Mine has been for like a whole season or two. ;A;



I just buy my own cows now. I ended up having Hanako bred and I swear it felt like it took more than a month for it to be born. Then once it's born, it takes a long time for it to become an adult and give you milk products. There must be some benefit to breeding animals. Maybe the higher hearts your animal has, the calf will have an increased amount of hearts to start out with than if you were to buy a new cow?


----------



## Zanessa

DarkDesertFox said:


> I just buy my own cows now. I ended up having Hanako bred and I swear it felt like it took more than a month for it to be born. Then once it's born, it takes a long time for it to become an adult and give you milk products. There must be some benefit to breeding animals. Maybe the higher hearts your animal has, the calf will have an increased amount of hearts to start out with than if you were to buy a new cow?



Maybe. I'd hope. It was just born today after a frickin month holy crap.

--

Is Marian a guy or a girl? Because this website says it's a girl but the game uses he/him pronouns and I'm just confused..


----------



## MrPicklez

I just got this game and I already know who I'm gonna marry.

Licorice, I'm looking at you baby <3


----------



## kayleee

I just got this game! I'm still in the training part... It's a little boring as I'm already familiar with other harvest moon games, but I'm looking forward to the actual gameplay. I have to admit, I'm a little disappointed with the graphics though.


----------



## Lolipup

Oh my, I feel bad for not checking in on this thread for like ever! xwx;;

However I've been quite busy as of late, but I'm finally managed to get into my second month of the game, I'm quite pleased because the second month has got me much more interested than the first </3 it seemed really slow at first but now things are kind of picking up.. I love the conquests especially, and I've already unlocked two more vendors! not sure how I did that, but I'll accept it.

Raeger is finally at blue heart, as well! but I plan to make another file to marry Nadi, (although I haven't even see him in game yet.. xwx ) 
I just didn't expect how much I would want to really go for Raeger! it's really surprising but I like it as he reminds me almost exactly of my fianc?, from the way he acts to the way he looks to the way he tells me to get out of the kitchen when he's cooking. D: 

Although I want the reverse confession! because it's a lot more romantic when the guy asks to be together in my opinion, so I think I just need to make the sewing studio to make the ring, and then I believe just hold the ring in my rucksack to trigger it? </3 
Ah! I'm not sure, but I'll figure it out! eep.


----------



## Zanessa

Me and Klaus are now dating omg I'm so excited hold me


----------



## Lolipup

ZanessaGaily said:


> Me and Klaus are now dating omg I'm so excited hold me


Eeep, good job! <3 I will congratulate you with confetti and cake!~~


----------



## MrPicklez

I gave up on marrying Licorice and went after the cougar, Iris, instead.

We're already dating and I've already got her flower up to green. Got the big house to get married as well and it's not even Winter of year 1 yet. Think it's the 17th of Fall. Idk. I need to get the Seed Maker ffs. These low tier crops are killing me.


----------



## Holla

I'm having a major Harvest Moon problem right now lol. I have too many on the go and that is what is causing me to neglect SOS (I'm in Spring of Year 2). But on the go I also have Harvest Moon DS, and Animal Parade. Things are crazy!


----------



## Beary

i miiiiiiiight get this


----------



## MrPicklez

Super serious question, how do I go about raising my crop ratings? I read online about the seed maker but I don't really understand how it works.

I'm slow.


----------



## Eldin

Ah it's been a while since I peeked on this thread.

I'm pretty addicted to this game, I'm in Autumn of Year 2 now. ;-; I've nearly gotten all of my crops to 5-star (mostly through wanding in multiplayer on Ushi) and I'm just waiting for Klaus to pop the question (going for the reverse proposal) and trying to unlock Ice Country (I just need to ship like 100 more decorations). Honestly surprised at how far I've gotten considering some of my annoyances with the game, but I'm really enjoying it. c:

@Lolipup; excerpted from here; http://fogu.com/sos1/villagers/marriage/index.php

"Your sweetie does the exchange (i.e., a reverse ring exchange): Talk with your chosen marriage candidate on a sunny, non-holiday Saturday or Sunday with the Ring in your rucksack. If you have given him or her 100 or more gifts and the person has 25,000 FP or more, then he or she will trigger the exchange. He or she will use the Ring in your bag and ask you to go steady. For Elise, the reverse ring exchange requires her to be at a yellow flower color (45,000 FP) or higher. For Raeger, he needs to be on the first floor of the Restaurant and not upstairs in his living area."

Also to whoever asked a page back, Marian is a man, yes. c;

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also @MrKisstoefur; Fertilize! It is tedious since you can only use fertilizer once a day on each plot, but that's the main way. You can buy it from Otmar's shop, or make it in the machine in the seed shed once you build it (it's made from either weeds or twigs, but twigs take a bit longer to process). 

Once you've fertilized every day and it's ready to harvest, you take your improved crop, pop it in the seed maker, plant the seeds, keep fertilizing those and repeat. When you run it through the seed maker it will improve the quality very slightly, but not really enough to notice. 

The exception is if you make the improved seed maker combo. If you place all 6 black decorations (I can't remember the exact names because I don't have my game in front of me but it's like - black blocks, black dice block, black cone etc) on your farm, it will create a "combo" that will make your crops improve in the seed maker. I built them and honestly it's a huge help, you'll gain like a star of quality every time you make a crop into seeds which saves a lot of fertilizing.

The only thing that sucks is that the blueprints are kind of hard to obtain for those decorations. Two of them I know are only obtained by those special blue requests you get from vendors. I had to save on a Sunday night and reset to get the requests, because they just weren't showing up. And one of them asks for 30 silver (the other asks for 6 adamantite, I believe). ;l The other four I already had when I found out about this, so I guess I bought them from vendors at some point previously? And besides that, I'm pretty sure each one requires 5 adamantite, so you'll need to stockpile like 36 of those by the end of it. 

Sorry for the wall of text, but christ just writing this out I'm realizing how overly complicated this game is. What I find crazy is that if you didn't have internet access/a guide you wouldn't have any chance of figuring out most things in the game, like the combos or what to ship to unlock ice/tropical country, etc. So don't feel bad for not figuring it out, quite frankly I can't imagine how anyone would with the in-game information provided. 

edit; By crop ratings I'm assuming you mean the star rank of your crops, if not then _I'm_ slow and this info is useless, haha. c;


----------



## MrPicklez

Eldin said:


> Ah it's been a while since I peeked on this thread.
> 
> I'm pretty addicted to this game, I'm in Autumn of Year 2 now. ;-; I've nearly gotten all of my crops to 5-star (mostly through wanding in multiplayer on Ushi) and I'm just waiting for Klaus to pop the question (going for the reverse proposal) and trying to unlock Ice Country (I just need to ship like 100 more decorations). Honestly surprised at how far I've gotten considering some of my annoyances with the game, but I'm really enjoying it. c:
> 
> @Lolipup; excerpted from here; http://fogu.com/sos1/villagers/marriage/index.php
> 
> "Your sweetie does the exchange (i.e., a reverse ring exchange): Talk with your chosen marriage candidate on a sunny, non-holiday Saturday or Sunday with the Ring in your rucksack. If you have given him or her 100 or more gifts and the person has 25,000 FP or more, then he or she will trigger the exchange. He or she will use the Ring in your bag and ask you to go steady. For Elise, the reverse ring exchange requires her to be at a yellow flower color (45,000 FP) or higher. For Raeger, he needs to be on the first floor of the Restaurant and not upstairs in his living area."
> 
> Also to whoever asked a page back, Marian is a man, yes. c;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also @MrKisstoefur; Fertilize! It is tedious since you can only use fertilizer once a day on each plot, but that's the main way. You can buy it from Otmar's shop, or make it in the machine in the seed shed once you build it (it's made from either weeds or twigs, but twigs take a bit longer to process).
> 
> Once you've fertilized every day and it's ready to harvest, you take your improved crop, pop it in the seed maker, plant the seeds, keep fertilizing those and repeat. When you run it through the seed maker it will improve the quality very slightly, but not really enough to notice.
> 
> The exception is if you make the improved seed maker combo. If you place all 6 black decorations (I can't remember the exact names because I don't have my game in front of me but it's like - black blocks, black dice block, black cone etc) on your farm, it will create a "combo" that will make your crops improve in the seed maker. I built them and honestly it's a huge help, you'll gain like a star of quality every time you make a crop into seeds which saves a lot of fertilizing.
> 
> The only thing that sucks is that the blueprints are kind of hard to obtain for those decorations. Two of them I know are only obtained by those special blue requests you get from vendors. I had to save on a Sunday night and reset to get the requests, because they just weren't showing up. And one of them asks for 30 silver (the other asks for 6 adamantite, I believe). ;l The other four I already had when I found out about this, so I guess I bought them from vendors at some point previously? And besides that, I'm pretty sure each one requires 5 adamantite, so you'll need to stockpile like 36 of those by the end of it.
> 
> Sorry for the wall of text, but christ just writing this out I'm realizing how overly complicated this game is. What I find crazy is that if you didn't have internet access/a guide you wouldn't have any chance of figuring out most things in the game, like the combos or what to ship to unlock ice/tropical country, etc. So don't feel bad for not figuring it out, quite frankly I can't imagine how anyone would with the in-game information provided.
> 
> edit; By crop ratings I'm assuming you mean the star rank of your crops, if not then _I'm_ slow and this info is useless, haha. c;



God damn it. Fertlizing everything is legitimately the most tedious part of this game for me. Thanks for the help though.

RIP my life trying to ship enough items lol


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I've had to take a break from this game because of finals. I'm on the first day of year three. I need to get some more material for making clothes because I have like none other than enough to make basic clothing items.


----------



## Eldin

MrKisstoefur said:


> God damn it. Fertlizing everything is legitimately the most tedious part of this game for me. Thanks for the help though.
> 
> RIP my life trying to ship enough items lol



That's where I'm at right now, I've barely made a dent in the shipping requirements for tropical country. ;-; I'll be in like Year 5 at this rate..

And what I do is just fertilize one plot of each kind of crop that I'm working on upgrading, since every plot will get you 9 bags of higher-level seeds anyways once you harvest. Also because I can't possibly buy/make enough fertlizer to get all of my crops done. c;


----------



## MrPicklez

Eldin said:


> That's where I'm at right now, I've barely made a dent in the shipping requirements for tropical country. ;-; I'll be in like Year 5 at this rate..
> 
> And what I do is just fertilize one plot of each kind of crop that I'm working on upgrading, since every plot will get you 9 bags of higher-level seeds anyways once you harvest. Also because I can't possibly buy/make enough fertlizer to get all of my crops done. c;



The worst part about watering/fertilizing my crops is that I seem to run out of stamina so damn quickly it's ridiculous. I have gold rank on almost all my crop related tools and I still have barely any stamina. I need to upgrade to master class but it's hard to find platinum at the moment. I only have a master hammer. lel

I also need to build another barn/coop in Eda's old plot because I'm gonna need alpacas and suffolk sheep soon. Damn winter goes by so quick in this game.


----------



## Eldin

Yeah, I had the same problem. Planting was especially annoying because it doesn't even get better with upgrades like the tools. 

I just started using the medium stamina combo (royal blue tri. ring, dark green clip-ons, & violet earrings) and I'm pretty much @ full hearts all the time even after doing my farm chores, so I'd highly recommend it. I was using it while waiting to unlock the patterns for the large stamina combo accessories, but honestly the medium works fine so now I'm not even going to bother haha. 


Also if anyone wants some 5* crops/seeds just shoot me a PM, I'm not on a lot anymore but if you can catch me online I'm happy to share haha. I have most crops right now except for trees, and some later unlockables like andes potato and whatnot.


----------



## MrPicklez

Eldin said:


> Yeah, I had the same problem. Planting was especially annoying because it doesn't even get better with upgrades like the tools.
> 
> I just started using the medium stamina combo (royal blue tri. ring, dark green clip-ons, & violet earrings) and I'm pretty much @ full hearts all the time even after doing my farm chores, so I'd highly recommend it. I was using it while waiting to unlock the patterns for the large stamina combo accessories, but honestly the medium works fine so now I'm not even going to bother haha.
> 
> 
> Also if anyone wants some 5* crops/seeds just shoot me a PM, I'm not on a lot anymore but if you can catch me online I'm happy to share haha. I have most crops right now except for trees, and some later unlockables like andes potato and whatnot.



What does the accessories take to make?

Got any 5* Spring/Summer seeds? Those are my biggest seasons and I would love to have them just to be able to make my own with the seed maker eventually.


----------



## Eldin

[Royal Blue Tri. Ring] Silver + Jade (Set 11/Rose)
[Dark Green Clip-Ons] Gold + Emerald (Set 9/Wheat)
[Violet Earrings] Gold + Blue Pearl (Set 2/Cabin)

So you must have at least those countries unlocked to get the blueprints. And blue pearls I don't remember when they unlock from the vendors.. 

And I have pretty much all spring/summer, haha. Turnip, potato, cabbage, cucumber, strawberry, pumpkin, tomato, corn, melon. And most of the flowers except for white roses. c;

I also have a blue pearl if you want to make the accessories and don't have them unlocked.


----------



## MrPicklez

I have all the vendors unlocked but the last two 

I don't really care for flowers to be completely honest. Haha. Is there any use for them other than perfume? Other than that, I'd love to have some of those seeds, if you don't mind. I don't really have much to offer in return because I'm pretty poor in terms of items but I'm good on gold.


----------



## Lolipup

Eldin said:


> Ah it's been a while since I peeked on this thread.
> 
> I'm pretty addicted to this game, I'm in Autumn of Year 2 now. ;-; I've nearly gotten all of my crops to 5-star (mostly through wanding in multiplayer on Ushi) and I'm just waiting for Klaus to pop the question (going for the reverse proposal) and trying to unlock Ice Country (I just need to ship like 100 more decorations). Honestly surprised at how far I've gotten considering some of my annoyances with the game, but I'm really enjoying it. c:
> 
> @Lolipup; excerpted from here; http://fogu.com/sos1/villagers/marriage/index.php
> 
> "Your sweetie does the exchange (i.e., a reverse ring exchange): Talk with your chosen marriage candidate on a sunny, non-holiday Saturday or Sunday with the Ring in your rucksack. If you have given him or her 100 or more gifts and the person has 25,000 FP or more, then he or she will trigger the exchange. He or she will use the Ring in your bag and ask you to go steady. For Elise, the reverse ring exchange requires her to be at a yellow flower color (45,000 FP) or higher. For Raeger, he needs to be on the first floor of the Restaurant and not upstairs in his living area."


I JUST wanted to say like thank you absolutely so much! <3 I'm really dense and times and forgot to look for that aspect on fogu.. xwx;; (yet I look there for everything else... eep! )


----------



## Eldin

MrKisstoefur said:


> I have all the vendors unlocked but the last two
> 
> I don't really care for flowers to be completely honest. Haha. Is there any use for them other than perfume? Other than that, I'd love to have some of those seeds, if you don't mind. I don't really have much to offer in return because I'm pretty poor in terms of items but I'm good on gold.



Aha, no just perfume and some of the gardening decorations (flower pots and whatnot). And sure, any you'd like in particular? I'm going to be heading out shortly but if we just do quick trades without wanding then I should have time to send a few, if you're available now that is~ And I can definitely send others later on when I have more time anyways.

And no worries I don't need anything. I'm collecting twigs and small lumber rn for making decorations but if not any junk is fine!

edit; I actually have to run sorry, but maybe we can meet up tomorrow or something? Just shoot me a PM when you're around or I'll do the same, I'm hoping to be around for a little bit. c: And I should have more time, haha.

@Lolipup; No problem, good luck with the confession! c:


----------



## MrPicklez

Eldin said:


> Aha, no just perfume and some of the gardening decorations (flower pots and whatnot). And sure, any you'd like in particular? I'm going to be heading out shortly but if we just do quick trades without wanding then I should have time to send a few, if you're available now that is~ And I can definitely send others later on when I have more time anyways.
> 
> And no worries I don't need anything. I'm collecting twigs and small lumber rn for making decorations but if not any junk is fine!
> 
> edit; I actually have to run sorry, but maybe we can meet up tomorrow or something? Just shoot me a PM when you're around or I'll do the same, I'm hoping to be around for a little bit. c: And I should have more time, haha.
> 
> @Lolipup; No problem, good luck with the confession! c:



A couple of each one would be fine to be honest. Haha

I could give you a ton of small lumber because I have a lot I don't use and it's not too difficult for me to farm for some considering there's twigs all over the damn place at the moment.

But I won't be home until 9 or so anyways because I'm at school but I will definitely send you a PM as soon as I get home. I'm constantly on my 3DS so you won't miss me. Haha


----------



## Lolipup

Eldin said:


> Aha, no just perfume and some of the gardening decorations (flower pots and whatnot). And sure, any you'd like in particular? I'm going to be heading out shortly but if we just do quick trades without wanding then I should have time to send a few, if you're available now that is~ And I can definitely send others later on when I have more time anyways.
> 
> And no worries I don't need anything. I'm collecting twigs and small lumber rn for making decorations but if not any junk is fine!
> 
> edit; I actually have to run sorry, but maybe we can meet up tomorrow or something? Just shoot me a PM when you're around or I'll do the same, I'm hoping to be around for a little bit. c: And I should have more time, haha.
> 
> @Lolipup; No problem, good luck with the confession! c:


 hehe, sure thing! although I still need to make the sewing studio... getting enough money is a little hard, but it'll be worth it! ^^

It might also be an odd question but like.. I was also curious if you might know if anyone was selling clothing for tbt? D: because I really don't want to always be wearing the starting outfit while trying to get the materials and stuff for the studio. xwx;


----------



## Holla

I have a question. If someone is ready to marry a NPC in all aspects can you propose if you don't have enough money for a wedding yet? ie. You become engaged but do not marry until you've made enough funds. I know most people probably have tons of money by the time they are ready to marry someone but I'm always bad at having enough money in games (save for A New Beginning which was so easy as I'm rolling in the cash in that game).


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Holla said:


> I have a question. If someone is ready to marry a NPC in all aspects can you propose if you don't have enough money for a wedding yet? ie. You become engaged but do not marry until you've made enough funds. I know most people probably have tons of money by the time they are ready to marry someone but I'm always bad at having enough money in games (save for A New Beginning which was so easy as I'm rolling in the cash in that game).



You don't need to have enough money for the wedding when you propose. You can pick the wedding date with your fiance whenever as well as which plan you want.


----------



## Holla

DarkDesertFox said:


> You don't need to have enough money for the wedding when you propose. You can pick the wedding date with your fiance whenever as well as which plan you want.



Great thanks! ^.^ I'm kinda glad the dating/marriage part of the game is like how it is now. It makes everything feel less rushed compared to earlier games.


----------



## greatwindowsss

OMG yes! I've been waiting for this game


----------



## Eldin

@Lolipup; I haven't seen anyone selling clothing, but if there's any specific ones you were looking for I could see if I can make them. Anything with cotton/linen or regular cloth I can probably make no problem. I don't have a ton of suffolk or alpaca wool but probably enough to make something. The only thing I can't really get is later animal wools (brown alpaca/camel/goat) as I'm not that far yet, and + wool because I haven't taken my animals to the safari yet. Or patterns I don't have, but I have a decent amount I think? 

And @ Holla & anyone else trying to make money; I highly recommend focusing on getting your cotton (or flax if you haven't unlocked cotton yet) up to 5-star, for making golden cloth. It takes a while in the sewing shed (just do small amounts at once), but each cloth is worth at least 7000g (at 5*, I can't remember at lower stars but still worth it). And if you keep entering cotton/flax in the harvest festivals, your brand will increase and it will be worth even more. 

I keep my tall crops field full of cotton all the time, just for constant income and I get about 1m each harvest since I've raised my brand to silver (10k per cloth x approx 100 cloth per harvest). 

And if you guys want some 5* cotton or flax seeds to get started, I'll be around for a little while tonight. c:


----------



## Lolipup

Eldin said:


> @Lolipup; I haven't seen anyone selling clothing, but if there's any specific ones you were looking for I could see if I can make them. Anything with cotton/linen or regular cloth I can probably make no problem. I don't have a ton of suffolk or alpaca wool but probably enough to make something. The only thing I can't really get is later animal wools (brown alpaca/camel/goat) as I'm not that far yet, and + wool because I haven't taken my animals to the safari yet. Or patterns I don't have, but I have a decent amount I think?



Awww~ I might make a thread later to see if anyone would be willing to sell, although oh my god! ;w; are you serious?? I have a little list, so ANYTHING from it would honestly make my day/I would go nuts with happiness </3

-I'm sorry this will look weird, I'm copy and pasting from my notepad.

Vintage V-Neck Dress

Purple Farm Girls' Duds

Icy Vintage V-Neck Dress

Dog Ears

Green & Cream Apron

Sailor Scarf

-

^ can you make any of these?? also if you could, is there anyway I can repay you with either TBT, Collectibles, or anything like that? <3 I'm not that far in story of seasons yet... as one could tell from me struggling so much;; but I do have a fair amount of other things I can offer, I can make GFX as well if you're interested in a free signature/avatar for this site~ <3


----------



## Eldin

I don't have the patterns for the icy dress/purple duds, the rest I've checked and they all require + wool which I don't have, except for the Green & Cream Apron. Which I actually have already if you'd like it! c: Sorry I don't have any others, unfortunately any + products can't be traded, you have to get them from your own animals gah.

And no worries I don't need anything in return!


----------



## Lolipup

Eldin said:


> I don't have the patterns for the icy dress/purple duds, the rest I've checked and they all require + wool which I don't have, except for the Green & Cream Apron. Which I actually have already if you'd like it! c: Sorry I don't have any others, unfortunately any + products can't be traded, you have to get them from your own animals gah.
> 
> And no worries I don't need anything in return!


 Oh wow, they do? sorry I wasn't sure! </3 still trying to figure out story of seasons.. the materials/making clothes in a new beginning also confused me.  xwx

On the other hand omg ;w; are you sure?! like I feel like I should at least give you something in return! that's really sweet of you.. ;w;


----------



## Eldin

Aha, no worries! I'm VM'ed you. c:


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am looking forward to when this game is available to pre-order in the UK.


----------



## DarkDesertFox

JasonBurrows said:


> I am looking forward to when this game is available to pre-order in the UK.



What? The UK still hasn't got it yet? That's not cool, man. They need to release it there ASAP. Japan already had it a year before it was released in the US.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I've been playing this game so much!

How are you supposed to know when you are ready for a white flower event? Just curious!


Also, if anyone has one piece of Iron I can have, lemme know! It's the last piece I need to build a kitchen.


EDIT: Also, can your animals die?


----------



## Holla

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> I've been playing this game so much!
> 
> How are you supposed to know when you are ready for a white flower event? Just curious!
> 
> 
> Also, if anyone has one piece of Iron I can have, lemme know! It's the last piece I need to build a kitchen.
> 
> 
> EDIT: Also, can your animals die?



You don't really know when a White flower event is about to happen as the characters start off with a White flower to begin with, either just keep going about your day and you'll trigger it eventually if not, then once their flower changes to the next color you will definitely know you have done more than enough to trigger the event. ^.^ Who's event are you trying to trigger?

Also, animals do die, but only if you take really bad care of them or you've played many years of the game. I never had any animals die in the previous game and I've played several years before becoming bored with the game. So, it's likely you'll never run into an animals death as long as you take good care of them. ^.^


----------



## Dustmop

I didn't think this game would be so addictive. I'm so bad at micro-management and I'm still having fun 30 hours in. help. D:

I'm in the beginning of Fall, year 1. I kind of spoiled myself when I was looking on Fogu, but I'm glad I did.. I've been working my little tail off trying to get all of Eda's rival events since Summer 16. Miraculously, I saw 2/3 by Summer 28th.
I've been keeping a chart of what I've done to increase Rep with her, but none of it added up to 300 by the 28th, so I don't know what happened, but I am not questioning it, lolol.


I am also here to request assistance. ;-; I saw a couple pages ago that you can trade clothes and.. Well, I'd like to at least try to compete in the fashion show on the 13th, but I don't even have enough wool to make my Sewing Studio yet. LOL. D:

The Nordic Dress is super cute :3 and even that would be sufficient (I think?) since all it requires is a Fall/Winter outfit.
But if anyone has a Fall/Winter outfit lying around that I could buy (whether in forum bells or in-game items, I dunno, I might have something of interest. I have 2-star Shiitake Mushrooms? lmao.) I'd be eternally grateful. c:


----------



## Amissapanda

Just got the game today! Eager to get started. : )

I'm not new to _Harvest Moon_ games and some of the mechanics in the game look a little familiar (Tale of Two Towns + ANB), but hopefully it'll bring some new things to light.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

This game is so fun!!! I'm doing good. One of my cows died because I wasn't checking on it ^_^. I feel so bad but it's okay. 

If anyone wants to help me out please let me know! I'm so lonely, this is like the only game I have with me right now and I don't have anyone to play with ._.


----------



## RadiantScone

My hubby just got this for me for my birthday. It's currently downloading ~ Is there anything i should know before i start playing? Any useful tips?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

RadiantScone said:


> My hubby just got this for me for my birthday. It's currently downloading ~ Is there anything i should know before i start playing? Any useful tips?



If your a newcomer to Harvest Moon games, pick Seedling mode. It's a lot better and easier on the newer players.


----------



## unravel

Still year 1 summer anyone help me with house upgrade and stuff ewe


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

If anyone here has things that Raeger likes, please let me know! I can give you TBT or something


I wanna be with Raeger now, bye Frtiz xD


----------



## Lady Timpani

Started my boy file recently and am in Summer now. I'm really enjoying it (much more than my girl file; should have gone this way earlier haha) and have been wooing all the girls, except functionally it was only Lillie and Angela for awhile since Elise's gifts are way too difficult to get early on, and you have to do all her rival events first. :/ Iris literally has the worst schedule ever, and even though it's nice that I can now give her fireflies, I hate that I have to get there super early in the morning or wait until like eleven at night to gift her things. Even Lillie isn't as bad, and she's out of town most of the time. 

Anyone playing as a boy gotten married yet? At first Lillie's looks threw me off (she looks so young!), but she's really sweet and I like her a lot (I have yet to see her purple flower event, though). I like Angela a lot more than I thought I would too, but I feel like she's maybe a bit too serious for me. I'm also waiting on Agate to come (I really like her haha), and I've been wanting to marry Licorice since I played ToTT, so I'm in a bit of a dilemma. 

TL;DR I love all of these girls and have no idea what I'm doing

- - - Post Merge - - -



RosieThePeppyCat said:


> If anyone here has things that Raeger likes, please let me know! I can give you TBT or something
> 
> 
> I wanna be with Raeger now, bye Frtiz xD



Raeger likes coffee packs (they're like +300 FP, I think), which can be bought from Silk Country. According to Fogu, he also likes seaweed, which is worth even more FP and I think less expensive than the coffee, so if you have it available, I'd go for that.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Lady Timpani said:


> Started my boy file recently and am in Summer now. I'm really enjoying it (much more than my girl file; should have gone this way earlier haha) and have been wooing all the girls, except functionally it was only Lillie and Angela for awhile since Elise's gifts are way too difficult to get early on, and you have to do all her rival events first. :/ Iris literally has the worst schedule ever, and even though it's nice that I can now give her fireflies, I hate that I have to get there super early in the morning or wait until like eleven at night to gift her things. Even Lillie isn't as bad, and she's out of town most of the time.
> 
> Anyone playing as a boy gotten married yet? At first Lillie's looks threw me off (she looks so young!), but she's really sweet and I like her a lot (I have yet to see her purple flower event, though). I like Angela a lot more than I thought I would too, but I feel like she's maybe a bit too serious for me. I'm also waiting on Agate to come (I really like her haha), and I've been wanting to marry Licorice since I played ToTT, so I'm in a bit of a dilemma.
> 
> TL;DR I love all of these girls and have no idea what I'm doing
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Raeger likes coffee packs (they're like +300 FP, I think), which can be bought from Silk Country. According to Fogu, he also likes seaweed, which is worth even more FP and I think less expensive than the coffee, so if you have it available, I'd go for that.


Alright, thank you for the info! I just seen his white flower event. On my way to purple flower!


----------



## Dustmop

Scratch my previous request for help. Just barely, but I have two Fall/Winter outfits ready for the Fashion Show... with a whole 2 days to spare.

I made the Girls' Overalls first because I could just buy the colored yarn - just in case. But I got enough wool from my sheepies to make the Purple Checked Jacket that other forums say is the best of the basic sets available.. So okay. Two options is better than none. lolol.

I got stuck on a Conquest for a few days, too. I had a save from the night before the conquest started, and one for the night after I proceeded to sell all of my fodder.. But it said I only shipped 1 thing. One. What was this blasphemy.
After determining it was not the fault of the Safari trip with my animals, I thought that maybe I had forgotten it was a specific category of things. I tried different categories a few times to find it was the one thing I had practically none of - Mountain Crops. Well, that explains why Fritz and Giorgio only sold 90~ things each.
So I bought apricots, blueberries, and mushroom seeds from the vendors and resold them all.. and I finally successfully stole the Flower Field from Fritz. >:c


And I unlocked Eda's final rival event on Fall 10. I'm so excited 
I missed my opportunity to steal her Spice field for an easy +100 Rep and I _still_ got all of them. The other forums made it sound like she was horribly bugged.. Although I unlocked Wheat Country on the 8th, which was more than likely the thing that saved me.


----------



## Cou

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> If anyone here has things that Raeger likes, please let me know! I can give you TBT or something
> 
> 
> I wanna be with Raeger now, bye Frtiz xD



i have like 30 sea urchins so if you need them for his favorite gift lmk


----------



## Taka

Ohh, my gosh! I really need to pick up this game again. I've been so busy with the previous game, A New Beginning, that I haven't progressed at all! I still don't know whether I want Raeger or Mistel, they're both really nice choices as far as I can tell. My only issues with them would be that Raeger seems a little dull at times and Mistel looks pretty young compared to the others, but I still think both are my favorite of the bachelors. Of course, I still love all the characters!

I can't wait until I'm able to get new clothes, since everyone else in the town is dressed up so nicely. I feel like some kind of strange hobo with how things start out and I really want to wear some brighter colors.

I'm really glad Mistel likes butterflies because they are so much easier to find than the things other townsfolk like. For Raeger, I grew a ton of turnips and made them into Turnip Salad, since he likes that. I'm not sure if it's the best but it's better than giving him something neutral.


----------



## unravel

Where to get chili peppers in Story of Seasons cuz I won the bet something to do with the rent.


----------



## Amissapanda

I admit I'm really disappointed in the fact that they're recycling _*tons*_ of the outfits/clothing from _A New Beginning_ in this game. Having some as a throwback is cute, but they basically recycled pretty much all of them. And added a few of the bachelor/ette outfits from that game, too. 

Also, does money take a long time to get a decent amount of in this game (especially for all the stuff they want you to upgrade/build/do)? Everything seems so unbelievably expensive and the growth feels like it's going at a snail's pace. Am I missing something?

Still haven't decided which bachelor to go for, either. I'm leaning toward Klaus at this point, but I like Raeger and a few of the others, too. Difficult to choose.

Not fancying the whole shipping only being through the trade depot, either. It's a really limited way to make money that can only be done on certain days. I really miss the shipping box.

I hope things pick up at some point, as a lot of what I've experienced so far seems pretty frustrating and not the least bit rewarding.


----------



## Cou

Amissapanda said:


> I admit I'm really disappointed in the fact that they're recycling _*tons*_ of the outfits/clothing from _A New Beginning_ in this game. Having some as a throwback is cute, but they basically recycled pretty much all of them. And added a few of the bachelor/ette outfits from that game, too.
> 
> Also, does money take a long time to get a decent amount of in this game (especially for all the stuff they want you to upgrade/build/do)? Everything seems so unbelievably expensive and the growth feels like it's going at a snail's pace. Am I missing something?
> 
> Still haven't decided which bachelor to go for, either. I'm leaning toward Klaus at this point, but I like Raeger and a few of the others, too. Difficult to choose.
> 
> Not fancying the whole shipping only being through the trade depot, either. It's a really limited way to make money that can only be done on certain days. I really miss the shipping box.
> 
> I hope things pick up at some point, as a lot of what I've experienced so far seems pretty frustrating and not the least bit rewarding.


you'll be making easy money as soon as you get your hands on flax, seed maker, and sewing shed!! i earned like 5 mil on my first year with this method


----------



## Dustmop

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Where to get chili peppers in Story of Seasons cuz I won the bet something to do with the rent.



Silk Country sells them as soon as you conquest the spice field. c:




Amissapanda said:


> Not fancying the whole shipping only being through the trade depot, either. It's a really limited way to make money that can only be done on certain days. I really miss the shipping box.



I'm in the middle of Fall, year 1, so I can't speak for a lot of these things, except that I felt it was going really at the beginning, too. I had trouble _wanting_ to play until I got toward the middle/end of Summer and things got more exciting and more things opened up.

But I can speak for the shipping.

Once you open up enough vendors (I have 4 at this point) you'll find the opportunity to sell/buy things almost daily. I think I have 1 day off and then 3 or 4 days on with my traders.

There's an alternative option to sell things daily, and potential spoiler:


Spoiler



I never played ANB, but seeing as it has a shipping box, this is probably a new thing.


You get your own shop stall in Fall that you can list things at and leave it open. It sits near the entrance of the trading depot and operates on its own. You can just go collect your shop's earnings whenever you get around to it, and list more things to sell.

You can also set the store to be practically any kind of store, and the items that match what your storefront is will sell better.

I'm using it as a restaurant because reasons.




Also yes flax. Turned my entire Tall Crops field into Flax. I haven't had them long but they're already a 2-star product and I regularly have over 100k, even though I have this bad habit of buying all the recipes and all the expensive blueprints.. though I'm in Seedling Mode because this is my first Harvest Moon since the Gamecube, so it's probably a little different for you. lolol.
Still, point is you'll get a lot relatively soon. I'm almost at my 1mil mark in sales to the trading depot already, and I didn't know what I was doing in Spring/Summer.


I just wish we got fruit trees faster the first year. I just now have orange seedlings available, and it says "Takes 2 months to grow, produces oranges in the winter."
well gdi, I'm halfway through Fall, why did I get this now?!


----------



## Libra

I'm currently playing _Rune Factory 4_. While it's not _Story of Season_s, I'm finally beginning to understand a bit more what you guys talk about in here, haha.

Still no news about this game coming to Europe one day, though.


----------



## unravel

Looking for
Watermelon- 4
Sardine- 4
Wool- 13
Milk- 7

Ship request need asap


----------



## Moon Dreamer

if anyone still plays it please add me
my code is to the left


----------



## unravel

Moon Dreamer said:


> if anyone still plays it please add me
> my code is to the left



Still playing anyway do you have ff
Looking for
Watermelon- 4
Sardine- 4
Wool- 13
Milk- 7
Iron- 5


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

I'm searching for 25 black stones! If you have any, please let me know!


----------



## unravel

Anyone know the life span of animals?


----------



## Dustmop

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Anyone know the life span of animals?



Anywhere from 4-8 years, depending on the animal in question, its health, its affection toward you, and its personality.

Larger livestock live a minimum of 5-6 years.
Add 1-2 years if they have a high affection.

Sheep have a slightly shorter lifespan than the rest of the larger livestock. (no numbers given)

Angora Rabbits and all Chickens can expect about 4-5 years.

Personality wise:
Active animals become more affectionate faster but they tend to die a little younger.
Cowardly animals tend to live longer but it takes longer to increase their hearts.
Level-headed is your in-between.

And apparently if you save the night before you wake up to find a dead animal in your barn, you can reload and they may not be dead the next morning.
Save scumming to increase life expectancy!

More here:
http://mariethecrocheter.tumblr.com/post/106751885353/what-are-the-animals-average-lifespans
http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/734977-story-of-seasons/71585859

I'd normally complain about livestock dying, what with how much effort and time it takes to get one of each to produce + products, and to get all of them producing 5-star products. But 5-6 years is a pretty long time. Quite frankly, I don't even know if I'll still be playing it past year 4 or 5. lolol.


----------



## digikari4691

I know I should probably just watch a game review but I thought maybe a discussion might help me make a better decision whether to purchase the game or not. 
I LOVE the Harvest Moon series so I'm wondering what the key differences between HM and Story of Seasons. Is it as addictive as the HM series?


----------



## Dustmop

digikari4691 said:


> I know I should probably just watch a game review but I thought maybe a discussion might help me make a better decision whether to purchase the game or not.
> I LOVE the Harvest Moon series so I'm wondering what the key differences between HM and Story of Seasons. Is it as addictive as the HM series?



I'm not entirely sure what you mean.

Story of Seasons *is* the newest Harvest Moon. lol.

It's developed by the same company as always - MarvelousAQL. It's still a Bokujou Monogatari (Farm Story) game. The only difference is that now XSeed (ie, Marvelous USA) is in charge of the localization. Since Marvelous owns XSeed, the translations are done in-house now and localizations to other countries should be more efficient. At least profit-wise, for them, since they no longer need to go through anyone else.

Natsume used to be in charge of localizations for Bokujou Monogatari games, and they published them under the English title "Harvest Moon". Natsume holds a copyright on the name "Harvest Moon", so XSeed legally couldn't use that name anymore. And apparently Natsume intend to do their own thing in the future under that name. However, Natsume was never the one who developed the games, all they did was translate. The only one they've made in-house was _The Lost Valley_, which I'm sure you remember most fans found to be lacking.
I don't blame Natsume for holding onto the name. It's really all they have going for them.


tl;dr Because legal issues, Story of Seasons is the new English name for the Harvest Moon series that you know - the one that's always been developed by MarvelousAQL - from 2014 onward.
Future games titled "Harvest Moon" will now be developed directly by Natsume.


----------



## digikari4691

Dustmop said:


> I'm not entirely sure what you mean.
> 
> Story of Seasons *is* the newest Harvest Moon. lol.
> 
> It's developed by the same company as always - MarvelousAQL. It's still a Bokujou Monogatari (Farm Story) game. The only difference is that now XSeed (ie, Marvelous USA) is in charge of the localization. Since Marvelous owns XSeed, the translations are done in-house now and localizations to other countries should be more efficient. At least profit-wise, for them, since they no longer need to go through anyone else.
> 
> Natsume used to be in charge of localizations for Bokujou Monogatari games, and they published them under the English title "Harvest Moon". Natsume holds a copyright on the name "Harvest Moon", so XSeed legally couldn't use that name anymore. And apparently Natsume intend to do their own thing in the future under that name. However, Natsume was never the one who developed the games, all they did was translate. The only one they've made in-house was _The Lost Valley_, which I'm sure you remember most fans found to be lacking.
> I don't blame Natsume for holding onto the name. It's really all they have going for them.
> 
> 
> tl;dr Because legal issues, Story of Seasons is the new English name for the Harvest Moon series that you know - the one that's always been developed by MarvelousAQL - from 2014 onward.
> Future games titled "Harvest Moon" will now be developed directly by Natsume.



Oh my. I was told different which was why I thought they were similar but different games. Haha.
In that case! Anything that stands out about this game in contrast to the others?


----------



## Dustmop

digikari4691 said:


> Oh my. I was told different which was why I thought they were similar but different games. Haha.
> In that case! Anything that stands out about this game in contrast to the others?



I'm not as well-versed in the series as many others here, I'm sure, but I can sort of answer this. 

From my understanding, Story of Seasons is essentially an updated version of A New Beginning.

If you read here, posts #4, 5, and 6 highlight many of the similarities and differences between SoS and ANB.

http://www.gamefaqs.com/boards/734977-story-of-seasons/71519161

I suppose Marvelous didn't want to go too crazy right off the bat, just get a better localization out of Xseed, basically. Well, there's the Vendor thing and the Rival Farmers/Conquest system, but the former allowed me to ship things to _someone_ daily before Winter, year 1, and the latter wasn't nearly as competitive as I was hoping for, haha.


----------



## unravel

I'm looking for 3 wools I'm online right now go multiplayer then Farm with Anyone
Chloe | Home Farm


----------



## unravel

Looking for Materials: Black Suffolk Cloth, Blue Suffolk Cloth, Red Suffolk Cloth, Blue Cloth
Or
Materials: White Suffolk Cloth, Black Suffolk Cloth, Blue Cloth

//making an outfit


----------



## Eevees

I might be able help with the suffolk cloth I have few suffolks


----------



## DarkDesertFox

I want the butler outfit so bad, but I don't have the blueprints and some of these materials I have no idea how to get. How do you get + products? I'm also wondering where one is supposed to get a Sil. Camel-Hair Cloth.


----------



## Angelmarina

DarkDesertFox said:


> I want the butler outfit so bad, but I don't have the blueprints and some of these materials I have no idea how to get. How do you get + products? I'm also wondering where one is supposed to get a Sil. Camel-Hair Cloth.



+ products come from taking your animals to the little safari area for at least 100 hours. Also you don't get Camel's until like the 3rd or 4th year I believe.

Once you get a camel you can shave it, get its fur and turn its fur into yarn then colored cloth. The butler outfit in particular comes from winning the fashion show.


----------



## kiamotors

I'm glad there is a thread for this.
I love Harvest Moon games and recently got Story of Seasons.
I'll make sure to post here if I'm in need of something and/or am able to help another person.
Klaus is my favorite bachelor and Lillie is my favorite bachelorette.


----------



## unravel

Anyone who can help me ;w;
Who can visit my farm to improve crops? I need 3 people 8+ GMT here anytime except 12 AM to 12PM
Chloe | Home Farm anyway vm me if you want to visit ny town.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll try to wake up early because stupid timw


----------



## Dustmop

Angelmarina said:


> + products come from taking your animals to the little safari area for at least 100 hours. Also you don't get Camel's until like the 3rd or 4th year I believe.



Camels are Year 4. I was just reading that on fogu. 

Secondly, I'm so glad someone finally cleared up the safari hours for me. I mean, I finally reached 101 hours last night with one of each of the animals I have so far, and those are all producing my + products now (though I guess I could have sent both chickens, lol)

I was so worried about it, I read somewhere it was like 100-150 hours, which was why I started the log in the first place. But I reeeeally didn't want to keep wasting 5-7 hours of my days to go fishing at the safari LOL.


----------



## Dustmop

Guys, guys I have a dumb question.

Some clothing patterns are appreciation rewards from vendors. If you miss an appreciation reward pattern, will it come back up next year or is it gone forever? o:

I can't imagine anything would be permanently missable in a game they expect you to pour 3,000 hours into, but just in case, lol.


----------



## Eldin

Dustmop said:


> Guys, guys I have a dumb question.
> 
> Some clothing patterns are appreciation rewards from vendors. If you miss an appreciation reward pattern, will it come back up next year or is it gone forever? o:
> 
> I can't imagine anything would be permanently missable in a game they expect you to pour 3,000 hours into, but just in case, lol.



It will come back, don't worry. Sometimes right away, so you probably won't have to wait that long. 

Even if you accept it and then delete it, it will appear on the board again eventually. c:


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Oh gosh, it's been WAY too long since i've played. ACNL basically took over my life. 

But I'm hoping to try and participate in a field competition soon. any hints and tips?


----------



## Eldin

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Oh gosh, it's been WAY too long since i've played. ACNL basically took over my life.
> 
> But I'm hoping to try and participate in a field competition soon. any hints and tips?



Hoard all the items you can. If you choose the 'money made' option, try to keep any high-priced items to sell on the day of your conquest. If you choose quantity, any items count so hoard things like bugs, fodder, etc. Also, if there is a festival coming up and you're pretty sure you're going to win anyways, just choose that option. Much easier. 

If you are selling items, I usually save before the vendors close and go to bed to see if I've won in the morning. If not, I reset and sell more. I don't know if what the other rivals make ever changes, but this has always worked for me.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Eldin said:


> Hoard all the items you can. If you choose the 'money made' option, try to keep any high-priced items to sell on the day of your conquest. If you choose quantity, any items count so hoard things like bugs, fodder, etc. Also, if there is a festival coming up and you're pretty sure you're going to win anyways, just choose that option. Much easier.
> 
> If you are selling items, I usually save before the vendors close and go to bed to see if I've won in the morning. If not, I reset and sell more. I don't know if what the other rivals make ever changes, but this has always worked for me.



If I don't act right away, will someone take the field? or can I just wait until the vendor shows up to do the money made quest?


----------



## Dustmop

Eldin said:


> It will come back, don't worry. Sometimes right away, so you probably won't have to wait that long.
> 
> Even if you accept it and then delete it, it will appear on the board again eventually. c:



Oh thank goodness. Thank you! c:




Eldin said:


> I don't know if what the other rivals make ever changes, but this has always worked for me.



^ It is randomized the next day.  It generally stays within the same range (though Elise did jump from 20k in sales to 40k in sales once), but it is a random number every time. If you're in the same range as the others, you _can_ just keep resetting until your rivals end up with a lower number.




Spoiler:  This got long



I had to rest several times back in Fall Y1. I went with "most items shipped" but what I didn't remember was that I had agreed to "restricted to Mountain Crops," and it kept giving me a whole "1 item shipped."
Took a few tries, but I figured it out, then proceeded to buy and resell all of the vendors' mountain crops.

Every time my rivals - Fritz and Giorgio at the time - were always between 15-25 items for the lower rival, and 30-40 for the higher rival. I finally won with 60~. Apparently seeds count as long as it's a mountain crop seed, so that was helpful.


Also - correct me if I'm wrong - your rivals' numbers only seem to scale as the game progresses, _not based on what you ship_.

Earlier my rivals were always between 500-600 items shipped when we did "any and all items."
Now that I'm a little farther along, my rivals always seem to ship about 900~ items when we do "any and all items" conquests.  When I had 1050, Elise had 917. When I had 1500~, Elise and Giorgio both had 950~.

When we did "highest profit" earlier on they were always been 20-60k no matter what I sold, by Winter Y1 they were shipping like 200k even though I shipped nearly 2 million.




I just suggest saving up thousands of fodder for conquests, especially early on since it contributes to your Vesture sales to unlock Tropical Country. Though hopefully once I secure the paddy field in a few "weeks," I can safely hold onto all of them for forever. Here's hoping I don't forget my lease dates.




ElysiaCrossing said:


> If I don't act right away, will someone take the field? or can I just wait until the vendor shows up to do the money made quest?



You do have to jump on it immediately, or else, yes, other rivals will compete for it. But if you go in today and there's no vendors for a few days, they'll schedule your conquest for the next time a vendor is in town on a non-festival day. If you take on multiple conquests, they will schedule the second for another day that a vendor is in town, possibly the day after your previous conquest.

For example: two fields opened up on Winter 22nd and I put in the notice to rent both them that day. They skipped the 23rd, I'm at a point where I have vendors every day so it was presumably to give me time to prepare. Winter 24th is a Festival day, so my conquests were scheduled for the 25th and 26th instead.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Dustmop said:


> You do have to jump on it immediately, or else, yes, other rivals will compete for it. But if you go in today and there's no vendors for a few days, they'll schedule your conquest for the next time a vendor is in town on a non-festival day. If you take on multiple conquests, they will schedule the second for another day that a vendor is in town, possibly the day after your previous conquest.
> 
> For example: two fields opened up on Winter 22nd and I put in the notice to rent both them that day. They skipped the 23rd, I'm at a point where I have vendors every day so it was presumably to give me time to prepare. Winter 24th is a Festival day, so my conquests were scheduled for the 25th and 26th instead.



Hmm. I'm currently on summer 12, and I chose the shipping option but they said whoever earned the most money by summer 13 would win, but the vendors aren't in town today. So i'm really confused?


----------



## Dustmop

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Hmm. I'm currently on summer 12, and I chose the shipping option but they said whoever earned the most money by summer 13 would win, but the vendors aren't in town today. So i'm really confused?



Go check your calendar, then. You'll have a vendor in tomorrow. The dates they give you are for the day your conquest happens, and that's the day you need to ship things. If they say Summer 13, then Summer 13 is the day you sell everything you own to a vendor, lol. c:

Or to test this, you can go save, go to bed, and then when you wake up you should get a notice at the bottom saying "Today is the day of my conquest!" or something.
Then you can reset and continue doing whatever you were doing on the 12th, lol.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Dustmop said:


> Go check your calendar, then. You'll have a vendor in tomorrow. The dates they give you are for the day your conquest happens, and that's the day you need to ship things. If they say Summer 13, then Summer 13 is the day you sell everything you own to a vendor, lol. c:
> 
> Or to test this, you can go save, go to bed, and then when you wake up you should get a notice at the bottom saying "Today is the day of my conquest!" or something.
> Then you can reset and continue doing whatever you were doing on the 12th, lol.



Ohhh! Haha I get it! Thank you!! I thought that I had to somehow ship everything today. oops. XD


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Couple questions;

How long will it take to get flower seeds in? I just rented the flower field and so I'm curious as to when I can start using it. 

Second question; If I've shipped over 100,000 g will the cabin country vendor show up in the fall?


----------



## Dustmop

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Couple questions;
> 
> How long will it take to get flower seeds in? I just rented the flower field and so I'm curious as to when I can start using it.
> 
> Second question; If I've shipped over 100,000 g will the cabin country vendor show up in the fall?




Cabin Country will show up any time after Summer 1. But I remember early on, it took days after I had met a goal for a vendor until they showed up - if you have other important cutscenes happening first thing in the morning, you won't meet the vendor immediately, and they won't show up in your depot yet.
If you've reached 100k and you haven't met her yet, just be patient. Veronica will bring her to your front door eventually, lol.


Flowers.. I got most of mine early on as appreciation rewards from vendor requests. You get the actual flowers, so you'll need the seed maker for those.

As for buying flower seeds, I know you get Winter Flowers - Snowdrop and Blue Rose - for shipping 50k and 100k to Cabin Country, respectively. Sakura Country has Pink Carnations (Fall) and Gentian (Winter) seeds, unlocked at 50k and 100k shipped to them, respectively.
Naturally, Rose Country sells flower seeds as well, and again, every 50k intervals or so you unlock a new flower seed from them. At least that what Fogu tells me. But I just got a whole bunch all at once this morning, Spring Year 2, so it seems they're locked behind reaching Year 2 as well as shipping quotas? Or they're all Spring specific flowers and they don't unlock until the following Spring? I dunno exactly, tbh. :v


----------



## JasonBurrows

Any more news on when this game will be available to preorder in the UK?


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

JasonBurrows said:


> Any more news on when this game will be available to preorder in the UK?



Nothing yet.  


Also, I unlocked cabin country before I started my second conquest. Can I ship to them and Silk Country? Or does it have to be just Silk Country?


----------



## Dustmop

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Also, I unlocked cabin country before I started my second conquest. Can I ship to them and Silk Country? Or does it have to be just Silk Country?



Either/or. 

You just need to ship x amount that day, any of the vendors in the plaza on that day will count.

I actually break them up, myself. After selling so many things in one category to one vendor, the price they'll buy it at goes down. So then I just move over to the next stall and continue selling my cloth or ores for as much as possible, lol.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Dustmop said:


> Either/or.
> 
> You just need to ship x amount that day, any of the vendors in the plaza on that day will count.
> 
> I actually break them up, myself. After selling so many things in one category to one vendor, the price they'll buy it at goes down. So then I just move over to the next stall and continue selling my cloth or ores for as much as possible, lol.



hm. that's a good idea. also, thank you for putting up with some of my stupid questions. this game is so different than past hm games


----------



## Dustmop

ElysiaCrossing said:


> hm. that's a good idea. also, thank you for putting up with some of my stupid questions. this game is so different than past hm games



Haha, don't worry about it! I was _super_ nervous about the first Conquest, too. They really don't explain anything in-game, and when I googled for other people's results with their first conquests and everyone said their rivals sold like 50k worth of stuff, I was _even more_ nervous. That was a lot for me back then, I was still trying to get used to all the other little mechanics, too, so my actual farm was practically barren.

I savescummed and hoarded Topazes from diving and all of my cooking and stuff for weeks, and when it finally happened, and the results came in... I was like 60k ahead of my rivals and I realized I didn't need to do any of that. lolol.

Soyes. First conquest is super nerve-racking, but I'm sure you'll find they're a lot easier than they sound. Especially once you get the option to go for "most items shipped." c:


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Dustmop said:


> Haha, don't worry about it! I was _super_ nervous about the first Conquest, too. They really don't explain anything in-game, and when I googled for other people's results with their first conquests and everyone said their rivals sold like 50k worth of stuff, I was _even more_ nervous. That was a lot for me back then, I was still trying to get used to all the other little mechanics, too, so my actual farm was practically barren.
> 
> I savescummed and hoarded Topazes from diving and all of my cooking and stuff for weeks, and when it finally happened, and the results came in... I was like 60k ahead of my rivals and I realized I didn't need to do any of that. lolol.
> 
> Soyes. First conquest is super nerve-racking, but I'm sure you'll find they're a lot easier than they sound. Especially once you get the option to go for "most items shipped." c:



Holy cow, that's quite a bit for rivals. I've done 2 conquests so far and I've won by like 10k each time. lol. i always manage to ship out around 30k. especially since I've got so many tomatoes growing. lol. 

I won the flower field and the bee keeping field. And I'm hoping to get the tall crops field once it's available to rent.


----------



## Dustmop

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Holy cow, that's quite a bit for rivals. I've done 2 conquests so far and I've won by like 10k each time. lol. i always manage to ship out around 30k. especially since I've got so many tomatoes growing. lol.
> 
> I won the flower field and the bee keeping field. And I'm hoping to get the tall crops field once it's available to rent.



Oh, it's not your first rodeo, haha. Then disregard that! But yeah, Topazes really put me ahead of the game. And my cooking level is fairly high, I think? I'm at the point where I've made 800 separate dishes now, and I believe max level is 3,000 separate dishes, so it's a few levels up, at least.

For that, I've been setting up all of my cooking for one evening and then watching my boyfriend play HM: Animal Parade while I just repeatedly tapped A. It doesn't count it as 99 cooked dishes when you stack 99 Flour together and make 99 Bread at once. That only counts as one dish. They must be made individually, and that sucks. :c


Alright, so it took a few days but Cabin Country finally visited to give me Suffolk Sheep, Alpacas, and Jersey Cows. I bought two of each and proceeded to spend hours to give them all super adorable names.

I have been waiting for these for daaaaays, so much anticipation. I got the notice that the color for my Spring/Summer Fashion Show is going to be yellow. Freaking yellow. The only color I wasn't prepared for. And the only thing I have that might be passable is the Yellow Halter Top... which required 2 Alpaca cloth, a yellow and a black. But that's almost finished now. c:
Also a little worried because all I have for yellow accessories are a Canary Yellow Ring and Canary Yellow Necklace. I can't make the earrings (golden pearl) and I don't have the clip-ons yet. No yellow hats, either. I did make a white beret and a pink mini-hat, but I don't think they'll care to see those? lol.


Oh. And with these new farm animals, *I have a new question.* How long will my Alpacas flee in terror from the dreaded treats of doom? How many hearts are they typically at before they stop acting like I'm going to murder them with the shears? It sounds horrible when they squeak and run away; I feel bad for poor little Cloud and Skye. :c


----------



## Zanessa

Is there a way to check when your conquest is? I forgot when mine was. ;A;


----------



## Dustmop

ZanessaGaily said:


> Is there a way to check when your conquest is? I forgot when mine was. ;A;



I wish there was. I couldn't even find a way for Veronica to repeat the exact terms on the day of my conquest. :c

The only thing I could suggest is saving and then going to bed several times until the day the notification pops up at the bottom of the screen, then reloading back to where you were. :v


----------



## Eldin

^ Talk to Veronica @ the Guild Office during open hours and choose the first option (rent a field). Go to the one you're conquest is for and click Y and it will tell you when the conquest is.


----------



## unravel

Where to find complete clothes set (pictures)?


----------



## Angelmarina

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Where to find complete clothes set (pictures)?



They unfortunately don't have any complete sets with pictures up in english, I found a person on tumblr once who had the Japanese guide with the pictures of all the clothes but it was impossible to read unless you can read Japanese. You're best bet for now is saving before you make it and if you don't like it reset.


----------



## Dustmop

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Where to find complete clothes set (pictures)?



Fogu has most of the clothing in English. http://fogu.com/sos1/activities/index.php
(no hats and stuff though)

And this lady on tumblr has photos of everything (hats also!) from a Japanese guide book, which should fill in the blanks for you. http://mariethecrocheter.tumblr.com/post/94704409043/the-big-book-post-of-customising-options

I dunno anything other than English and Polish, lol, but they're still listed in the same order they are in-game, so I've been able to follow it along by where they are in the list at the sewing machine compared to some of the other hats I have. c:


----------



## Angelmarina

Dustmop said:


> Fogu has most of the clothing in English. http://fogu.com/sos1/activities/index.php
> (no hats and stuff though)
> 
> And this lady on tumblr has photos of everything (hats also!) from a Japanese guide book, which should fill in the blanks for you. http://mariethecrocheter.tumblr.com/post/94704409043/the-big-book-post-of-customising-options
> 
> I dunno anything other than English and Polish, lol, but they're still listed in the same order they are in-game, so I've been able to follow it along by where they are in the list at the sewing machine compared to some of the other hats I have. c:



They must have recently updated because I remember they didn't have anything for a while on Fogu when it came to clothes. ^^


----------



## Dustmop

Angelmarina said:


> They must have recently updated because I remember they didn't have anything for a while on Fogu when it came to clothes. ^^



They did! :3

They just added full lists of what all the vendors carry and when/how to unlock all their items about a week ago, too. Up until then all they had were Silk and Cabin country's inventories. That's been immensely helpful. 


Now I just wish they'd update with a full list of the fish you can catch at each time of year on each dock, lol.


----------



## Angelmarina

Dustmop said:


> They did! :3
> 
> They just added full lists of what all the vendors carry and when/how to unlock all their items about a week ago, too. Up until then all they had were Silk and Cabin country's inventories. That's been immensely helpful.
> 
> 
> Now I just wish they'd update with a full list of the fish you can catch at each time of year on each dock, lol.



They finally added the rest of the vendors? *0* Omg, yes. I was struggling for the longest time trying to figure out which vendors have the blueprints for the items I need to decorate my house. That would be helpful, fish are important when they vendors request them so often. It really stinks that you have to do so much to get ice and tropical country though, I think it would be easier if they actually had a sort of check off list of things you need to achieve to get this vendor because its very easy to get lost.


----------



## Dustmop

Angelmarina said:


> They finally added the rest of the vendors? *0* Omg, yes. I was struggling for the longest time trying to figure out which vendors have the blueprints for the items I need to decorate my house. That would be helpful, fish are important when they vendors request them so often. It really stinks that you have to do so much to get ice and tropical country though, I think it would be easier if they actually had a sort of check off list of things you need to achieve to get this vendor because its very easy to get lost.



And here I was just struggling to figure out when things like strawberry seeds would have been available, haha.


Yes. omg yes. I almost felt like I was missing something in-game with how much work has gone into tracking this the 'old-fashioned way.'
I wish the game would give you some kind of indication of how many of each items you need, or a check list in-game to track your progress more easily. I had to google the specific requirements to unlock Tropical and Ice country, and I have a text file listing off how many of each items I've shipped so far, and which quotas have been taken care of.

_At the very least_ they could have had the game auto-add up how many total items you've shipped in each category. Like at the top tell me "5,670 Products shipped." Instead I've been sitting here with a calculator, "2325 to Silk + 489 to Cabin + 672 to Sakura..."
Could they have made this any more awkward? lol.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Edit;  Nevermind! I have some sunflowers that just finished growing today thankfully.


----------



## Zanessa

Dustmop said:


> Oh. And with these new farm animals, *I have a new question.* How long will my Alpacas flee in terror from the dreaded treats of doom? How many hearts are they typically at before they stop acting like I'm going to murder them with the shears? It sounds horrible when they squeak and run away; I feel bad for poor little Cloud and Skye. :c



I wanna know too. ;A;


----------



## Eldin

^ I'm not sure exactly how long, but I've had my brown alpaca for about a season and it's at 1 heart, and it no longer runs away. It hasn't for a little while now, so it's probably even less than a season.


----------



## tokkio

huhu I'm still waiting for the day my mom will agree to buy me this game


----------



## Torts McGorts

I actually got A New Beginning a few weeks ago, and am currently enjoying it. It's the first HM game I've really gotten into. Would like to give Story of Seasons a try at some point. Seems pretty decent.


----------



## Zanessa

When can you start selling stuff? Asking for my friend. ;A;


----------



## Byngo

ZanessaGaily said:


> When can you start selling stuff? Asking for my friend. ;A;



Iirc, Silk Country shows after the tutorial is completed. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong!)

If you by chance mean selling things at your own shop, that doesn't unlock until fall of year 1.


----------



## Zanessa

Natty said:


> Iirc, Silk Country shows after the tutorial is completed. (Someone correct me if I'm wrong!)
> 
> If you by chance mean selling things at your own shop, that doesn't unlock until fall of year 1.



Right, but is it right away or is it a few days?


----------



## Byngo

ZanessaGaily said:


> Right, but is it right away or is it a few days?



Should be the very next day after the tutorial is completed.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

I finally decided to get story of seasons after many months of putting it on hold. My first ever harvest moon game and it seems interesting so far. I've only finished the 7 day training though. Any tips from a veteran harvest moon player as I continue this game in hopes of an an amazing experience? ^-^


----------



## Byngo

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Any tips from a veteran harvest moon player as I continue this game in hopes of an an amazing experience? ^-^



Hoard all the materials you find (bricks, rocks, twigs, etc). You'll need _a lot_ of materials, so it's best to stock up right away.


----------



## Dustmop

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Any tips from a veteran harvest moon player as I continue this game in hopes of an an amazing experience? ^-^



Hoard all the weeds. D:

And hoard the Topazes, Emeralds, Peridots, and other pretty gems that you get from diving for your first few conquests.
You won't need those for any blueprints by the time you can mine for them, so it's best to stockpile and sell them to win the conquests. Even now on Year 2, the best thing Topaz can do for me is make a yellow bench. lol.


----------



## buzzing

i honestly don't think i've played an HM game all the way to completion since 64, hahaha
i mean, i've had them all, but that was the only game that i won all the festivals on, had a full farm, all of the farm upgrades, etc
this one looks really cute though. what are the best features of it? should i buy it at some point?


----------



## shunishu

sorry cant read through 72 pages to find out
is this game any good? asking because there's a crosstitle release coming out soon with popolocrois. i really like the style of this anime so was wondering if its still worth checking out, since its probably going to be a while till theres a full popolocrois game coiming out here ever if at all.


----------



## Byngo

buzzing said:


> i honestly don't think i've played an HM game all the way to completion since 64, hahaha
> i mean, i've had them all, but that was the only game that i won all the festivals on, had a full farm, all of the farm upgrades, etc
> this one looks really cute though. what are the best features of it? should i buy it at some point?



The best part of SoS is definitely the large variety of content in the game. There's so many things to do and get in the game it's a little overwhelming when you first start, but once you've played for a while it's really fun!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Ok so I have no idea what I'm suppose to do in this game. I feel so confused cause there's little direction. I just got the barn and house renovation and now I need to find milk to get a horse. My cows pregnant so I have no idea how long till I can get milk. But besides that I have no idea what more im supposed to do. I've never played a harvest moon so maybe that's why I'm lost. Can anyone help??


----------



## Angelmarina

DrewDiddy1996 said:


> Ok so I have no idea what I'm suppose to do in this game. I feel so confused cause there's little direction. I just got the barn and house renovation and now I need to find milk to get a horse. My cows pregnant so I have no idea how long till I can get milk. But besides that I have no idea what more im supposed to do. I've never played a harvest moon so maybe that's why I'm lost. Can anyone help??



Well if you can't afford to buy another cow I would suggest waiting because I don't think you can get milk anywhere else for a while unless you want to try your luck on multiplayer. In the mean time you should interact with the characters, see with bachelor/ette you would like to date and marry. Start planting seeds and growing crops and eventually compete for fields. 

This website is like a guide and can help you with just about everything about the game: http://fogu.com/sos1/

The good thing about harvestmoon games is that you can choose to play how you want to. You can improve your farm, grow different crops, own different animals, decorate your house and change your clothes. The trick to making money is growing flax and getting the clothing shed (forgot the actual in name game for it). Its really fun though and everyone on here is very helpful!


----------



## Byngo

I'm probably the only person that didn't know this, but did anyone else know that animals personalities have an effect in the game? Animals that are cowardly don't like going outside, and they're hearts will increase extremely slowly if you bring them outside everyday. Active animals are the opposite - they love going outside and if they aren't let out daily, they're hearts will increase slower. Level-headed animals like both outside and inside.

The only reason I found this out is because I noticed some of my animals affection were ridiculously behind others. I googled to find out why one of my sheep and two of my chickens were so behind my other animals (keeping in mind that I've had all my animals fro roughly the same amount of time) and that's when I discovered about the personalities having an effect. I think that's a really neat feature, and it's sort of a relief too. I don't have to worry about letting cowardly animals outside, therefore reducing the amount of time I spend doing chores for my livestock. 

I'm not entirely sure if I should still let cowardly animals once in a while, or if it's okay that I leave them inside all the time. If somebody knows I'd appreciate an answer.


----------



## Eevees

Dustmop said:


> Oh, it's not your first rodeo, haha. Then disregard that! But yeah, Topazes really put me ahead of the game. And my cooking level is fairly high, I think? I'm at the point where I've made 800 separate dishes now, and I believe max level is 3,000 separate dishes, so it's a few levels up, at least.
> 
> For that, I've been setting up all of my cooking for one evening and then watching my boyfriend play HM: Animal Parade while I just repeatedly tapped A. It doesn't count it as 99 cooked dishes when you stack 99 Flour together and make 99 Bread at once. That only counts as one dish. They must be made individually, and that sucks. :c
> 
> 
> Alright, so it took a few days but Cabin Country finally visited to give me Suffolk Sheep, Alpacas, and Jersey Cows. I bought two of each and proceeded to spend hours to give them all super adorable names.
> 
> I have been waiting for these for daaaaays, so much anticipation. I got the notice that the color for my Spring/Summer Fashion Show is going to be yellow. Freaking yellow. The only color I wasn't prepared for. And the only thing I have that might be passable is the Yellow Halter Top... which required 2 Alpaca cloth, a yellow and a black. But that's almost finished now. c:
> Also a little worried because all I have for yellow accessories are a Canary Yellow Ring and Canary Yellow Necklace. I can't make the earrings (golden pearl) and I don't have the clip-ons yet. No yellow hats, either. I did make a white beret and a pink mini-hat, but I don't think they'll care to see those? lol.
> 
> 
> Oh. And with these new farm animals, *I have a new question.* How long will my Alpacas flee in terror from the dreaded treats of doom? How many hearts are they typically at before they stop acting like I'm going to murder them with the shears? It sounds horrible when they squeak and run away; I feel bad for poor little Cloud and Skye. :c



For the alpacas mine was some where around 1 heart I believe? Just keep brushing, talking and giving them treats


----------



## tokkio

THERE ARE ALPACAS IN THE GAME???????? 

gahdamn im gonna find a part time job and _BUY THIS _


----------



## Dustmop

tokkio said:


> THERE ARE ALPACAS IN THE GAME????????
> 
> gahdamn im gonna find a part time job and _BUY THIS _



You should buy it. Even if it's just for the alpacas... and baby alpacas. c:


----------



## Eevees

Dustmop said:


> You should buy it. Even if it's just for the alpacas... and baby alpacas. c:



Agreed, alpaca is to live.. for the cuteness can not be resisted.


----------



## Angelmarina

tokkio said:


> THERE ARE ALPACAS IN THE GAME????????
> 
> gahdamn im gonna find a part time job and _BUY THIS _



Their are dogs, cats, 3 types of chickens, 3 types of cows, two types of sheep, alpacas, Llamas, angora rabbits, goats, and camels. There are also many wild animals you can unlock for the safari area.


----------



## marcko0412

Okay so I just got this game and I have a question about multiplayer. I know it was explained in game but I kind of  sped up the text. So here's my question, do you have to have the person's friend code added to do multiplayer or can you play with random people online without adding their friend code? If someone can explain how the multiplayer process goes, that would be great. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Byngo

marcko0412 said:


> Okay so I just got this game and I have a question about multiplayer. I know it was explained in game but I kind of  sped up the text. So here's my question, do you have to have the person's friend code added to do multiplayer or can you play with random people online without adding their friend code? If someone can explain how the multiplayer process goes, that would be great. Thanks in advance.



Here's the SoS website that explains multiplayer: http://www.storyofseasons.com/world.html

I believe you can join people randomly, but I'm not entirely sure as I haven't tried it myself.


----------



## marcko0412

Natty said:


> Here's the SoS website that explains multiplayer: http://www.storyofseasons.com/world.html
> 
> I believe you can join people randomly, but I'm not entirely sure as I haven't tried it myself.



Thank you


----------



## shunishu

anyone excited for the Popolocrois x Story of Seasons crossover game coming out later this year? I cant wait


----------



## Kissyme100

I love this game! Anyone want to hang out in multiplayer?


----------



## Venn

Is this game really good?
I played some of the games before like in the Game Cube version, which I enjoyed.
I also played a Wii version of the game, I forget which, and did not enjoy it and barely played it.

That's why I'm on the fence of getting this game. I just don't know if I should bother to get it.
It seems to be good overall.


----------



## Squidward

I love the way the game looks! The only problem is that I can't really connect with the bachelors, the only one that I tolerate is Klaus. Still buying it, though.


----------



## Libra

Still waiting for this game to come to Europe (or at least to have some news whether it's possible it'll come to Europe one day or "nope, sorry, never gonna happen"). I kinda enjoy the farming part in Rune Factory 4, but I think I'd like to give this game a chance since the farming part is interesting but there's also "OMG so much to dooooooo!!!" in RF4 so I don't spend as much time on it as I would like, ha ha.


----------



## Cou

does anyone have spare of black rocks? 

i have all vendors crops/seeds and items including tropical and ice so lmk if you need anything from there.. thanks

also willing to trade five star seeds


----------



## shunishu

some new infos and gameplay from the Popolocrois x Story of Seasons crossover game comoing out this winter ^^




super excited for this.. finally a popolocrois game (sort of ^^)


----------



## Thunder

Bought this game around late June, it's fun. The multiplayer is pretty underwhelming, at the very least it'd be nice if the in-game chat wasn't awful.



Spoiler: Just entered Winter and...



I don't remember growing this many onions *sniff*


----------



## Kuroh

This is my character and I'm currently trying to date Nadi by giving him fish every day <3 I don't have the recipe for the grass drink yet //CRIES// it's Nadi's favorite gift


----------



## badcrumbs

umeiko said:


> This is my character and I'm currently trying to date Nadi by giving him fish every day <3 I don't have the recipe for the grass drink yet //CRIES// it's Nadi's favorite gift



I've had the game for about a week and a half and juuuust got the sewing shed so I'm excited to deck my character out in some cute duds. Nadi is a good choice, but I'm trying to decide between Fritz or Klaus. I wish Giorgio was an available bachelor, he's fabulous.


----------



## Thunder

badcrumbs said:


> I've had the game for about a week and a half and juuuust got the sewing shed so I'm excited to deck my character out in some cute duds.



Same here, I got tired of looking like a hobo, but it turns out most of the materials i need are locked for the time being.

Guess I'm going hobo for a little while longer.


----------



## Lady Timpani

I haven't played in over a month. :'( I got to winter of the first year on my new file and just kind of stopped playing because it started to feel super repetitive. I'd like to pick it up again soon to at least start dating Angela (I don't think I can wait around for Licorice anymore lol), but every time I think about it I kind of weirdly dread it.


----------



## Cou

badcrumbs said:


> I've had the game for about a week and a half and juuuust got the sewing shed so I'm excited to deck my character out in some cute duds. Nadi is a good choice, but I'm trying to decide between Fritz or Klaus. I wish Giorgio was an available bachelor, he's fabulous.



good luck choosing between klaus and fritz, honestly debated between them for like a month ;;;;;; fritz events are not fair bc you also get to see his rival events // get to know him more :/


----------



## badcrumbs

Thunder said:


> Same here, I got tired of looking like a hobo, but it turns out most of the materials i need are locked for the time being.
> 
> Guess I'm going hobo for a little while longer.



I had this sad realization when I went to play after work yesterday. Dammit, I just want to wear something other than farmer rags!



Lady Timpani said:


> I haven't played in over a month. :'( I got to winter of the first year on my new file and just kind of stopped playing because it started to feel super repetitive. I'd like to pick it up again soon to at least start dating Angela (I don't think I can wait around for Licorice anymore lol), but every time I think about it I kind of weirdly dread it.



I've been a bit obsessed with it since I got it, but I tend to be that way when I get a new game anyhow. I'm in mid Fall year 1, so we'll see how far I go before I start to feel bogged down by it. 



Cou said:


> good luck choosing between klaus and fritz, honestly debated between them for like a month ;;;;;; fritz events are not fair bc you also get to see his rival events // get to know him more :/



Fritz is so sweet, but also kind of a doof. Klaus is charming and handsome, but weirds me out how he always has to mention how young you are. I have a feeling I will end up going with Fritz, but I'm gonna keep playing the field for a little while


----------



## Cou

badcrumbs said:


> I had this sad realization when I went to play after work yesterday. Dammit, I just want to wear something other than farmer rags!
> 
> 
> 
> I've been a bit obsessed with it since I got it, but I tend to be that way when I get a new game anyhow. I'm in mid Fall year 1, so we'll see how far I go before I start to feel bogged down by it.
> 
> 
> 
> Fritz is so sweet, but also kind of a doof. Klaus is charming and handsome, but weirds me out how he always has to mention how young you are. I have a feeling I will end up going with Fritz, but I'm gonna keep playing the field for a little while



lmao yea fritz is a loser omg have you seen any of his rival events and his white event?? poor soul he's hilarious omg.. and cute.. if klaus wasn't ridiculously handsome and sweet and reminded me of frederick from fire emblem i would've gone for fritz damnit ;AA;

good luck though like this is probably the one that has all the best bachelors in one game???? i usually never had troubles with choosing but then we got nadi kamil and rae as well and they're all super cute and charming im in love


----------



## badcrumbs

Cou said:


> lmao yea fritz is a loser omg have you seen any of his rival events and his white event?? poor soul he's hilarious omg.. and cute.. if klaus wasn't ridiculously handsome and sweet and reminded me of frederick from fire emblem i would've gone for fritz damnit ;AA;
> 
> good luck though like this is probably the one that has all the best bachelors in one game???? i usually never had troubles with choosing but then we got nadi kamil and rae as well and they're all super cute and charming im in love



I decided I didn't like Raeger after Fritz's white flower event. Fritz says he loves him for opening the restaurant and Raeger's response is, "Don't say that. It's disgusting." Pft, pass!


----------



## Cou

badcrumbs said:


> I decided I didn't like Raeger after Fritz's white flower event. Fritz says he loves him for opening the restaurant and Raeger's response is, "Don't say that. It's disgusting." Pft, pass!



hahahahaha that scene actually got popular, i think people took it as rae being a tsundere or some prince **** pff 

seriously his flower event is super cute i fell instantly, not to mention, eda is also kinda trying to get you guys together lmao


----------



## Zanessa

I went with Klaus after debating between Klaus, Fritz, and Raeger. Raeger kept bothering me about being in his kitchen so I was like "bye" and I like Klaus' mature sort of thing more than Fritz's goofy behavior?? I dunno how to explain it. ;A;


----------



## Cou

ZanessaGaily said:


> I went with Klaus after debating between Klaus, Fritz, and Raeger. Raeger kept bothering me about being in his kitchen so I was like "bye" and I like Klaus' mature sort of thing more than Fritz's goofy behavior?? I dunno how to explain it. ;A;



haha!! i was always butthurt about raeger telling me to get out of his kitchen  i was trying to halfly woo him rip


----------



## Shimmer

I'm highly considering purchasing this game because it actually looks like a good game! 

I went through the girls and boys you can marry and although Kamil looks great, I think I'm going to chose to be a boy so I can marry a girl. I can't pick between Agate and Lillie. They're both adorable! <3 I think I'll have to play the actual game and chat with them in order to pick which girl.


----------



## RoseNitemare

Just got this game yesterday~ I haven't decided yet who I'm gonna marry. I think I'm just gonna see what happens naturally. 

Also, I can't believe how much stuff there is to unlock! And how much you have to do to unlock some of it... (looking at you ice and tropical country)

I think I'm gonna have a lot of fun with this game. :3 Can't wait until I get the multiplayer. Unless I have already and just didn't notice. ^^;;


----------



## Cou

RoseNitemare said:


> Just got this game yesterday~ I haven't decided yet who I'm gonna marry. I think I'm just gonna see what happens naturally.
> 
> Also, I can't believe how much stuff there is to unlock! And how much you have to do to unlock some of it... (looking at you ice and tropical country)
> 
> I think I'm gonna have a lot of fun with this game. :3 Can't wait until I get the multiplayer. Unless I have already and just didn't notice. ^^;;


!! have fun with the game, omg the ice and tropical country rip haha ha i actually ended up choosing seedling i can't imagine doing normal with like 15k items to send wo w

also they expect you to play 30 years in game wahh


----------



## Shimmer

I finally bought the game and started it today! The tutorial part was not as bad as people were saying. If anything, it helped me get into the feel of the game. 

So I decided to be a boy so I can marry a girl. C:
So far I'm just gathering materials in order to fix my house up. I've been running around the land to learn and memorize where everything is. It's not as hard to learn as I expected. 

The game lags sometimes but overall I really am enjoying it so far! A great purchase!


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I just got this game last Friday and it's so fun. The horse keeps getting in the way of the other animals though. I don't even use any of the fields I conquer besides the orchard. I just like the fact that they're mine. Flax is boss.


----------



## Libra

Someone started a petition to bring this game to Europe and Australia:
https://www.change.org/p/nintendo-localize-story-of-seasons-3ds-for-eu-and-aus-regions

Not sure if it'll help, but you never know, right?


----------



## Shimmer

Raeger is pretty hot but I picked a boy so I'll have to be BFFs with him. I might us the other file to be the girl? Who knows. But Agate is worth picking a boy over. ;3 <3

I fixed up my house and it's looking great now! I literally had no idea you could pick bugs so I randomly pressed A while running through the grass to check for rocks and I picked up a bee! I was like WHAT. So that's pretty cool! o: 

I haven't played a Harvest Moon game since Harvest Moon DS so this game has added SO many things to it! But while still keeping the Harvest Moon feel, if you know what I mean? C:


----------



## Xita

Hoping I get back to this game sometime. I started it and I liked it, but all the waiting around for the good stuff to happen really wore me out and made me want to stop playing it. I'll get back to it someday.


----------



## Byngo

I think I'm going for Klaus tbh. I don't care too much for the bachelors this game ;a;


----------



## badcrumbs

I've finally been through all of the bachelor flower events and was excited to give a ring to Fritz (wanted to see them all before making things 'official'). I made the ring and patiently waited for Saturday, only for it to rain. Checked the weather thinking I could ask him Sunday, and it was a friggin' typhoon! Now I have to wait another week. What a tease.


----------



## Zanessa

I want Klaus to propose, but I still have to unlock Rose Country ;A;


----------



## Zanessa

I accidentally hit my cow with a hammer.


----------



## Thunder

ZanessaGaily said:


> I accidentally hit my cow with a hammer.



I've taken a swing at my horse on multiple occasions (but to be fair he thinks it's a great idea to walk into my axe)


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

I got Raeger to propose to me. Now I just have to unlock everything. I love decorating my farm, just wish I had Elise's huge farmland.


----------



## Zanessa

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I got Raeger to propose to me. Now I just have to unlock everything. I love decorating my farm, just wish I had Elise's huge farmland.





Spoiler: After Winter 1 in Year 1



Even with old Eda's farmland, it just feels like it's not enough land.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

ZanessaGaily said:


> Spoiler: After Winter 1 in Year 1
> 
> 
> 
> Even with old Eda's farmland, it just feels like it's not enough land.


Yes! I'm just wanting to decorate everything with fences and statues, but this game doesn't have nearly enough room to accomplish everything I want to do.



Spoiler: Phenomenal cosmic power



Itty bitty living space


----------



## J087

I was about to take the step to reset my town, which I haven't touched since Toy Day 2014. Then this game came along and I was addicted.

I'm only in Spring 26th Year 1. Struggling to find my 5th Brick, for which I've been diving constantly for the past 5 real-days.


----------



## Manah

I'm in my first summer. Not even thinking about dating yet. xD

Just got Eda's spice field (sorry Eda) and realized I don't have anything to plant on it. xD Probably going to lose it before I can get spice seeds...


----------



## J087

I'm in Summer year 1. Could anyone from the European players craft me a Gray Hoodie? (costume 103) I really love that outfit but I won't be able to craft it for a long time... I can trade you TBT bells for it if you want.


----------



## ElysiaCrossing

Are there different appearances with the normal cows? Like I'm thinking of buying another cow and I was wondering if it was like previous games where there were different appearances or not.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just ordered this game for guaranteed delivery on Sunday with a free trial of Amazon Prime.

Does anyone know here if I can cancel my Amazon Prime trial when the game has been delivered as I only wanted to get a copy of this game as quick as possible and it would have cost over ?30.00 otherwise?


----------



## J087

ElysiaCrossing said:


> Are there different appearances with the normal cows? Like I'm thinking of buying another cow and I was wondering if it was like previous games where there were different appearances or not.



There are 3 kinds of normal cows, chosen at random when you buy one. Probably linked to their personalities.


----------



## mogyay

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just ordered this game for guaranteed delivery on Sunday with a free trial of Amazon Prime.
> 
> Does anyone know here if I can cancel my Amazon Prime trial when the game has been delivered as I only wanted to get a copy of this game as quick as possible and it would have cost over ?30.00 otherwise?



yeah, you can cancel it straight away, if you're ordering more things though you might want to wait a day before the free trial ends (although it's at your own risk since i forgot to cancel it - they refunded me as soon as i asked though)


----------



## JasonBurrows

mogyay said:


> yeah, you can cancel it straight away, if you're ordering more things though you might want to wait a day before the free trial ends (although it's at your own risk since i forgot to cancel it - they refunded me as soon as i asked though)


I know this like a weird question, but does anyone know if your character dies in this game or whether it is an unlimited life thing similar to Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town?

I just ask I enjoy having a nice slow paced game where I can just farm and explore on my own free will.


----------



## mogyay

JasonBurrows said:


> I know this like a weird question, but does anyone know if your character dies in this game or whether it is an unlimited life thing similar to Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town?
> 
> I just ask I enjoy having a nice slow paced game where I can just farm and explore on my own free will.



nope, your character doesn't die, you can play at your own pace for an unlimited time  (and it's a pretty slow pace esp this one, it kinda forces you to wait to unlock things/people)


----------



## Venn

If I liked the gamecube version of Harvest Moon, will I like this version?
I really enjoyed the gamecube version, and I got a version in the Wii and I really didn't like it that much.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Venice said:


> If I liked the gamecube version of Harvest Moon, will I like this version?
> I really enjoyed the gamecube version, and I got a version in the Wii and I really didn't like it that much.


Do you mean... Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life? In that case... Yes.

Story of Seasons seems to be a brilliant game right in the middle of Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life and Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town, or at least that is my own opinion.

*EDIT #1
Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life, Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town and Story of Seasons were all made by Marvelous Interactive as well as being a part of the Story of Seasons series.*

*EDIT #2
I have played Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life and Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town and I could not rate them higher... They are both amazing... The only thing I am not fond of with the game Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life is that you have a limited time playing due to your character passing away eventually.*


----------



## Squidward

I'd love to give this game a try but my Country will probably not have it. I may order it online if my mum buys it for me since my card doesn't work!


----------



## Chiisanacx

IT WAS FINALLY RELEASED IN AUSTRALIA YESTERDAY ITS A MIRACLE 
PRAISE YES 
FINALLY


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have had my copy of Story of Seasons delivered!!!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

is this game the most content-filled hm game to date??


----------



## DarkDesertFox

KarlaKGB said:


> is this game the most content-filled hm game to date??



I would say for a portable one yes. There's a lot to do and build. It's not my favorite because of:

- Bad camera angle.
- Choppy frame rate.
- Events are too short and not interactive enough.
- Ridiculous unlock requirements.

There's still a lot of great things about it, but some of these cons really take a hit on me.


----------



## Shimmer

Does anyone know if playing Story of Seasons on the New 3DS helps diminish the choppy frame rates? It hits really hard in one area of the game and even if it's minor, it's really distracting.


----------



## KarlaKGB

i remember a new beginning had framerate problems which were rly annoying


----------



## DarkDesertFox

Shimmer said:


> Does anyone know if playing Story of Seasons on the New 3DS helps diminish the choppy frame rates? It hits really hard in one area of the game and even if it's minor, it's really distracting.



According to a Reddit comment:

"You heard wrong, because having a New 3DS does absolutely nothing. SoS was created before the New3DS came out (possibly before it was even announced) and makes no use of the New 3DS's increased specs.

The framerate drop is there, but barely noticeable. It's only slight, not severe, and some people notice it but don't mind, while others don't notice it at all."

The only way I can think of really enhancing the gameplay is through the Homebrew hack that lets you run the game faster.


----------



## mogyay

i've had 4 crashes now ugh, i've never experienced a crash before in any other game. looks like i'm not the only one that it's happened too


----------



## Venn

JasonBurrows said:


> Do you mean... Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life? In that case... Yes.
> 
> Story of Seasons seems to be a brilliant game right in the middle of Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life and Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town, or at least that is my own opinion.
> 
> *EDIT #1
> Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life, Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town and Story of Seasons were all made by Marvelous Interactive as well as being a part of the Story of Seasons series.*
> 
> *EDIT #2
> I have played Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life and Harvest Moon: Friends of Mineral Town and I could not rate them higher... They are both amazing... The only thing I am not fond of with the game Harvest Moon: A Wonderful Life is that you have a limited time playing due to your character passing away eventually.*



Thanks! I'm planning on having a digital version from the store?
Would anyone actually suggest a physical copy over digital?


----------



## Chiisanacx

I bought Story of Seasons a few days ago and I was so hyped then I played the game. I don't know about you guys but I was sort of disappointed, I just don't like the animation for this game, I feel like A New Beginning's animation was better than this type. And I also agree with the frame rate drop I've never experienced this before, and I play on the New 3ds that makes no difference whatsoever in the frame rate.


----------



## KarlaKGB

i mean the framerate drop is present in a new beginning too in the town area. im also certain the animation style is similar to a new beginning, since theyve been using the same animation style for all of the ds/3ds games


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have just made 118,000G on my copy of Story of Seasons...

Here is how I did it...



Spoiler



It is a trade secret


----------



## Zanessa

I've had no problems with running SoS on my physical copy on my new 3DS, nor did I have any on my old 3DS. 

Sucks that people are having problems. :/


----------



## KarlaKGB

Zanessa said:


> I've had no problems with running SoS on my physical copy on my new 3DS, nor did I have any on my old 3DS.
> 
> Sucks that people are having problems. :/



u dont notice the framerate dropping on the farming maps?


----------



## Xylia

I want to get this game!!


----------



## mags

JasonBurrows said:


> I have just made 118,000G on my copy of Story of Seasons...
> 
> Here is how I did it...
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> It is a trade secret



Do tell, pleaseeeee


----------



## FancyThat

Zanessa said:


> I've had no problems with running SoS on my physical copy on my new 3DS, nor did I have any on my old 3DS.
> 
> Sucks that people are having problems. :/



I haven't noticed any frame rate drop either tbh, I'm also playing on a N3DS. I haven't tested it on my old systems.


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

mags said:


> Do tell, pleaseeeee



It's just flax. Level it up until it gets to five stars and make gold linen to sell.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It's just flax. Level it up until it gets to five stars and make gold linen to sell.


Actually it was that I went mining...

My yearly profit would have been 396,800G per year.


----------



## KarlaKGB

FancyThat said:


> I haven't noticed any frame rate drop either tbh, I'm also playing on a N3DS. I haven't tested it on my old systems.



ok watch this video from 5:00 when she enters the riverside pasture map




do u notice any framerate difference between the riverside pasture and the map she came from? cuz i can definitely see it. playing on a new 3ds shouldnt make a difference as the game isnt optimised for the new 3ds


----------



## Trundle

Yeah I remember ANB had pretty bad frame drops for me in a looot of places. Not sure if the devs are trying to make it too graphically intense or if it's just poorly optimized.


----------



## KarlaKGB

well they cud achieve 60fps in rune factory 4. pretty sure its bad optimisation


----------



## JasonBurrows

KarlaKGB said:


> ok watch this video from 5:00 when she enters the riverside pasture map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u notice any framerate difference between the riverside pasture and the map she came from? cuz i can definitely see it. playing on a new 3ds shouldnt make a difference as the game isnt optimised for the new 3ds


Hey KarlaKGB, long time no see. How are you these days? 

On-Topic: I honestly cannot see it. When is the framerate difference exactly?


----------



## KarlaKGB

at 4:50 of that video, everything is really smooth. then at 5:05 when she moves to a new area, the framerate is noticeably lower. idk maybe ppl who dont pc game dont notice these things





make sure u have selected 720p60 in the quality options of the video


----------



## FancyThat

KarlaKGB said:


> ok watch this video from 5:00 when she enters the riverside pasture map
> 
> 
> 
> 
> do u notice any framerate difference between the riverside pasture and the map she came from? cuz i can definitely see it. playing on a new 3ds shouldnt make a difference as the game isnt optimised for the new 3ds



On this video I can see it, huh never noticed it in my game although to be fair I haven't had the game that long and don't get much time on it so maybe I've just not noticed .


----------



## JasonBurrows

Now that I have it in my mind. I did notice my game running a little slow at times and I use the New Nintendo 3DS XL.


----------



## LeilaChan

How do you trade on this game I'm at like winter year 1 and I want a ring to date Fritz but I'm impatient and dont have the sewing machine or blueprint yet


----------



## mags

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It's just flax. Level it up until it gets to five stars and make gold linen to sell.



How do I get 5 stars? I water and fertilise daily but the stars don't seen to increase much? Is 'cotton' or flax a better way to make money?


----------



## KarlaKGB

took me so long to realise how ez it is to get the seed maker. thought it would be late year 1 tech like in previous games. luckily i kept some turnip seeds in stock


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

mags said:


> How do I get 5 stars? I water and fertilise daily but the stars don't seen to increase much? Is 'cotton' or flax a better way to make money?



It takes a while for them to get five stars (Around 60 fertilizers for 5 stars). Flax is better because cotton needs wool from sheep and flax can be mass produced because it's a crop.


----------



## mags

Mega_Cabbage said:


> It takes a while for them to get five stars (Around 60 fertilizers for 5 stars). Flax is better because cotton needs wool from sheep and flax can be mass produced because it's a crop.



Thank you


----------



## Shimmer

What are your daily routines, guys? 

I havent seemed to naturally formed a routine yet. I kinda end up wandering aimlessly. Xp I'm never gonna unlock Agate at this rate.


----------



## FancyThat

Shimmer said:


> What are your daily routines, guys?
> 
> I havent seemed to naturally formed a routine yet. I kinda end up wandering aimlessly. Xp I'm never gonna unlock Agate at this rate.



As soon as the new day starts I feed, brush, milk/clip, treat etc the animals in my barns, then I run over and water the few crops I have growing on my farm and collect seeds I've made from my seed maker. Then I head to a few of my rented farmlands and water/fertiliser collect until I'm down to one heart, then I go eat at the cafe/attend the clinic and chat to people for a bit, see what's on sale then I head out on safari.

That's pretty much my schedule right now, when I get more recipes I'll start giving gifts to villagers.


----------



## JasonBurrows

My farming schedule is as follows everyone...

Wake up > milk cow > brush cow > feed cow (if necessary) > water crops > do whatever...


----------



## KarlaKGB

cow > crops > dive > talk to ppl > do some fishing > spend the remaining stamina on chopping trees/smashing boulders


----------



## Ruto

My daily routine usually goes

Wake up > Tend to animals > Water crops > Go mining > Sell anything I have spare > Talk to people > Smash boulders/chop trees

Also, when I first got this game I played it for 13 hours in one day according to my 3ds log ^^'


----------



## Megan.

This is my routine:
Water/fertilize/harvest crops on my farm > Tend to all animals > Water/fertilize/harvest crops on my fields > gift Fritz, Kamil and Elise > Goto the Safari > Go to the seed maker > Go to the sewing studio > Bed.

Obviously it changes a little if I run out of room in my storage and I need to sell stuff, if I can trigger an event or if there are any festivals going on.


----------



## Saylor

Shimmer said:


> What are your daily routines, guys?
> 
> I havent seemed to naturally formed a routine yet. I kinda end up wandering aimlessly. Xp I'm never gonna unlock Agate at this rate.


I don't have much of a routine either, but as soon as I wake up I always water my crops and tend to my animals, and then I wander around aimlessly.

I've made sure to give Iris a gift every day but other than that I'm kinda just waiting around for Agate to come.


----------



## Balverine

I always tend to animals and plants and then go and run around in the wilderness : P
And if I feel like it, then I harass the townspeople


----------



## mags

I have the 'rose' trader and am trying to get the 'tropical' I can understand you having to sell 500 seeds, 100 tools, but 600 Clothes????? 15,000 crops, 15,000 cooked recipes and 10,000 processed..............REALLY? that is a huge amount, anyone any tips?


----------



## mogyay

mags said:


> I have the 'rose' trader and am trying to get the 'tropical' I can understand you having to sell 500 seeds, 100 tools, but 600 Clothes????? 15,000 crops, 15,000 cooked recipes and 10,000 processed..............REALLY? that is a huge amount, anyone any tips?



i'm not at that stage but this thread seems to discuss easy ways to unlock the tropical country, hopefully it might help! i actually chose to do seedling mode for this exact reason, the requirements are just too excessive


----------



## mags

mogyay said:


> i'm not at that stage but this thread seems to discuss easy ways to unlock the tropical country, hopefully it might help! i actually chose to do seedling mode for this exact reason, the requirements are just too excessive



Wow, thank you. I wish I had started with seedling mode too now.


----------



## Venn

Is the seedling mode the easier mode in game?


----------



## Megan.

Venice said:


> Is the seedling mode the easier mode in game?



Yes. You can read about the differences between original and seedling here.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Ehh it's all about the grind. Otherwise u run out of things to do


----------



## FancyThat

Haven't played for few days but I'm trying to finish the cutscenes for Eda, I didn't realise they expire on winter 1 of the first year.

Also working on making clothes, I like all the outfit choices.


----------



## Shimmer

I expected Seedling mode to be SO much easier than the main game but it's not really that big of a difference. It helps, sure, but I expected it to be like, SUPER easy. xP


----------



## mags

I just got my 5 star cotton crop, yay!


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm having a dilemma of picking this game, or Rune Factory 4 or Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning. Any concrete suggestions? :c


----------



## Balverine

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm having a dilemma of picking this game, or Rune Factory 4 or Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning. Any concrete suggestions? :c



Ah, man, it's a hard choice between SoS and ANB. I've always preferred HM over RF, but that's just me : P
SoS does have more features than ANB, and a lot more animals. I also like the marriage candidates better lol


----------



## Shimmer

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm having a dilemma of picking this game, or Rune Factory 4 or Harvest Moon 3D: A New Beginning. Any concrete suggestions? :c



I know for a fact that Rune Factory 4 is a farming simulation game as well as an RPG so if you like RPG battling, grinding, etc, then get Rune Factory. Otherwise, cut that one out.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Shimmer said:


> I know for a fact that Rune Factory 4 is a farming simulation game as well as an RPG so if you like RPG battling, grinding, etc, then get Rune Factory. Otherwise, cut that one out.



Yeah, I'm not exactly keen on the RPG element, since like...every single game I have IS an RPG. So I'll most likely just get SoS instead. I need something to keep me calm during long periods of being trapped at school.


----------



## Shimmer

ACN_Jade said:


> Yeah, I'm not exactly keen on the RPG element, since like...every single game I have IS an RPG. So I'll most likely just get SoS instead. I need something to keep me calm during long periods of being trapped at school.



My brother LOVES Rune Factory and knows I get bored with RPGs really fast so he steered me away from it. xD
I've only put three hours into Story of Seasons and it's really fun so far! I haven't played A New Beginning so I can't comment about it.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I wouldn't mind the whole RPG thing but I'm dead serious about 95% of my games are RPG's and I just needed something different. I mean, I do have Animal Crossing but that's just 'run errands for everyone and build a house and animals and etc!" And maybe cuz I miss the mini romances that some games have? I'm a sucker for romance. T_T


----------



## KarlaKGB

I don't think anb can compare to sos, so the question is if u want fantasy dungeon crawling with your farming or not


----------



## koopakingg

I finally got around to buying it yesterday after wanting it since before it came out. I'm a huge fan of harest moon, but haven't played one in years. Really takes me back!


----------



## Jade_Amell

Ended up getting SoS last night before I went to bed. Time to crack this baby open!


----------



## Shimmer

ACN_Jade said:


> Ended up getting SoS last night before I went to bed. Time to crack this baby open!



I hope you like it! <3


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm guessing for any tips I missed I can just read through this thread? xD I'm trying to play a little bit but I have to get ready for school. ><


----------



## JasonBurrows

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm guessing for any tips I missed I can just read through this thread? xD I'm trying to play a little bit but I have to get ready for school. ><


Grow. Flax.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Is there a way to make the text scroll faster with out having to push the prompt button repeatedly?


----------



## KarlaKGB

ACN_Jade said:


> Is there a way to make the text scroll faster with out having to push the prompt button repeatedly?



try pressing x to bring up a prompt to skip the text. this worked during the tutorial, not sure if it works for the rest of the game


----------



## Jade_Amell

Is there a away to change your character's outfits? Also is Flax the best thing to grow? o.o;


----------



## Balverine

You have to get the sewing shed to make clothes . 3.


----------



## mogyay

ACN_Jade said:


> Is there a away to change your character's outfits? Also is Flax the best thing to grow? o.o;



i think you'll get the option to change when you upgrade your house for the first time but yeah, you'll need the sewing thread to actually make outfits.

flax is pretty handy, yeah. using the sewing thread you can make it into golden cloth which sells for a lot, especially if it's at five star quality


----------



## Ruto

ACN_Jade said:


> Is there a away to change your character's outfits? Also is Flax the best thing to grow? o.o;



Flax is the quickest way to make money if you have the sewing shed so you can create golden linen. It's also worth getting the seed maker so you can get higher star quality flax to make even more profit c:


----------



## Jade_Amell

Ruto said:


> Flax is the quickest way to make money if you have the sewing shed so you can create golden linen. It's also worth getting the seed maker so you can get higher star quality flax to make even more profit c:



Alright I'll keep that in mind! Thank you!


----------



## koopakingg

This may be a REALLY dumb question, but how do you get fodder into the storage? Lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

koopakingg said:


> This may be a REALLY dumb question, but how do you get fodder into the storage? Lol


Put it in the *storage* box.


----------



## koopakingg

JasonBurrows said:


> Put it in the *storage* box.



lol skipped the part about the chests in the house. I was trying to place it directly in the bin x_x


----------



## Jade_Amell

What do I do with the garbage and weeds I pick? I don't see anywhere to toss them or what not. And the fish I caught? Do I sell them or keep them?


----------



## KarlaKGB

keep weeds in storage, u can make fertiliser with it. idk if u can do anything with the other trash. isnt there an option in the menu to select them and throw them away???


----------



## mags

KarlaKGB said:


> keep weeds in storage, u can make fertiliser with it. idk if u can do anything with the other trash. isnt there an option in the menu to select them and throw them away???



Yes you can discard the rubbish. Yes good idea to keep your weeds and twigs for fertiliser and also you need I think it's 5 bottles for the winery. You can throw a snowball and sometimes it has an item inside it.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Where can I get fodder I just got a cow... ><


----------



## KarlaKGB

Buy one from the old man's store. U only need one as it will feed the cow for around 7 days. Buy a bag of grass seeds and plant them outside the barn. They grow in like 2 days and u cn harvest every day so u will never run out of fodder after that


----------



## Balverine

ACN_Jade said:


> Where can I get fodder I just got a cow... ><



Immediately after exiting your farm, go left (yours not the characters) and there is a general store


----------



## Jade_Amell

Is there a way to remove a farm plot? I planted the grass in the wrong spot. ><

Also, how do I start a 'romance' with Raeger I talk to him every day and I gave him a sea urchin but he says the exact same line every time? Something about don't talk to him behind his counter?

Also! I need bricks...the river isn't putting out. x.X


----------



## Balverine

ACN_Jade said:


> Is there a way to remove a farm plot? I planted the grass in the wrong spot. ><



I think you have to have a hammer. You might be able to hit it with a hoe to remove it


----------



## KarlaKGB

Romancing takes time, especially if they have difficult gift choices


----------



## Balverine

ACN_Jade said:


> Also! I need bricks...the river isn't putting out. x.X



I have lots of bricks if you want to trade! You can just give me some junk out of the forest. How many do you need?


----------



## Jade_Amell

Marco Bodt said:


> I have lots of bricks if you want to trade! You can just give me some junk out of the forest. How many do you need?



I'm only on Spring day 12. I don't know how to set up trades and what not. x.X And from looking at the guide, I need 5 bricks?

I still need to progress further before I can unlock multiplayer. :3


----------



## Balverine

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm only on Spring day 12. I don't know how to set up trades and what not. x.X And from looking at the guide, I need 5 bricks?
> 
> I still need to progress further before I can unlock multiplayer. :3



Well, if you still need bricks after you unlock it, I'll trade with you c:
Otherwise, the river and jumping on secret spots (the hedges in front of Mistel's shop, the wood stack beside the carpenters, etc) are the only ways to get bricks right now


----------



## Jade_Amell

Marco Bodt said:


> Well, if you still need bricks after you unlock it, I'll trade with you c:
> Otherwise, the river and jumping on secret spots (the hedges in front of Mistel's shop, the wood stack beside the carpenters, etc) are the only ways to get bricks right now



You can grab stuff from the wood stack? I don't see that option. And I should go find where Mistel lives...>.>


----------



## Balverine

No, you have to jump on it c: and they don't give you items every single time
Mistel lives in the upper right corner of the left side of town. There is a path somewhere around the left side of the screen lol

Here's a list of jump spots


----------



## KarlaKGB

Lol TIL that's how u get items near the carpenters. I remember the carpenter man said u could get materials there but I always wondered how


----------



## Jade_Amell

I've hit Day 20 and just realized it doesn't matter if I have bricks or not <.< I don't have enough money for the seed maker.


----------



## KarlaKGB

relax, it seems ur literally trying to finish the game asap, which is not how harvest moon is supposed to be played. just take it easy and discover things urself


----------



## Jade_Amell

KarlaKGB said:


> relax, it seems ur literally trying to finish the game asap, which is not how harvest moon is supposed to be played. just take it easy and discover things urself



Alright. x3 It's been a long time since I've played a harvest moon game. ^^;

Would it be better to get the pitchfork first? My barn looks like it needs to be cleaned...


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yes I rushed to research pitchfork, even bought iron from the silk trader to do so


----------



## FancyThat

I agree a pitchfork is one of the first things I made, I think it helps keep animal stress levels down though not sure if that's just the treats.


----------



## Jade_Amell

A friend of mine said I should get the kitchen first and then get the seed maker. I'm sooo confused. >< Is there any major differences? I'm only a few k short of the seed maker and just need brick and lumber. x.X


----------



## KarlaKGB

the kitchen helps u convert ur crops into more profit with basic recipes, like turnip salad or tomato salad.


----------



## Jade_Amell

So does it matter which one I get first? Sometimes I keep forgetting that there isn't a wrong way to play this game. ^^;

If it takes a month for a peach tree to bare fruit, does that mean I should have planted it in the Spring? x.X


----------



## KarlaKGB

i dont know, it depends on wat ur doing in ur game. the game isnt a race to min-max everything.


----------



## Balverine

ACN_Jade said:


> So does it matter which one I get first? Sometimes I keep forgetting that there isn't a wrong way to play this game. ^^;
> 
> If it takes a month for a peach tree to bare fruit, does that mean I should have planted it in the Spring? x.X



Lol, no, you can do anything in whichever order you want to. There are some 'better' ways to do things, but really, anything works as long as your having fun : P

And, yeah, it's usually best to plant trees at least a month before the season they bear fruit in.


----------



## Jade_Amell

Marco Bodt said:


> Lol, no, you can do anything in whichever order you want to. There are some 'better' ways to do things, but really, anything works as long as your having fun : P
> 
> And, yeah, it's usually best to plant trees at least a month before the season they bear fruit in.



Orz. Figured as much. I should have planted it as soon as I bought the seeds. Ah well! :3


----------



## Balverine

I almost always make that mistake lol
Or I plan on entering something in a contest or using it for something, but plant it too late for it to be fully grown by then : P


----------



## Jade_Amell

Sold all the bugs, fish and veggies I planted in the Spring and was able to afford the blueprints for both seed maker and kitchen. Now just need to get mats for em both. =D I'm now on Spring Day 29.


----------



## Balverine

I need to play my first saving so I can have my beautiful redheaded babies lol (with Fritz)
I don't even remember when she's due, I think it says on the calendar hopefully : P


----------



## Jade_Amell

Are the rented fields that you can plant things in effected by seasons? Or I can continue to plant turnips there in the Summer?


----------



## Balverine

They're affected by seasons, yeah


----------



## KarlaKGB

ACN_Jade said:


> Sold all the bugs, fish and veggies I planted in the Spring and was able to afford the blueprints for both seed maker and kitchen. Now just need to get mats for em both. =D I'm now on Spring Day 29.



i didnt finish seed maker and kitchen until mid summer, and i play the game quite thoroughly.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am on Year 4 with over 5,000,000 G.


----------



## mags

How do I make 'Cloth' not Linen cloth (from Flax) or cotton cloth (from cotton) just plain CLOTH?
Thanks


----------



## Mega_Cabbage

mags said:


> How do I make 'Cloth' not Linen cloth (from Flax) or cotton cloth (from cotton) just plain CLOTH?
> Thanks



I think you have to use wool from a sheep after you make it into yarn.


----------



## kelpy

I just got this game and while I've never really gotten into HM, I'm liking it so far. 40 bucks is kinda ridiculous though.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Pasta said:


> I just got this game and while I've never really gotten into HM, I'm liking it so far. 40 bucks is kinda ridiculous though.


Yeah. I managed to get the game for $35.41 (?24.90) but I got Amazon Prime One-Day Delivery as I have a free trial.


----------



## mags

Mega_Cabbage said:


> I think you have to use wool from a sheep after you make it into yarn.



Oh OK thanks


----------



## Jade_Amell

KarlaKGB said:


> i didnt finish seed maker and kitchen until mid summer, and i play the game quite thoroughly.



I finished the kitchen and I grabbed a fridge. I'm like 15 lumber short and 4 bricks on the seed maker. :3


----------



## Jade_Amell

Does anyone have any turnips? I sold all of mine and I'm trying to get Eda's rival events. ><


----------



## mags

I'm in UK and have the 'Rose' trader and am trying hard to get the 'Tropical' trader but when I have done a search some people say Tropical follows 'Rose' but others say 'ice' trader follows the 'Rose' trader! I'm confused


----------



## JasonBurrows

I have nearly got 10,000,000 G in Story of Seasons.


----------



## KarlaKGB

mags said:


> I'm in UK and have the 'Rose' trader and am trying hard to get the 'Tropical' trader but when I have done a search some people say Tropical follows 'Rose' but others say 'ice' trader follows the 'Rose' trader! I'm confused



thats cuz both ice and tropical follow rose


----------



## mags

KarlaKGB said:


> thats cuz both ice and tropical follow rose



Ok thank you, so I should carry on trying to ship the items to 'rose' to get tropical or should I start shipping items required for 'ice'?


----------



## KarlaKGB

u need rose in order to unlock ice so....work it out


----------



## mags

KarlaKGB said:


> u need rose in order to unlock ice so....work it out



Oh I get you, so I will get Tropical and Ice once I have shipped the right amount of required items to rose country.

Thank you


----------



## FancyThat

JasonBurrows said:


> I have nearly got 10,000,000 G in Story of Seasons.



Making money in this game does seem easier to me compared to some previous HM games, I've made quite a bit already and haven't played all that much. I also don't seem to get fatigued as quickly.

I've got the whole of next week free so plan to put more time into this game before I get Bravely Second. I want to decorate the town a bit more and build a cheese maker. I'm hoping to get a black angora bunny as well.


----------



## Jade_Amell

I'm not sure if I want to expand my house or build the Sewing Room. x.X


----------



## KarlaKGB

life is tough


----------



## FancyThat

ACN_Jade said:


> I'm not sure if I want to expand my house or build the Sewing Room. x.X



Personally I'd build the sewing hut first, you need to ship clothes for one of the vendors to show up anyway, the fashion show and you could make profit selling them and cloth.


----------



## KarlaKGB

so now im in fall, the safari has opened, and im finding myself having to ration my stamina for the first time


----------



## RejectiontheHedgie

Omg, that time when you realize you can finally get married to mistel. xD 

I got the game recently, year two, and loved it!


----------



## Luxanna

I no life this game for a week and then I just lost motivation once I hit my first winter >.<, I got my stamina combo but I think i'm just tired of doing crop work everyday =/, I miss rune factory where you could have animals help you, ( also the dungeons were cool) Just running around doing my crops everyday take like 4-5 ingame hours and thats not even moving those dam chickens you gotta carry and dem bunnies( cant wait to get doges)


----------



## mogyay

Luxanna said:


> I no life this game for a week and then I just lost motivation once I hit my first winter >.<, I got my stamina combo but I think i'm just tired of doing crop work everyday =/, I miss rune factory where you could have animals help you, ( also the dungeons were cool) Just running around doing my crops everyday take like 4-5 ingame hours and thats not even moving those dam chickens you gotta carry and dem bunnies( cant wait to get doges)



yeah, i do love harvest moon and this game has been really enjoyable but for me it's still got nothing on rune factory. i just love the character design so much more in rune factory (i usually don't really care about the marriage aspect but i had a genuine love for leon)


----------



## KarlaKGB

personally i found that in rune factory, there was way too much time in a day, and so much to do in a day, so it feels like the game progresses really really slowly


----------



## mags

Is it worth paying for the 'Big Rock Mountain' in the Safari?


----------



## Jade_Amell

Been churning out flax like no one's business. Now I just need materials to build stuff with. T_T


----------



## Zanessa

gonna have a baby with Klaus in 30 in-game days :') 

Planning on the names Saywer and Saylor.


----------



## FancyThat

Zanessa said:


> gonna have a baby with Klaus in 30 in-game days :')
> 
> Planning on the names Saywer and Saylor.



Aw cute :3, I plan to marry him as well. I like to see everyone's events in these games usually so I'm planning to see everyone up until blue flower (only two to go now I believe).


----------



## Jade_Amell

Got tired of waiting for Raeger to ask my girl out so I asked him out instead. :3 Also partially thinking of making a male char and playing that too. But I've already sunk 60 hours on my girl and just reached Spring Year 2.


----------



## mogyay

ACN_Jade said:


> Got tired of waiting for Raeger to ask my girl out so I asked him out instead. :3 Also partially thinking of making a male char and playing that too. But I've already sunk 60 hours on my girl and just reached Spring Year 2.



yeah with each harvest moon game/rune factory 4 i always plan on playing as the boy after my first save to woo the cute girls but i can never be bothered when it actually comes down to it


----------



## Jade_Amell

Now gathering materials to build the really big house so I can propose to Raeger! :3


----------



## mags

Got my last trader yay!


----------



## Libra

Ugh, I can't bring myself to play this game again. x_x I had no idea I'd hate it so much that your farm is so far away from the town. I never quite realized that while watching LP's, I guess. Also, I'm guessing it's because I'm used to Rune Factory 4 where you can go anywhere in the town like under one minute and there's also the fact that you can teleport to wherever you want.

I do plan on trying again at some point, though. I'm not ready to give up on this game yet. Just will need to get used to things being differently here, LOL.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Libra said:


> Ugh, I can't bring myself to play this game again. x_x I had no idea I'd hate it so much that your farm is so far away from the town. I never quite realized that while watching LP's, I guess. Also, I'm guessing it's because I'm used to Rune Factory 4 where you can go anywhere in the town like under one minute and there's also the fact that you can teleport to wherever you want.


If you buy or grow carrots, you can teleport in this game.

Just go to the Horseback Riding Area and read the sign to be given options to go to town or go to trading depot.


----------



## Jade_Amell

The repetitiveness is getting to me. I've just hit Year 2 Summer and while I'm trying to hit my goals I'm slowing down a bit. x3 Maybe that was the one thing I missed about the old HM game you had to have done a lot of stuff after a year or so. Thinking of going back to some other games in the mean time. :3


----------



## KarlaKGB

i cant play more than two game days in a single session without getting bored


----------



## mogyay

Libra said:


> Ugh, I can't bring myself to play this game again. x_x I had no idea I'd hate it so much that your farm is so far away from the town. I never quite realized that while watching LP's, I guess. Also, I'm guessing it's because I'm used to Rune Factory 4 where you can go anywhere in the town like under one minute and there's also the fact that you can teleport to wherever you want.
> 
> I do plan on trying again at some point, though. I'm not ready to give up on this game yet. Just will need to get used to things being differently here, LOL.



later on i believe there's an item/tool that can transport you anywhere as well (not sure when it unlocks though)

i usually storm through a week or so in one sitting and then don't pick up the game for another week or so. kinda unsure if i'm gonna play it until year 4 though since i usually only get to about summer of year 2 in harvest moon games (aside from rune factory ofc)


----------



## JasonBurrows

mogyay said:


> later on i believe there's an item/tool that can transport you anywhere as well (not sure when it unlocks though)
> 
> i usually storm through a week or so in one sitting and then don't pick up the game for another week or so. kinda unsure if i'm gonna play it until year 4 though since i usually only get to about summer of year 2 in harvest moon games (aside from rune factory ofc)


Can you tell me what that item is in a PM so not to give spoilers here?


----------



## J087

Anyone playing the European game reached year 3 already? I'm in search of br.alpaca wool. Please send me a PM if you wish to trade.


----------



## Shimmer

Am I the only one who is kinda confused by this game and how to start off? It's weird because I can play Harvest Moon DS and figure out what to do in seconds but with Story of Seasons it seems complicated and I just end up getting confused. I don't want to follow guides because I don't want to spoil things for myself but I may have to at this point. 

You all seem to be going good so I feel like it's just me. xD I have finished the tutorial so I'm "on my own" now but I don't really know what to start off with or aim for receiving.


----------



## Libra

Shimmer said:


> Am I the only one who is kinda confused by this game and how to start off? It's weird because I can play Harvest Moon DS and figure out what to do in seconds but with Story of Seasons it seems complicated and I just end up getting confused. I don't want to follow guides because I don't want to spoil things for myself but I may have to at this point.
> 
> You all seem to be going good so I feel like it's just me. xD I have finished the tutorial so I'm "on my own" now but I don't really know what to start off with or aim for receiving.



It's not you. I finished the tutorial and was completely lost so I haven't played it since. x_x I do plan on picking it up again, though, just not sure when. x_x


----------



## JasonBurrows

Shimmer said:


> Am I the only one who is kinda confused by this game and how to start off? It's weird because I can play Harvest Moon DS and figure out what to do in seconds but with Story of Seasons it seems complicated and I just end up getting confused. I don't want to follow guides because I don't want to spoil things for myself but I may have to at this point.
> 
> You all seem to be going good so I feel like it's just me. xD I have finished the tutorial so I'm "on my own" now but I don't really know what to start off with or aim for receiving.


I would advise that you purchase some Turnip Seeds from the General Store for now until you have shipped 150,000 G worth of stuff and then Silk Country will sell some overpowered seeds to you. 

@Libra I would recommend this to you as well.


----------



## mags

Where is the 'leafy' field I have won? lol

Found it lol


----------



## JasonBurrows

Here is a question. If certain trees only grow within the same month they are meant to grow. What happens if you have a...


Spoiler: Do not open until you are past Year 4



Green House with the Spring Sun, Summer Sun, Autumn Sun and Winter Sun?


----------



## mogyay

JasonBurrows said:


> Here is a question. If certain trees only grow within the same month they are meant to grow. What happens if you have a...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Do not open until you are past Year 4
> 
> 
> 
> Green House with the Spring Sun, Summer Sun, Autumn Sun and Winter Sun?



my guess is that they grow (as in they won't be destroyed) but won't produce fruit until you're using the sun they need. although i have no idea, that's just a guess! i'm interested in finding out though. i'm just planing on using one spring sun for all spring trees etc so i can have fruit forever


----------



## JasonBurrows

mogyay said:


> my guess is that they grow (as in they won't be destroyed) but won't produce fruit until you're using the sun they need. although i have no idea, that's just a guess! i'm interested in finding out though. i'm just planing on using one spring sun for all spring trees etc so i can have fruit forever



I have the Autumn Sun.


----------



## mogyay

JasonBurrows said:


> I have the Autumn Sun.



yay fall fruit forever then


----------



## JasonBurrows

mogyay said:
			
		

> yay fall fruit forever then


I am aiming to marry Elise as we are both rich in game. I have 11,000,000+ G.

She is at Blue Flower right now.
I have seen the second Rival Event for Elise.

I am growing Cocoa to make her *favourite* food. Cocoa is INCREDIBLY rare unless you have met 'certain' requirements.


----------



## J087

Shimmer said:


> Am I the only one who is kinda confused by this game and how to start off? It's weird because I can play Harvest Moon DS and figure out what to do in seconds but with Story of Seasons it seems complicated and I just end up getting confused. I don't want to follow guides because I don't want to spoil things for myself but I may have to at this point.
> 
> You all seem to be going good so I feel like it's just me. xD I have finished the tutorial so I'm "on my own" now but I don't really know what to start off with or aim for receiving.



Everything is explained in that tutorial. You need money in order to survive at your farm. You can grow crops in order to make money. To grow crops you need seeds which are sold at the store. Seeds need water and time to grow. Harvest, sell and repeat.

You have a cow. Cows need food and attention. Plant grass to have food in the future. Visit the cow every day to keep it happy. milk it and sell the milk for money.

The only hard thing in the beginning is keeping track of the vendor, since you can't sell stuff every single day (at the beginning). It takes some planning but it is a pretty easy and forward game. If you'd rather be an animal farmer just ignore your land and buy/breed a full barn of cows.


----------



## mags

Love the 'ferris wheel' I recently made, you put yours 'season flower' in and plant seeds and you don't have to water! yay, 4 in each pod, fab. grow quicker too.


----------



## mogyay

mags said:


> Love the 'ferris wheel' I recently made, you put yours 'season flower' in and plant seeds and you don't have to water! yay, 4 in each pod, fab. grow quicker too.



it sounds like a super nifty building but i wish it would unlock sooner than year 4 boo..


----------



## Dinosaurz

I have this game but it gets confusing ugh


----------



## meowduck

I loooove harvest moon, have played the games for a super long time, I want to play that spinoff SOS it looks great the graphics, the bachelors *drool* and everything v: but the games at $40 right now,.. dang DX


----------



## JasonBurrows

meowduck said:


> the games at $40 right now,.. dang DX


TOTALLY worth it if you pay that price.


----------



## meowduck

JasonBurrows said:


> TOTALLY worth it if you pay that price.



Thanks pal, I'll shake some trees til i have enough c:


----------



## Venn

The game is now $10 off through the Nintendo eShop only at $29.99. Now I'm looking into getting it finally. Just gotta see if I have enough space before transferring some money over


----------



## Libra

-facepalm- I forgot I own this game, I haven't played it since finishing the tutorial. Been busy with other games and RL stuff, oops.


----------



## Venn

Finally got the money, now should I really get this game?
Because I don't know how soon the next game or whatever it is, but Ive been considering buying it for a while now..


----------



## Alienfish

mags said:


> Love the 'ferris wheel' I recently made, you put yours 'season flower' in and plant seeds and you don't have to water! yay, 4 in each pod, fab. grow quicker too.



Are you Mags on AQW? o_o

Anyways, from your pictures this game looks too good dang whenever I can afford it I need to get it *w* Been playing a lot of SV on Steam so


----------



## Venn

I finally gave in and downloaded the game while it is on sale! I can't wait to start playing!
Any beginner's tips??


----------



## Aloha

Got the game when it first came out and no regrets.Married Raeger,and I have a child on the way  It's the last HM game I have enjoyed.


----------



## Venn

Mmm, I'm not sure what I'm doing. I don't think I finished the training part, but I just finished to the point where I can freely roam the town the first time. All I know I was supposed to meet someone, who I think I did, but that was it. 

Should I be doing something else?


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Thread has been a bit dead lately but I hope I can bring this up!

I made a new save file recently and I'm really enjoying it! I'm in early Summer. The bachelor I'm gonna choose is Raeger. x3 He's really cute. He likes spices and grilled fish so I'm making sure to give him those every day.


----------



## Venn

I haven't gotten past the first week yet 
I do whatever they told me and then I have the day off and I just don't know where to go


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Venice said:


> I haven't gotten past the first week yet
> I do whatever they told me and then I have the day off and I just don't know where to go



Are you still doing the tutorials? Do you have your own farm yet?


----------



## Venn

RosieThePeppyCat said:


> Are you still doing the tutorials? Do you have your own farm yet?



I believe I don't have it yet, but its within a day or two..


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Venice said:


> I believe I don't have it yet, but its within a day or two..



Ahh I see. At some point I'll post my daily routine here. I'm in the middle of Summer, year 1.


----------



## mags

I love this game and play most days.


----------



## windloft

i'm trying to get the ice country and the tropical country, and *UGHHHH* it's so hard. the requirements are a lil' overkill, but fodder has never been so useful.


----------



## FancyThat

I've mostly finished decorating my farmland and house, might add a few things later but I loved laying out paths and decorations. I like all the customisation options in this game it gives you so much freedom. 



RUZA said:


> i'm trying to get the ice country and the tropical country, and *UGHHHH* it's so hard. the requirements are a lil' overkill, but fodder has never been so useful.



Yeah it makes me wish I'd played seedling mode , I have unlocked ice but need to finish shipping products and cooking for tropical.


----------



## windloft

FancyThat said:


> Yeah it makes me wish I'd played seedling mode , I have unlocked ice but need to finish shipping products and cooking for tropical.



yeah, i've been harvesting sweet potatoes and producing a lot of animal products. it still feels like it's taking forever, but i'm at least making some progress. thank GOD for fodder tbh.

also my twins arrived! i named them yvolt ( boy ) and luka ( girl ). they're so gonna look like fritz when they grow up ... soproud.


----------



## FancyThat

RUZA said:


> yeah, i've been harvesting sweet potatoes and producing a lot of animal products. it still feels like it's taking forever, but i'm at least making some progress. thank GOD for fodder tbh.
> 
> also my twins arrived! i named them yvolt ( boy ) and luka ( girl ). they're so gonna look like fritz when they grow up ... soproud.



Aww cute, I really like those names . 

I married Klaus and the pregnancy event just triggered, twins are a nice feature in this game.


----------



## windloft

FancyThat said:


> Aww cute, I really like those names .
> 
> I married Klaus and the pregnancy event just triggered, twins are a nice feature in this game.



yeah, omg! the only complaint i have is that they lack the ' assisting ' features like in animal parade. it would have been a huge relief if your family could help take care of the farm, even if it's only during the weekends or something. :^/


----------



## Shinrai

Been wanting to buy this game for a long time but still undecided as to how to go about it. How's the playthrough and the replayability value/hours in game?  Feedbacks would be very much appreciated. Do you casually play this game too like ACNL?


----------



## windloft

Shinrai said:


> Been wanting to buy this game for a long time but still undecided as to how to go about it. How's the playthrough and the replayability value/hours in game?  Feedbacks would be very much appreciated. Do you casually play this game too like ACNL?



in my opinion, if you have to decide between story of seasons & a new beginning i'd _strongly_ suggest story of seasons. there's a lot more content, it's much more charming, and there is SO MUCH REPLAYABILITY IT'S CRAZY.

to put how much time you'd have to put in to get everything, you should be available to unlock everything by *year 12* - 15 at minimum, and that's assuming you worked your ass off. it may be sort of difficult at the beginning, and maybe even a little boring, but it gets fun sooner or later. there's an easy way to make money if you know where to look, but the challenge in obtaining all vendors is still there, especially with unlocking the last two vendors. however, if you're a beginner then you can simply start in seedling mode. 

there's a LOT to do and collect, so yeah. the characters are also very charming, and there's a surprising amount of twists that happen in story of seasons ... even though it barely has a story to begin with. it costs 40 bucks, but there's more than enough content to make up for the price.


----------



## HungryForCereal

Seeing these pictures is really cool because I'm really excited for Story of Seasons. But seeing these pictures is kind of off putting for me because if the game is like A New Beginning, I'm going to dislike that. A lot. 
A New Beginning got extremely boring for me very quickly and I really don't want Story of Seasons to be like that because Harvest Moon is one of my favorite series. And no, I did not condone the making of The Lost Valley, nor did I buy it. 

The characters look really cute and the game looks great, I'm just really hoping it's not like A New Beginning.


----------



## JasonBurrows

snoozit said:


> A New Beginning got extremely boring for me very quickly and I really don't want Story of Seasons to be like that because Harvest Moon is one of my favorite series.


Well no need to fret about Story of Seasons. It is an amazing game. I only _really_ got bored of playing the game when I unlocked the automatic crop farm in Year 4.

Here is a review of Story of Seasons that I made for my Video Game Design Unit at college.
I don't know if anyone from outside of the UK knows about these grades, but I received a Distinction for this work.
Distinction is the best grade you can receive on my course.

https://www.docdroid.net/9wokA47/story-of-seasons-review.docx.html


----------



## windloft

i forgot that i planted a lot of lumber trees instead of small lumber trees

and now i have a lot of lumber and no small lumber

worst of all is that i only need 90 wallpaper / floors to be shipped to unlock the ice country so !!! THERE'S NO BLUEPRINT THAT JUST LETS ME USE LUMBER

LF > somebody to give me small lumber :^(


----------



## promised freedom

RUZA said:


> i forgot that i planted a lot of lumber trees instead of small lumber trees
> 
> and now i have a lot of lumber and no small lumber
> 
> worst of all is that i only need 90 wallpaper / floors to be shipped to unlock the ice country so !!! THERE'S NO BLUEPRINT THAT JUST LETS ME USE LUMBER
> 
> LF > somebody to give me small lumber :^(


I know this is a few days old, but I can send you some.  I might have all 90 on my one file. Shoot me a PM if you do still need it, I'm sure I'll be able to jump on after work.

I was surprised to see a thread for this game here... I've been playing Harvest Moon since the N64 game and I really like the direction SoS took things, it appeals to me much more than what Natsume is doing with Lost Valley, etc. The new SoS game releases in Japan this month and I'm so tempted to import it like I did with this one... I mean,  it's great Japanese practice, right?  Right.


----------



## Ayaya

Can anyone here who played RF4 tell me how they feel/their impression after playing SoS? I'm still contemplating if I should buy it or skip to the next game (which they just announced hours ago! https://twitter.com/XSEEDGames/status/740233545646362624)


----------



## Ayaya

Got this game from the E3 sale! My only gripe so far is how far your farm is from the town, hopefully getting a horse from Elise would remedy that. I'm still getting used to only being able to ship items on certain days, but it isn't as bad as Grand Bazaar at least. 

I've just built the Kitchen and a refrigerator, now working on buying blueprint for Seed Maker and eventually Sewing Studio!


----------



## mags

Ayaya said:


> Got this game from the E3 sale! My only gripe so far is how far your farm is from the town, hopefully getting a horse from Elise would remedy that. I'm still getting used to only being able to ship items on certain days, but it isn't as bad as Grand Bazaar at least.
> 
> I've just built the Kitchen and a refrigerator, now working on buying blueprint for Seed Maker and eventually Sewing Studio!



Yes having the horse, and carrots helps a lot getting to town.


----------



## Corrie

Ugh. I have had this game for a year or something and I went through the tutorial and now I am free as a bird to do whatever I want. The problem is... I have no idea where to even start. What do you guys suggest?


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Corrie said:


> Ugh. I have had this game for a year or something and I went through the tutorial and now I am free as a bird to do whatever I want. The problem is... I have no idea where to even start. What do you guys suggest?



I just planted a whole bunch of crops on my land and foraged stuff from the rivers and small areas where stuff spawns. 

I just got to my first summer, and this game is making me angry. I'm giving it a shot because I knew if it was anything like A New Beginning, I wouldn't like it. But I honestly think this game might be worse :/ but since I've played Harvest Moon games since I was really young, I still wanted to be sure I wasn't missing out. I just think the games have changed too drastically for me and all the changes ruin it for me :-(


----------



## Corrie

ShinyYoshi said:


> I just planted a whole bunch of crops on my land and foraged stuff from the rivers and small areas where stuff spawns.
> 
> I just got to my first summer, and this game is making me angry. I'm giving it a shot because I knew if it was anything like A New Beginning, I wouldn't like it. But I honestly think this game might be worse :/ but since I've played Harvest Moon games since I was really young, I still wanted to be sure I wasn't missing out. I just think the games have changed too drastically for me and all the changes ruin it for me :-(



I grew up with Harvest Moon DS and I found that game really easy to follow. I am older now and I feel like I am having much more difficulty figuring this game out. I legit have no idea what the problem is but I feel lost when I run around town. Harvest Moon DS didnt have much of an obvious "here is what to do!" help but I figured out what to do and aim for much faster than this game. I feel like an idiot. XD


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Corrie said:


> I grew up with Harvest Moon DS and I found that game really easy to follow. I am older now and I feel like I am having much more difficulty figuring this game out. I legit have no idea what the problem is but I feel lost when I run around town. Harvest Moon DS didnt have much of an obvious "here is what to do!" help but I figured out what to do and aim for much faster than this game. I feel like an idiot. XD



That's so weird, I feel the opposite way. But I started out with Harvest Moon 64 and have played almost every game since then. It's always been here's the farm, make it prosper, find a spouse, have a kid, do some mining, raise animals, and stuff like that. Now there's like a million different things that make no sense to do in this game but no one gives you any chance to figure out how to do anything on your own. The second someone tells you how to do something they also give you a book on how to do it like I'm too stupid to remember how to fish or take care of my sheep. The whole fighting over land permits and only being able to grow crops on the land with permits you own really makes me annoyed and I don't even want to compete for them at this point. 

The changes they've made in these games just aren't for me, it just makes things so ridiculous. But since I've rambled about stuff I don't like I feel kinda bad because I know so many people really like the game so I will say that the summer music is really great and I enjoy listening to it


----------



## Ayaya

Corrie said:


> Ugh. I have had this game for a year or something and I went through the tutorial and now I am free as a bird to do whatever I want. The problem is... I have no idea where to even start. What do you guys suggest?



Get a house upgrade asap! You'll get a free barn, a cow, and a craft table with it. Then you can buy blueprints sold at Silk Country/Carpenter. Players seems to suggest getting Seed Maker and Sewing Studio so you can make bank from Flax seeds. Those three should keep you occupied for around a month while you gather money and materials to build said buildings. 

Also, save 5 Milks for Elise's event and 5 Turnip Seeds for the Seed Maker. Save any weeds, pebble, and twigs that you can find, you'll need a lot of them for buildings.


----------



## helloxcutiee

I'm thinking about buying this but I already have _A New Beginning_.


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Helloxcutiee said:


> I'm thinking about buying this but I already have _A New Beginning_.



I will say there are a lot of similarities between the two games, like the blueprints, farm/house editing, keeping animals, etc. But there are plenty of differences where I didn't feel like I was playing the exact same game. There's new stuff added in (the beginning tutorial stage is MUCH worse than ANB though) and all the characters are different. The whole farming aspect has been changed and I think Story of Seasons might be better than A New Beginning for myself so far. I just got the game and I'm almost to my first Fall season.


----------



## Ichigo.

Helloxcutiee said:


> I'm thinking about buying this but I already have _A New Beginning_.



I got bored with ANB really quickly, but I'm still liking SoS so far, though I just got it during the eshop sale a week or two ago. There are definite differences, and I like the mechanics of the game a lot more. Farming is simplified a lot imo, so it feels less time consuming (e.g., you get to water an entire plot vs. one crop at a time), and the speed of which you can push your cows is a bit faster too (that always annoyed me in ANB omg...SO slow). I like the characters better as well. It feels like they have more...color to them. The characters from ANB were a bit dull for me. There also don't seem to be renovation plans like there were in ANB, so I feel like the need to hoard items isn't as vital, but you still get opportunities to edit your town. The manner in which you ship your products/items is different as well. 

Overall, there are differences so I think it's worth getting. But I mean, it's not necessary if you have ANB and are enjoying it. I only got SoS because I got sick of ANB.


----------



## helloxcutiee

aleonhart said:


> I got bored with ANB really quickly, but I'm still liking SoS so far, though I just got it during the eshop sale a week or two ago. There are definite differences, and I like the mechanics of the game a lot more. Farming is simplified a lot imo, so it feels less time consuming (e.g., you get to water an entire plot vs. one crop at a time), and the speed of which you can push your cows is a bit faster too (that always annoyed me in ANB omg...SO slow). I like the characters better as well. It feels like they have more...color to them. The characters from ANB were a bit dull for me. There also don't seem to be renovation plans like there were in ANB, so I feel like the need to hoard items isn't as vital, but you still get opportunities to edit your town. The manner in which you ship your products/items is different as well.
> 
> Overall, there are differences so I think it's worth getting. But I mean, it's not necessary if you have ANB and are enjoying it. I only got SoS because I got sick of ANB.



I see your point. I stopped playing ANB after I got married which never happens when I play a Harvest Moon game.


----------



## Ayaya

Turned my flax to gold linen cloth and got $$$ through selling them, and won my first conquest in the process! Not sure if I want to hoard the flower and the spice fields since I'm definitely not ready to handle that much work, and I'm aiming for all of Elise's fields which won't be open for a while. 

I'm a bit disappointed you can only get a cat on your first year and you'll unlock dogs on your 2nd year, since in older HM games you usually get a dog pretty early and build your friendship with them along with your farm 

And overall not liking how things unlock slowly. I have to play up to year 4 to unlock everything and by then I would find another game that takes my attention and forget to play the game.

I'll work on unlocking more vendors and play more before giving my impression. I'm in the middle of Summer 1st year atm!


----------



## mags

Hello, I was talking to a friend on New Leaf last night and she said I am still wandering around her farm and in the Guild on her 'Story of the seasons'! anyone know why? she says when she talks to me I say I love Animals and start listing all my farm animals, weird.


----------



## Venn

mags said:


> Hello, I was talking to a friend on New Leaf last night and she said I am still wandering around her farm and in the Guild on her 'Story of the seasons'! anyone know why? she says when she talks to me I say I love Animals and start listing all my farm animals, weird.



You didn't happen to leave your game on by accident???


----------



## mags

Venice said:


> You didn't happen to leave your game on by accident???



No, as it is a week or so that I visited. I wonder if she didn't close her farm by talking to the guild lady when I had left?


----------



## mags

mags said:


> No, as it is a week or so that I visited. I wonder if she didn't close her farm by talking to the guild lady when I had left?



We just met up and both finished the farm tour correctly so see if that makes a difference.


----------



## mags

So, yesterday afternoon I visited my friends farm with another friend. We all left correctly closing the farm tour. Later on I went on and my friend suggested I walk around town to try and find her, I actually did find her and my other friend too! so I spoke to them both and a thing with their stats came up, it is really good.


----------



## Hunter x Hunter

I like this HM game, but it's not my favorite (MFoT <3).


----------



## Nena

I want to play this game but as I said in another post I've never played any harvest moon games


----------



## ShinyYoshi

Nena said:


> I want to play this game but as I said in another post I've never played any harvest moon games



I've played MANY Harvest Moon games and I don't feel like this game is like many of the original Harvest Moon games. A lot of the farming styles are different among many things, but I still think it's a pretty good game on its own. I'd say play it if you think it looks interesting, but I do think it's pretty different when compared to older Harvest Moon games that I really loved.


----------



## RosieThePeppyCat

Story of Seasons: Trio of Towns (I believe that's the name) is coming out in Febuary 28th 2017! (not sure what countries though)


----------



## Fayde

Hi all! I'm considering starting over in SoS and am wondering if there are any players who are still into the game?


----------



## Saylor

Fayde said:


> Hi all! I'm considering starting over in SoS and am wondering if there are any players who are still into the game?


I still play! I started over as well so I'm not very far into it at the moment (I think I'm just about to go into fall of the first year), but I'm still playing


----------



## Fayde

Saylor said:


> I still play! I started over as well so I'm not very far into it at the moment (I think I'm just about to go into fall of the first year), but I'm still playing



Ah it's nice to know that there's still someone playing! I adore SoS and am always happy to meet another player. With Trio of Towns coming out, I was worried that SoS would be neglected ;v;


----------



## FancyThat

Fayde said:


> Hi all! I'm considering starting over in SoS and am wondering if there are any players who are still into the game?



My friend and I still play .


----------



## Saylor

Fayde said:


> Ah it's nice to know that there's still someone playing! I adore SoS and am always happy to meet another player. With Trio of Towns coming out, I was worried that SoS would be neglected ;v;


Awesome! Story of Seasons is one of my favorite Harvest Moon games so I really love it and am happy others are still playing too  I love the whole HM series but I hardly ever get very far into the games, so I'm determined to make it through at least a few years of this one before Trio of Towns comes out.


----------



## Venn

I remember getting this game when it went on sale, and I played through the beginning. I probably like have 1 day left on it or something. I have yet to pick it up again.


----------



## Corrie

Venice said:


> I remember getting this game when it went on sale, and I played through the beginning. I probably like have 1 day left on it or something. I have yet to pick it up again.



Don't worry, I finished the tutorial and now I don't know where to start so I haven't touched it since. ;w;


----------



## Tommyputt

I'm currently trying to get into it! Oh how I wish there was Stardew Valley on 3DS though..


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Fayde said:


> Hi all! I'm considering starting over in SoS and am wondering if there are any players who are still into the game?



i still play! i only got it december of last year and im on winter year 1 lol


----------



## Elov

I'm thinking about playing it again. I only got to winter of year 1 though. I was working on Klaus reverse proposal but it felt like it was taking too long so I gave up. xD with the new SoS coming along I want to get far in this one before I decide to pick up the new game


----------

